# The Official League of Legends Thread - - - - Part 21



## Tazmo (Oct 31, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 31, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> oh yeah fuck you tazmo



i mean it                  .


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

why do you hate tazmo?

he brings us fresh threads!


----------



## Bioness (Oct 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman did you ever get that Mystery Gift?


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

new thread. yee~

any advice for arams? obv it's really luck based but there's more than that


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

don't needlessly dive the turrets

if against poke just keep engaging, don't stand like pussies behind your own turret else you will be poked down anyway

remember killing turrets is important, get some damage on them whenever safe

supports are better than most people seem to think in aram. cc and sustain are strong in aram, and some supports deal a lot of damage when built that way. 

don't think you have to always go full damage. a tank is a good thing to have.

yes sometimes it is luck based on what you get allocated, but that doesn't mean a full melee team will lose to a full ranged poke team. it will just be a bit harder, and you have to co-ordinate better on targets, when you use your ults, and who to cc.

a morellonomicon is very useful against a team with heals. else you have to deal with a soraka healing the person you are focusing up to full instantly. a morellos will at least lessen the healing.

don't forget the trap revealing items against teemo!

there are people who will say the opposite to what i have said. ignore them. (usually)

a lot of people, i find, in aram, will just spend the whole time bitching and moaning and blaming about the fact that the enemy team have nidalee or 'omg too many heals' or some shit. generally, just ignore them, and hope they engage with you.

oh ye one last thing. team comp depending, i find that tristana is better ad, and kog maw better ap. think they are recommended the opposite in game?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

and another thing, don't worry about getting a champ you don't know how to play. just let people know and ask for any advice. it's aram, people don't really mind.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Demonic Shaman did you ever get that Mystery Gift?



Uh no I never received it. What was it?

Also I can't send out mystery gifts for some reason. I think it's because I already sent 3 ppl their gifts and I have to wait til tomorrow.

Even though the mystery gift option is there, it's just not working >_>


----------



## Bioness (Oct 31, 2013)

I only sent the one, I got my RP back. I'll send it again in a few minutes.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Full build Pony at 28 minutes.

Worth


----------



## Shozan (Oct 31, 2013)

Soraka + Full AP + Full CDR = ARAM Win


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Full build Pony at 28 minutes.
> 
> Worth



congrats on stomping a bunch of silvers in a normal. 

nerd.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats on still being gold after sitting there the entire season.

Nerd.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Congrats on still being gold after sitting there the entire season.
> 
> Nerd.



lol gets carried through silver and gold and acts superior. 

your fail amuses me.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 31, 2013)

watching The Hobbit.

poor Bilbo, got trolled so hard by Gandalf


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Pretty hilarious how you fail to improve and apparently suck at every role except support.

What's wrong with you Hady? Can't realize you're shit and need to improve? Maybe you hit your cap?

Either way, you're worse than a lot of people in this thread now 

Kappa


----------



## Weapon (Nov 1, 2013)

Plat 1 clamping is the worst. Ah well, next season.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> Plat 1 clamping is the worst. Ah well, next season.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 1, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> Plat 1 clamping is the worst. Ah well, next season.



who art thou? NA or EU?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 1, 2013)

New Riven skin coming. 

RIP AP Tarice

Also I hate Nasus new voice, hope they include an original skin with his old voice.



> Vision (Pink) wards no longer stealthed
> Vision wards limited to 1 placed on the map



Wow.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

FUCK YEAH IN BRONZE 1

SILVER HERE I COME

6 fucking wins in a row


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 1, 2013)

Terrible day of rank. Playing terrible all day. T-T


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

dont play in a bad mood....try to have fun too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2013)

Hurrah, got to Plat on my EU-W smurf.
Playing OP champs that need a nerf.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> don't needlessly dive the turrets
> 
> if against poke just keep engaging, don't stand like pussies behind your own turret else you will be poked down anyway
> 
> ...



thank you!~

i'd rep you but i need to spread 

and lol, I played a tristana one and I didn't know whether to go ap or ad. seeing as I usually go with ad in summoner's rift i tried ap and did horrible lol


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 1, 2013)

My bad Kyle and Rem for my friend and I just ditching the game like that earlier, but it was so worth it. Got $200 for just picking up a friend at a club cause apparently he hit the jack pot on the slots while waiting for me. 10/10 would leave again.

Also, I just now noticed the Xerath rework didn't make it into live. Maybe next patch.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2013)

So what is the age cap for trick or treating? The rage I faced last night was unreal...


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

rage?

Like you went to a door and they were like "UR TOO OLD TO TRICK OR TREAT"?

I personally think it's fine until you hit 18 or something, it's all about having fun and dressing up. I'm 17 and I don't do it however I don't see a problem if I did.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't gone trick or treating since I was 11.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> I haven't gone trick or treating since I was 11.



This, I now how little nieces/nephews/minions to walk around and do that shit for me. I now know the reason why my parents said too much candy is bad for you when I was small, it cause they just wanted it for themselves, genius!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

I also haven't opened the door for any kids since I was 14, I ignore them and eat the candy myself.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> rage?
> 
> Like you went to a door and they were like "UR TOO OLD TO TRICK OR TREAT"?
> 
> I personally think it's fine until you hit 18 or something, it's all about having fun and dressing up. I'm 17 and I don't do it however I don't see a problem if I did.



Well I hadn't shaved and I am 21 but look close to 40. Just shouted: "Free eats!" They told me I was an embarrassment. To grow up and get a job. After 4 houses with a total of 1 treat I gave up and went home. I put on a costume and everything.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

I dislike the new Nasus voice simply because it's not at all like the original one.
They said they tried to get a voice that is close to the original but what load of shit that is

Stephanosrex and  are much more similar. 

I specifically dislike the new voice simply because there are stupid amounts of effects put on top of it. The original one had an echo and that was it. This one was altered a lot and that's why it's bad compared to the original one.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

You don't go trick or treating when you're 21.

What the fuck is wrong with you man.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> thank you!~
> 
> i'd rep you but i need to spread
> 
> and lol, I played a tristana one and I didn't know whether to go ap or ad. seeing as I usually go with ad in summoner's rift i tried ap and did horrible lol



that was a bit tl;dr  i play a lot of aram



Vae said:


> I also haven't opened the door for any kids since I was 14, I ignore them and eat the candy myself.



although it pains me, i agree with vae here. ignore the beggers, eat the sweets yourself.



Morglay said:


> Well I hadn't shaved and I am 21 but look close to 40. Just shouted: "Free eats!" They told me I was an embarrassment. To grow up and get a job. After 4 houses with a total of 1 treat I gave up and went home. I put on a costume and everything.



aww man  maybe next year it will work out for you!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2013)

He does sound a bit tedious. Dance is awesome though.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2013)

I never went trick or treating


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with you for not doing it?! Buy your own sweets?!?! Why would you do that when you can wander down the street and get free ones? Doubtful Vae could as he is the would be Fuhrer and possibly an infamous cunt in his neighborhood. Chaus probably could though. This is the 1 night a year when I can rob white folk without getting arrested. Don't try and take it away from me.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2013)

There's no halloween here.


People go by the doors for candy tho on St Maarten, 11 november. But the gimmick isn't being dressed up, it's making and using your own lampion. It's pretty adorable.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2013)

Also, at 1 LP now. Massive losing streak gg.


Had this vayne in my game who just wouldn't stop whining and bitching and flaming, ever since champ select. And ofc at the end of the game she said 'gg retarded team again'


Why do these people exist


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 1, 2013)

>Make to promos 
>Lose promos
>Lose some more after

Every time.

Where art thou my duo buddy.

Mae your top lane Fiora destroys any of these gold top laners.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

You're pretty fucking pathetic, Morglay.

You need to grow up


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> There's no halloween here.
> 
> 
> People go by the doors for candy tho on St Maarten, 11 november. But the gimmick isn't being dressed up, it's making and using your own lampion. It's pretty adorable.



I haven't done that either. 

Well, I have made lanterns and stuff, but I never went by the doors on St. Maarten.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 1, 2013)

Album I found on reddit that contains a lot of s4 pbe stuff. New health bars, trinket slot, and new items.




Morglay said:


> Well I hadn't shaved and I am 21 but look close to 40. Just shouted: "Free eats!" They told me I was an embarrassment. To grow up and get a job. After 4 houses with a total of 1 treat I gave up and went home. I put on a costume and everything.



Lol dude, that's kinda creepy. Only way someone your age and who looks like 40 y/o dude would be able to pull off getting free candy door to door would be one AMAZING costume with full gimmicks. For example a fking Ironman costume with working lights and everything or Optimus Prime with a full transformation into a truck. Anything less than that your gonna get laughed at. Hell if someone came up to my doorstep in one of those costume I would give them my whole stash lol.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 1, 2013)

Just got promoted finally thanks to an awesome Diamond Duo who was elo boosting on his friend's account.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> You need to grow up



We are on a forum produce solely to appreciate a manga made for 12 year old kids. On a discussion page for a game.

If I didn't need to grow up why the fuck would I be here?


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2013)

There's a difference between playing vidya and watching anime (which fyi, many of us started with naruto when we were still of an 'appropriate' age), and not realizing that going door to door for candy alone when you're 21 is socially unacceptable



like holy shit did you actually think people would react positively

they buy that candy for kids

not for some 21 year old loser who just wants free candy


like wtf

srsly


I really don't get how you don't get that


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

Naruto wasn't even aimed at 12 years old when I started reading it either, it was pretty dark pre-shippuuden.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't even like candy.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

sweets 

i think i dressed up once cause my cousin was babysitting me and thought it would be cute if she dressed me up as matilda and took me trick or treating

i didn't see the point behind it even at that age

also, gifted vae a mystery. he gets sakura karma, which is apparently on sale for 260 this week.

gg.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> There's a difference between playing vidya and watching anime (which fyi, many of us started with naruto when we were still of an 'appropriate' age), and not realizing that going door to door for candy alone when you're 21 is socially unacceptable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea why people would not react positively...


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> sweets
> 
> i think i dressed up once cause my cousin was babysitting me and thought it would be cute if she dressed me up as matilda and took me trick or treating
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHA

honestly he doesn't deserve anything better than that.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 1, 2013)

6 losses in a row and all my LP gone.

I'm so glad I already made gold, these teammates are so dense.

It's just not possible to recover from a 0/10 Kass.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> honestly he doesn't deserve anything better than that.



but i feel cheated too! was my money!


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> but i feel cheated too! was my money!



I would have paid double that price in rp for that result. 

best joke ever. 

god i would feel so satisfied  Too bad my mystery gift to Vae was a 975 skin. 

I'm planning on going to the net cafe tonight so i'll be sending out more mystery gifts to Chaos, Chausie, and friends!


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

yay darth <3

and i guess you would feel like that!

anyway riot are reasonable, i'm sure they'd random him another one


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't gift again since i have 485 RP


----------



## Nim (Nov 1, 2013)

I have enough RP for another mystery gift :d


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I have enough RP for another mystery gift :d



             .


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 1, 2013)

What do you guys do when on tilt?


----------



## Roydez (Nov 1, 2013)

Guise. If you feel generous and you have that little bit of extra RP don't feel shy to add me and mystery gift me.


----------



## Roydez (Nov 1, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> What do you guys do when on tilt?



Chill the fuck out.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

omgggggg.......

ty riot


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> What do you guys do when on tilt?


smack the pinball machine.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 1, 2013)

Just got camped in an Ori vs Ahri/Noct lane... true fucking terror. There goes promo numba 2 haha


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

THE JAXINATOR IS TOO STRONK.


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)

I dunno, maybe add people to actually play games with them instead of asking for handouts? 

If you play on Euw or NA there's plenty of us here you could have added long ago.


----------



## Roydez (Nov 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> I dunno, maybe add people to actually play games with them instead of asking for handouts?
> 
> If you play on Euw or NA there's plenty of us here you could have added long ago.



I have ~300 friends, and I'm not really friends with anyone for the sake of handouts.
It obviously wasn't a serious post, and I'm not sure whether you misinterpreted it, or if you interpreted it right but still chose to answer it in an irrelevant manner.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking at a poll, never knew ADC was the least favorite role to play of league, thought it would be support.

I understand why I suppose, dealing with toxic supports and the team having to peel you.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

wtf +5lp

"lmao


----------



## Nim (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks to the person who posted a video from Instalok some days ago xD listened to some songs of them. They're awesome.
I like this one the most right now, for obvious reasons :3

[YOUTUBE]KBb3PFgvSvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2013)

I am of the opinion that Morglay is a master troll.
To become the greatest one of all must be his goal.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

you see, i said that to vae, but apparently some people actually do stuff like eat toilet sandwiches and expect to get sweets as an adult trick or treating

though i guess we need a new master troll now that wesley isn't here anymore


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 1, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Thanks to the person who posted a video from Instalok some days ago xD listened to some songs of them. They're awesome.
> I like this one the most right now, for obvious reasons :3



Yeah that was me, Instalok stuff is pretty good.

Solo Q is my favorite and how I feel right now.

[youtube]ekAF1PBPMYY[/youtube]


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2013)

Anybody else having gifting problems?

I can send gifts to people, but they can't send mystery gifts to me. It says I already have received the maximum amount of gifts for the day, while I haven't received any.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

hey i had that on me the other day when someone tried to send me one, should be fine either later or tomorrow


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

They just don't want to gift you!


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2013)

They don't need to gift me 

But apparently they want, otherwise they wouldn't be telling me this.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

oh ye, when it eventually fixed itself and i got the gift, i got fucking recon teemo ??

which is a whole lot better than getting something which is on sale for half the price anyway!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

wad said my singing voice is 10/10 and that he would 10/10 it again
<3


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

yoooooooooo

whats with my lp gain =[

lost a game lost -4


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)

it would seem,

your mmr isn't high enough.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh ye, when it eventually fixed itself and i got the gift, i got fucking recon teemo ??
> 
> which is a whole lot better than getting something which is on sale for half the price anyway!



Those who buy scumbag Teemo deserve shitty gifts anyway.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

eh really??? 

well this is annoying


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

oh kids saying its because we gain less at this tier ~_~

20 straight wins no problem i guess ~_~


----------



## Roydez (Nov 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> yoooooooooo
> 
> whats with my lp gain =[
> 
> lost a game lost -4



Then you got +8 for losing?

You must mean his MMR is insane.


----------



## αce (Nov 1, 2013)

people still not realizing that morglay is trolling
lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

Roydez said:


> Then you got +8 for losing?
> 
> You must mean his MMR is insane.




I lost 4*

double negative

thx roydez


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

WTF WHY AM I FACING A GOLD V in a b1 GAME =[


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> WTF WHY AM I FACING A GOLD V in a b1 GAME =[





because his mmr is bronze I.

These answers really should be apparent Remchu..


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

It must mean he has the skills of a gold player!


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

Space said:


> Those who buy scumbag Teemo deserve shitty gifts anyway.



hey!

i only got him to see what all the fuss was about


----------



## Roydez (Nov 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I lost 4*
> 
> double negative
> 
> thx roydez



np                                        bro


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

this ez is soooo bad


----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2013)

Still no gifts


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

ez finished 3/5/11

wow

>.>



Gogeta said:


> It must mean he has the skills of a gold player!


oh man i lol'd irl.

need to spread rep.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> WTF WHY AM I FACING A GOLD V in a b1 GAME =[



I just had a Gold V in a Platinum game. Everyone was plat but him. I assumed he was a smurf but it turns out his skill level was Gold V ._.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 1, 2013)

Seeing a trend here, I lose 2 promos then win the 3rd every time since I've gotten to gold. 1 week left to the road to plat and I'm right at the driveway, unless my mmr evens out here and I start getting 4 points a game then I'm fucked.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

Change your strategy?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 1, 2013)

Had an enemy Nasus who begged us to surrender so he could become Platinum. He was 2-2 but sucks for him. 

Told him just win the next set of promos because none of us ever had to beg the other to surrender. Have some dignity


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

WTF?!?!?!
 he begged

why would that ever work

HAAHAHAHAHA 

he should stack those q and dive carries


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 1, 2013)

wont be on league till late sunday, peace


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 1, 2013)

Ah, don't think we could inhouse then.

Well dunno if people were still interested in doing that today or tomorrow.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> WTF?!?!?!
> he begged
> 
> why would that ever work
> ...



He asked if any of us were in a series and when we said No, he said to just surrender so he can become platinum. 

And I was what? No. Just win the next promos. And he goes "You can't sacrifice your LP to help me?" I'm thinking Bro. That's not how the game works. Was a little bit sad.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

why is the forum all white and orange and wide and ugly looking


----------



## Nim (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't like the style either >_>" I want the "Orange" one, or whatever it was called


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah my Orange theme is gone for now, I always use that one :c

zomg nim we have the same post count


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

i had the nice blue one which was thinner and clear. i want that back


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2013)

This is disgusting. Half of the page doesn't even fit in my screen.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

it's starting to hurt my eyes


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

why is it happening


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2013)

All of y'all turbonerds, Akatsuki skin is objectively the best one


----------



## Sansa (Nov 1, 2013)

Just had an enemy leona predict our Caitlyn to go 0/3 in Lane.

Hounoured her after the game for being Nostradamus.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for Perseus Pantheon, Darth, very cool skin


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

all my aram games today have been terrible.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 1, 2013)

darth, have you done heimer jungle since rework yet?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Thanks for Perseus Pantheon, Darth, very cool skin



That skin sucks, I got it too.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

Played an aram, got 14/2/40 with Taric.












What.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

Guys it was fun cheers to all friends tonight that made it so wonderful!

See you tommorow comrades!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

WHY IS WAD SO BAD? MISS EVERY ULT.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

look how tanky my fiddle was though!

i shoulda gotten a giants belt instead of that kindlegem though


----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2013)

[youtube]VUM9qkHn5u0[/youtube] Rep this if you feel everytime.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

WE'RE ON STREAM


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2013)

Fuck, I just got into a game. I wanna watch that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 1, 2013)

Drop it like its motherfucking hot, bitches.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

got back to ~3150 ip.

what should I buy? 

I don't actually have nidalee... maybe I'll get her. Or Katarina.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you guys have 5? I wanna play on EUW.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

i think we're stopping now adrian 

just one last aram i think? i'll ask the rest of them when we're done with it.

we lost the game on the stream though  but it was fun!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

WAD got wrecked, what a shitter.

I was the only one doing well except Chausie


----------



## Nim (Nov 1, 2013)

pfff I was tired! D:

Thanks for the games today ((: good night!


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Just had an enemy leona predict our Caitlyn to go 0/3 in Lane.
> 
> Hounoured her after the game for being Nostradamus.



Leona shuts down Caitlyn if played well! 
man these forums are ugly as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Nov 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Leona shuts down Caitlyn if played well!
> man these forums are ugly as fuck



wat

no. for starters, if the cait is even in leona's snare range, then CAIT isn't playing right. A good Cait will always know how to abuse her range, which makes very annoying in lane. Played against a Diamond Cait as a support in a game the other day. She always AA harassed me and our adc at max range. I couldn't even be mad because it was that impressive. Reminded me of when I supported Darth's Cait in lane a couple times.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> WAD got wrecked, what a shitter.
> 
> I was the only one doing well except Chausie



was pretty hilarious though!

i'm starting to feel a bit more confident going jungle now too, which is always good

oh ye and ty for all the games today guys! was a lot of fun

and adrian, next time we play on euw, if we got space, i'll message you on skype and see if you wanna join? we usually are stuck for one or two more in the 5v5 customs anyway


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> no. for starters, if the cait is even in leona's snare range, then CAIT isn't playing right. A good Cait will always know how to abuse her range, which makes very annoying in lane. Played against a Diamond Cait as a support in a game the other day. She always AA harassed me and our adc at max range. I couldn't even be mad because it was that impressive. Reminded me of when I supported Darth's Cait in lane a couple times.



well zenith blade is like 700 range, so she can get the tip with caitlyn, if she is in range to aa the leona

or do the walk/flash up to her, q, then e follow her when she flashes/e's away

but being melee support against a cait is kinda annoying


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the games, was fun WAD/Vae/Chausie/Gogeta/Nim/Darth and random others

Still 3k IP to go before I can buy based pony, so I can buy his headless skin



Also, I've given out pretty decent skins so far

Valkyrie Leona (to someone who didn't have a Leona skin yet likes playing her a lot)
Commando Lux
Hextech Sion to WAD (top lel, but hey it's legacy and arguably the best Sion skin just cuz it's even more AHRNOHLD cuz it's straight up terminator)
Obsidian Malph to Darth (imo the best malph skin, tho glacial is also pretty cool (hue hue))

I received Count vlad (which is neat because it's not a buttugly skin like Nosferatu or Vandal, and while I would prefer Marquis, I like this one too, and I didn't have a Vlad skin yet while I do like playing him)

And Piltover Customs Blitzcrank. Which means I now one the 2 objectively best Blitz skins, this one and Riot Blitzcrank. Both are cars, one has speed car sound effects and fucking flaming boxergloves, the other has police car sound effects and sirens and shit. Both are aight as fuck. So the only bad thing about it is that I have to choose really hard each game which one I want to use lol
also cool because I believe that skin is 1350


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and adrian, next time we play on euw, if we got space, i'll message you on skype and see if you wanna join? we usually are stuck for one or two more in the 5v5 customs anyway



The site refuses to let me make a European account anyway. Everytime I hit Register from the EUW forums it redirects me to the NA registration.

Might need to use your Only Soraka account.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2013)

I had that problem when I tried to make an NA smurf, but I managed to circumvent it in the end, tho I don't remember how


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

Maerala said:


> The site refuses to let me make a European account anyway. Everytime I hit Register from the EUW forums it redirects me to the NA registration.
> 
> Might need to use your Only Soraka account.



ye i think i had a prob, like didi, when i tried to make my na account too. can't remember how i managed though!

and sure! i also remembered the password to my higher level smurf, think it's like level 16? has a few more champs, but you can use that one if you like

but ye, i shall let you know on skype next time we do an in house on euw! everyone else, try remind me in case i forget.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 1, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> no. for starters, if the cait is even in leona's snare range, then CAIT isn't playing right. A good Cait will always know how to abuse her range, which makes very annoying in lane. Played against a Diamond Cait as a support in a game the other day. She always AA harassed me and our adc at max range. I couldn't even be mad because it was that impressive. Reminded me of when I supported Darth's Cait in lane a couple times.



To be honest it's a skill matchup. A good Leona can also ruin her net if she cast it correctly. I've seen it and I've done it where her e is completely negated because of Leona's snare. And like Chausie said her range is higher than Cait's AA range so it's very possible to get to her. 

I think I got everyone their skin already but I'm probably missing someone. I still don't know about Ace if he wants to do a Christmas skin.

So far I've gotten PumpkinHead Fid from a stranger on my buddylist who was giving out random skins to people, Def not blitz and Greybeard Veigar from Adrian, a Galio skin from Bioness and 4N gave me Haunted Zyra. Great thanks.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

Maerala said:


> The site refuses to let me make a European account anyway. Everytime I hit Register from the EUW forums it redirects me to the NA registration.
> 
> Might need to use your Only Soraka account.



You pick the region while you're making the acc, it's a little bar and I can help you make it though Skype with shared screen, the NA/EUW forums is just what country it redirects to cause you live there.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2013)

Nah Vae, he actually sometimes randomly switches the region mid process just because of IP/cookies

It's pretty annoying and dumb


You can select the right one and then in the next screen it says you're making an account on a different server


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

No he means the forum is changing, he didn't see the Region: thing until I pointed it out.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> *well zenith blade is like 700 range,* so she can get the tip with caitlyn, if she is in range to aa the leona
> 
> or do the walk/flash up to her, q, then e follow her when she flashes/e's away
> 
> but being melee support against a cait is kinda annoying


as I was saying


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

forums themes are back!~

...for me, that is


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Thanks for Perseus Pantheon, Darth, very cool skin


No prob dude! That's a legacy skin and I actually don't remember the last time it was in the store. Congrats on getting it!


4N said:


> darth, have you done heimer jungle since rework yet?


Not yet but I honestly really want to try out the heimer. Haven't gotten a chance to but I will let you know when I do. 


Didi said:


> Thanks for the games, was fun WAD/Vae/Chausie/Gogeta/Nim/Darth and random others
> 
> Still 3k IP to go before I can buy based pony, so I can buy his headless skin
> 
> ...



ty for that Obsidian Malph bro! 

My list so far:

Dragon Slayer Vayne - Chausie
Soul Reaver Draven - Chaos
Noxus Poppy - Seraphoenix
Obsidian Malphite - Didi 

I might have missed one or two of you. If I have my bad, i'm sleepy and my memory is terrible. Thanks all for the gifts and I hope you like the gifts I send you in return!


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

at 11lp

Ji lets race to see who reaches silver first.

i wont stop playing till i hit the top (of shit hill)


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> I had that problem when I tried to make an NA smurf, but I managed to circumvent it in the end, tho I don't remember how





Chausie said:


> ye i think i had a prob, like didi, when i tried to make my na account too. can't remember how i managed though!
> 
> and sure! i also remembered the password to my higher level smurf, think it's like level 16? has a few more champs, but you can use that one if you like
> 
> but ye, i shall let you know on skype next time we do an in house on euw! everyone else, try remind me in case i forget.



NVM I DID IT

All on me own.

Add Worst Fiora Cuba. 

thank you vae


----------



## Guiness (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well zenith blade is like 700 range, so she can get the tip with caitlyn, if she is in range to aa the leona
> 
> or do the walk/flash up to her, q, then e follow her when she flashes/e's away
> 
> but being melee support against a cait is kinda annoying



true that. i've seen terry make some damn good leona plays like those you've described.

but a good Cait will not not be outplayed by the standard Leona because she understand the snare's range.  not saying the leona can't outplay the cait but normally, leona can be poked down before engaging.


----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2013)

Got Markis Vlad. Thanks DS.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

I got Marquis Vlad in a Mystery Gift earlier.

Am I the only one who doesn't want that skin? I already have Blood Lord


----------



## Sajin (Nov 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> I got Marquis Vlad in a Mystery Gift earlier.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't want that skin? I already have Blood Lord



I have both and I still like to use Marquis (and default) from time to time. Could be worse - I gifted away a Lollipoppy and Recon Teeto...


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I have both and I still like to use Marquis (and default) from time to time. Could be worse - I gifted away a Lollipoppy and Recon Teeto...



oh my lawd


Dat RNG


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 1, 2013)

To hustle with my pitiful LP gains on my NA account or to climb a whole league on my EU-W one in five days.
Either way in order to get diamond again I'll have to forego any other extracurricular activity and make big plays.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 1, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Lollipoppy.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 1, 2013)

got first win of the day bonus at 8:50 p.m.

wat.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> To hustle with my pitiful LP gains on my NA account or to climb a whole league on my EU-W one in five days.
> Either way in order to get diamond again I'll have to forego any other extracurricular activity and make big plays.



that euw account officially yours now or what? does the original owner expect it back?

also, you all already know this, but vae ultimate scumbag


----------



## Maerala (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, you all already know this, but vae ultimate scumbag



Can confirm.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

just saw scuba gragas in game....uh lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2013)

Vae is a free person.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 1, 2013)

ok can make the forum all thin again but it's still shitty orange

and ty for the games adrian, and the last one with the guys who joined from here!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, you all already know this, but vae ultimate scumbag



This is new to me.

I don't think Vae is a scumbag. He just trolls a lot to make you guys mad and you would fall for it. But then again he left me for EUW.

Darth too.

Assholes.


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll be back eventually. 

Fuck this server, i won't be able to stomach it for long.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> This is new to me.
> 
> I don't think Vae is a scumbag. He just trolls a lot to make you guys mad and you would fall for it. But then again he left me for EUW.
> 
> ...



They're calling me a scumbag because I played with other friends.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Riot's unstable retarded fucking client freezes in champion select and ofc I get a dodge and -3 lp.

Fuck this game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2013)

Just discovered the most annoying champion ever to face as Nasus in top lane.
Fuckin' Karma, with roots, poke, shield speed boosts, heals. It's frickin' insane.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 2, 2013)

to the dude that was saying Nidalee is OP in ARAM... worth shit against tanks!


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

Shozan said:


> to the dude that was saying Nidalee is OP in ARAM... worth shit against tanks!




Well next time get magic pen.


anyway

[youtube]F1Mx7CFwZOo[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2013)

No Void Staff. 
Can't even laugh.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 2, 2013)

I never play mid AP Champs, like never. It was ARAM and i was following that recommended build. 

Seems like a good place to ask for a good build for this pussy.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

League isn't a sport, you can fucking drink and smoke while you play.


----------



## Nim (Nov 2, 2013)

yay my style in the forums is back 



Darth said:


> I might have missed one or two of you. If I have my bad, i'm sleepy and my memory is terrible. Thanks all for the gifts and I hope you like the gifts I send you in return!



You still have to exchange mystery gifts with me!


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> League isn't a sport, you can fucking drink and smoke while you play.



Fucking Howard Stern


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

So when is League going to air regularly on tv? :^D


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

How many people actually watch TV though? Streams > TV.


----------



## Nim (Nov 2, 2013)

wow I really have one shyvana at every game I play xD


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah even if it was on TV I'd still watch in on my computer, but that's mainly cuz my PC screen is way better quality than my TV


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> How many people actually watch TV though? Streams > TV.



True that, I don't watch tv at all anymore.


----------



## Nim (Nov 2, 2013)

great ;_; had a top and jungle premade who decided to feed 24/7 and laughing about it. I don't understand what's so fun about doing that.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

So many people upset on reddit about the opinion of fucking Howard Stern.

Who cares what he says?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

Shozan said:


> to the dude that was saying Nidalee is OP in ARAM... worth shit against tanks!



proof, going all in beats poke. more people need to learn this when against champs like nidalee in aram!



Darth said:


> I'll be back eventually.
> 
> Fuck this server, i won't be able to stomach it for long.



we're not that bad to you, are we?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

> Chausie: i'm a busty woman



TIL


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

it was a typo, the t and y are together


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> TIL



she literally has only one photo on facebook and she's carrying a cat in front of her so I can neither confirm nor deny this statement. 

But I think this merits further investigation.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 2, 2013)

Someone is trying to gift me, but they get the error of "this person has received too many gifts already today".

I have not received a gift today, and only one in total. What do?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

it's a bug, wait a while or try again tomorrow


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> So many people upset on reddit about the opinion of fucking Howard Stern.
> 
> Who cares what he says?



I only care because he's my favorite judge on Americas got Talent.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> she literally has only one photo on facebook and she's carrying a cat in front of her so I can neither confirm nor deny this statement.
> 
> But I think this merits further investigation.



jokes on you, i'm flatter than jinx

also fuck this forum, making me use a naruto skin. where's my sasuke at


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

Dam, is that possible?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

anything is possible


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn it must suck to be flat.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

Zombie Brand is amazing. He looks at his arms, realized they are on fire, and panics. Then his shirt catches on fire and he is up in flames, running around screaming. Lol

Curious: what happens when two Dianas use their ult on eachother at the same time? Do they switch positions, and does it still do damage?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

So now I've gotten quite a lot of Mystery Gifts.

Seraphoenix: Marquis Vlad.
Hady: Sinful Succulence Morgana
Chausie: Sakura Karma
Morglay: Darkflame Shyvana
Nim: King Tryndamere
My Cocobango friend: Perseus Pantheon and Sheriff Caitlyn
Myself: BEWITCHING NIDAREE.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

nidaree. xD


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 2, 2013)

fuck this piece of shit matchmaking system


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

Spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> fuck this piece of shit matchmaking system



hue


Also, hate college life. Got a call from Full Sail advisement. Thing is, it's Full Sail. There is a chance of me being conned from the 75,000 you have to pay them.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

my sink makes a loud 'thump' when I turn it off.

anyone know why? xd


----------



## Nim (Nov 2, 2013)

Okay.. xD jumped a division Gold 3 now gg


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice work.

So all those on NA, you up for in-house today?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Dat 007 Agent Sona.


----------



## αce (Nov 2, 2013)

> They're calling me a scumbag because I played with other friends.



That requires having other friends.





Also, League isn't a sport in the traditional sense since that requires athletes. And you can suck my dick if you're going to argue that someone like scarra or qtpie are athletes. It's an e-sport and they are gamers. Just end it at that.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 2, 2013)

αce said:


> That requires having other friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't they count Poker and Chess as a sport? 

But that's not really in the traditional sense like the Olympic Games are only required for its physical activity.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

So I have concluded that Lucian needs buffs because he can't do anything.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

so ocelote has become a sub for SK Gaming huh?

maybe he'll go to another team?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I have concluded that Lucian needs buffs because he can't do anything.



lol

no he does not. XD


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

He really does. He doesn't have enough burst like ez. His ult also feels so lackluster.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 2, 2013)

Uh

I hate Doran's Shield
Ruined top lane.


Saved top laners from playing vs ADC's but bruiser vs bruiser sucks unless both of you have Doran's Shield.

See, late game carries are super strong atm because Doran's Shield reduces damage IMMENSELY.
This wouldn't be a problem because they might still have trading issues and all, but with minions hurting like a bitch you can't do anything.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

Veigar looks exactly like a purple ranged minion. I just realized that.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

gotta say, sivir is a pretty good adc to play right now.

lucian, jinx (still good) and sivir seeming like the top 3 adcs right now.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

idk dude, i'd say adc malz is pretty strong myself.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

excluding troll picks chausie


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol, played as a Diana and the enemy team had a Diana too. Except he had a skin. We both would head for eachother, use cresent strike at the same time, his was purple and mine was white, looked like fucking yin/yang.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 2, 2013)

HADY IS THE NICEST PERSON EVER 

MANY FAPS ARE BEING DONE AT THIS MOMENT


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

4N said:


> excluding troll picks chausie



it was not a troll pick, we won pretty convincingly! even after i gave up first blood by face checking as jungle zyra.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 2, 2013)

I wish I had more moneys to exchange mystery gifts with people


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HADY IS THE NICEST PERSON EVER
> 
> MANY FAPS ARE BEING DONE AT THIS MOMENT



thats what he wants you to think. 



Chausie said:


> it was not a troll pick, we won pretty convincingly! even after i gave up first blood by face checking as jungle zyra.




one game doesn't count. has to be many games.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

4N said:


> gotta say, sivir is a pretty good adc to play right now.
> 
> lucian, jinx (still good) and sivir seeming like the top 3 adcs right now.



Can't agree with Lucian at all, but Sivir is so strong now.

Corki is still god.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

Corki? God?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 2, 2013)

ez


----------



## Nim (Nov 2, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> ez



congrats


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Corki? God?



You disagree?

Also we just had the worst support Zyra I've ever seen, I'm not talking bronze level player either even worse, I just think he was completely new to the game, how that is possible in a ranked game is beyond me though. 

Good thing Mae's Fiora is too stronk and still won, only 9 days left in the season though.

@StrawHatCrew

Congrats.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

jarvans shadehunters?

so what, he just doesn't like the sun? 

gz anyway!


----------



## Maerala (Nov 2, 2013)

There really are no words for that Zyra's incompetence. I think she was legitimately trolling tbh. No one can be that bad. She was Silver II so it wasn't her first ranked game like she said. 

Honestly you not dying once during laning phase saved it. If Graves had also been getting gold from you that would've been over.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> You disagree?
> 
> Also we just had the worst support Zyra I've ever seen, I'm not talking bronze level player either even worse, I just think he was completely new to the game, how that is possible in a ranked game is beyond me though.
> 
> ...



I think Corki is pretty good but I don't think he's god.

and probably zyra troll :c


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

Top 3 ADCs are Jinx, Corki and Vayne, maybe Ez or Cait instead of Vayne.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

When is broken fucking Riven going to get nerfed?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Top 3 ads are Jinx, Ezreal, Corki or Vayne.

Lucian is garbage.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

i dnt know whats all this stuff about lucian being weak. 

only person in this thread who acknowledges his strength is WAD.

havent really seen vae or darth's opinion on him tho.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Piercing Light should be a skill shot, I don't know why Riot made it targeted when it can still be dodged.
Sloppy attempt at a psuedoskillshot imo.

His Ulti is poorly designed as well, like so easy to side step.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> When is broken fucking Riven going to get nerfed?



She has already been nerfed enough. :<


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

When will Eminem go back to his old ways?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

4N said:


> i dnt know whats all this stuff about lucian being weak.
> 
> only person in this thread who acknowledges his strength is WAD.
> 
> havent really seen vae or darth's opinion on him tho.



He's strong, he's just not top 3.

All these people calling him weak are in Bronze, why are you taking their opinions seriously? His passive is stupidly strong, his chasing/kiting potential is also quite broken, his burst isn't bad at all if he chains his passive well.

His ultimate is for picking off runners that he can't reach otherwise.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

He's nothing compared to any good adc though.


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2013)

Lucian is okay, but I wouldn't call him top 3 or top 5.

He's definitely a viable pick tho.


And besides what Vae said, his ult is also good at the start of fights if there are very aggressive bruisers trying to dive him, he can just kite them while ulting since it procs his W. They can never fucking catch him then.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He's nothing compared to any good adc though.



Why are you the shittiest troll I've ever met?


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

Vae please, I can never take your title.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm the greatest troll, you know nothing.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd easily put me and darth over you. Thought you are a Grade S douche


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Vae please, I can never take your title.



Vae isn't a troll though.

He means what he says and says what he means.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> How many people actually watch TV though? Streams > TV.


Just recently more people use the vveb over vvatching cable here in the states.

Cable tv industry is somevvhat struggling atm, aside from sports.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

no, the best trolls are wesley and morglay, as people fall for them so often.

rip in piece, wesley


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2013)

*Bot Lane AD carries*:

*God Tier*: Caitlyn, Jinx, Corki
*Top Tier*: Ezreal, Vayne, Twitch
*Mid Tier*: Lucian, Ashe, Graves, Sivir
*Low Tier*: Tristana, Kog'maw, Varus, MF
*Trash Tier*: Quinn, Urgot, Draven
*Teemo Tier*: Teeto(why is he considered a marksman?)


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol, forgot Wesley existed.

Master class troll.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> *Teemo Tier*: Teeto(why is he considered a marksman?)



cause he is! he shoots darts, so he is a marksman


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> *Bot Lane AD carries*:
> 
> *God Tier*: Caitlyn, Jinx, Corki
> *Top Tier*: Ezreal, Vayne, Twitch
> ...



DISAGREE.

I'd say,
Cait, Jinx, Corki.
Ezreal Vayne, Ashe
Lucian, Graves, Varus, Twitch
Tristana, Kog'Maw, Miss Fortune, Sivir, Draven
Quinn, Urgot
Teemo


----------



## Sajin (Nov 2, 2013)

^That's almost exactly the same dude.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

vae, why such a low opinion of sivir?


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

She looks like a man and still sucks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2013)

I will maintain that Sivir mid is much better placement for her than bot.
She is probably best setup for a double AD comp without a second thought.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

I like Sivir over lucian. Don't know about triforce on her though like the items suggest.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Sivir mid is broken.

Also, fuck you riot.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sivir mid is broken.
> 
> Also, fuck you riot.



jiyeon, avoid building Warmoggs. The stats it gives just isn't worth gold anymore.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought your LP was clamped. How are you still in Bronze if you're getting 20 LP per win.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

4N said:


> vae, why such a low opinion of sivir?



Terrible range, loses lane because of it against most ADCs and 500 range late game is a death trap.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2013)

I feel like you should build BT/IE or vice versa on Sivir before you finish Statik Shiv on her.
Get an Avarice and let it stack, but she has enough MS/AS early her ult that's for sure.
Probably due to her range, probably BT first. But if you're safe than IE and your AS steroid will own.
Her defensive item should either be a Banshee's or Frozen Mallet, my experience with her has shown.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 2, 2013)

You need more HP

Next item should be Sunfire and then Locket to have team utility!


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

Her Q damage is good doh


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I thought your LP was clamped. How are you still in Bronze if you're getting 20 LP per win.



he got clamped earlier in bronze 1. the more he won, the more his mmr raised so with it his lp gains.


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2013)

Detective Kyle on the case!


4N said:


> i dnt know whats all this stuff about lucian being weak.
> 
> only person in this thread who acknowledges his strength is WAD.
> 
> havent really seen vae or darth's opinion on him tho.



eh..

he's not a bad pick. his laning phase is pretty strong. has good poke, really good trading, and good mobility. 

he's lacking in teamfights though. and his ultimate is pretty underwhelming since you can't actually swivel it.


----------



## αce (Nov 2, 2013)

> lucian, jinx (still good) and sivir seeming like the top 3 adcs right now.



uh
what

no


cait, corki, jinx

vayne is right under


----------



## αce (Nov 2, 2013)

unless you're cpt jack and can use cleanse/spell shield perfectly, you're going to die easily with 500 range


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

Heimer still blows. should delete the champ.
 :/


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Heimer still blows. should delete the champ.
> :/



He's actually pretty legit now. 

Although now that I think about it, I don't actually remember losing to a Heimerdinger or winning with one on my team in quite awhile...


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

Guess its the people I'm grouped with. 
They go "you know he has been rework" and just suck so hard in lane. ~_~

I would rather see him as a support.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2013)

The Donger is really strong at the moment, you're insane.
Just hasnt caught on yet because some pro hasn't made him their main.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

Who wants to main a yordle trash? 

insane people.


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2013)

oh hey i just realized that with the release of Jinx you can now make an all Piltover team. 

Cait/Jinx/Vi/Jayce/Heimerdinger. 

Terrible team comp as it is but yeaaaaaaa could work.

edit: nevermind, apparently corki, ezreal, orianna, and ziggs are also from piltover..


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Heimer still blows. should delete the champ.
> :/



wat

heimer is pretty powerful. that missle barrage is crazy 0_0

long range multiple stun

turrets shoot lasers

his kit is designed for multiple situations and just not one. I'd say he has become a more versatile champ.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 2, 2013)

I like the heimer changes but I can't bring myself to buy him.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

Heim from what i have seen still gets mauled in team fights.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Heim from what i have seen still gets mauled in team fights.



well every champ fills a niche of some kind. from what i've seen, the best heimers are the ones that poke and push.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2013)

People build him wrong most likely. He needs Athenes, Rylais, and Hourglass.
Once you get those, might as well be Gandalf. Because the enemies shall not pass.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I thought your LP was clamped. How are you still in Bronze if you're getting 20 LP per win.



Because if I lose I lose lp.

Logic Adrian, logic.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Donger is strong rn, what are you on about Rem?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 2, 2013)

l0l Idk mang, you play well enough to be at least Silver 5 by now. y u lose


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Donger is strong rn, what are you on about Rem?



ehhh i wouldn't use the word "Strong" to describe him..

"Stronger" maybe. But not "Strong".


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Donger is strong rn, what are you on about Rem?



Go play him.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

@Rem
Don't own him, but he is stronger than before.

@Adrian
I mostly lose if I'm not in a solo lane.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

21/4 on Kha'Zix in ranked just now.

I don't even know what their Lee Sin was doing, he was allowing me to 1v1 him away from his creep wave all day.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 2, 2013)

Heimer is a really strong top lane right now. I'm playing Golds and below in top lane and i can say that it's annoying as fuck to be against him in lane. Dude can clear wave and farm w/o taking a hit, not a lot of top champs can handle that turrets and his kit is really annoying too, range stun, range rockets, etc, etc.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, Heimer is annoying as fuck.

afk farm/push lane all day, then poke you with his rockets or whatever those are.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

my league client keeps randomly closing

has anyone else here had issues like that before? :\


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

HURR DURR SIVIR COUNTERS CAIT SO HARD.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

really wish  i was getting +20 lp again

=[

5 lp

so painful


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

in a game champ select, current enemy team

locked in kass and kat, and now heimer and j4.....

wtf at that team comp

and quinn for adc....


free win, whatever.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 2, 2013)

Heimer support OP!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 2, 2013)

free wins DD:d

GL remchu


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> in a game champ select, current enemy team
> 
> locked in kass and kat, and now heimer and j4.....
> 
> ...



I HOPE YOU GET WRECKED.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 2, 2013)

Fanmade contest on the League forums to draw your favorite champion on Paint as fast as you can.



l0l


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

as far as i am concerned adrian, that is VERY accurate drawing of Fiora.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> free wins DD:d
> 
> GL remchu


hey another +5 lp

free win

the kat and kass kept switching lane 

kass finished 2/9/9 terrible build

kat finished 6/11
their jarvan was 6 something

quinn was garbage as expected


----------



## Maerala (Nov 2, 2013)

4N said:


> as far as i am concerned adrian, that is VERY accurate drawing of Fiora.







RemChu said:


> hey another +5 lp
> 
> free win
> 
> ...



You're my friend and everything and I feel bad for saying this, but I wanted to see you fail.

Couldn't find the gif for it.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

It's okay, we all find pleasure in seeing people we know fail.

it is part of the human scum condition

if it makes you feel better, I did not get a single kill the entire game.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> hey another +5 lp
> 
> free win
> 
> ...



omg good job remchu gl in ranked


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

Omg this troll bot lane, why do I get these teams? Elo hell but at least I carried.

SILVER HERE I COME!


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

Thought vae was gold o.o


----------



## Maerala (Nov 2, 2013)

Manny plays support Karma.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 2, 2013)

He dropped due to inactivity l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Thought vae was gold o.o



*cough*retard*cough*


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2013)

For those on NA, are we playing tonight?


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

i'd like to play


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2013)

Actually scratch that. I must do hw.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

im at 21 lp with like 4 straight wins, will the clamping go away or do I really need like 20 more wins ?

I MEAN ILL DO IT

but kinda annoying :/


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> im at 21 lp with like 4 straight wins, will the clamping go away or do I really need like 20 more wins ?
> 
> I MEAN ILL DO IT
> 
> but kinda annoying :/



Jiyeon when he first entered b1 was getting the same lp gains as you were.

now his mmr is actually above b1 because he is receiving regular gains but very minimal losses.

do what he did: continue to grind and win. eventually the clamp will go away.


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2013)

The losing streak with cancerous teams continues!


Even me and based waddles jinx+botlane couldn't carry this

rammus flaming/whining since champ select because mid picked TF and rammus was like fuck gg instaloss TF always trash (he was kinda right tho, the TF was horrible, BUT STILL)


And then top lane stop trying to win because rammus was so cancer


Even one time I ganked top, Renekton failed E over a wall so I knocked him up, silenced him, chased him, hooked him, everything

and meanwhile jax was standing next to me, just farming. He literally didn't do anything, and eventually just let Renekton kill me. 


All because he didn't want to try anymore cuz 'mid and jungle fucked up his lane'

sigh


I don't care about losses, but when they're as cancerous as this they do bother me

I just want a pleasant experience





Bronze was so much more fun
It truly is Elo heaven

no one gives a shit
everyone just does the dumbest shit cuz they don't know any better and cuz you can make every fucking thing work in bronze

and almost no one flames


bronze best league


Oh well I should be glad that I'm not in Plat at least, which is the most toxic tier of all


----------



## αce (Nov 2, 2013)

bronze is actually best league
plat is probably worst


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2013)

bronze league is the best when you know you are better than it 

was so scared to do ranked for the longest time because i was scared of falling deeper into the abyss.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2013)

Deeper into the kiddy pool.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 2, 2013)

just had to go top caitlyn due to a miscommunication in champ select

won due to a pretty awesome rengar

playing at this time of night takes me out of my comfort zones too often


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2013)

αce said:


> bronze is actually best league
> plat is probably worst



YES

glad to see someone agree with me


From best to worst
Bronze (true elo heaven)
Challenger
Diamond
Gold
Eating shit
Silver
Plat


Silver and plat are the worst because they have the supertoxic people who are convinced they belong in gold/diamond and only trolls/feeders are holding them back and they will rage at the slightest thing not going exactly as they would've liked it


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> For those on NA, are we playing tonight?



We should, I count 10 players on right now that we could go with.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 2, 2013)

Didi said:


> YES
> 
> glad to see someone agree with me
> 
> ...



This.

So much this.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 2, 2013)

Jiyeon get on now, you will be needed. :33

or anyone else on NA, we have about enough to in-house.


----------



## Chad (Nov 3, 2013)

Bronze is best when you're pubstomping.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 3, 2013)

Somebody log on NA we need a tenth god fuck


----------



## Treerone (Nov 3, 2013)

TSM Bjergsen confirmed. Regi stepping down.


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

Unlike EDward. Bjeregsen playing for TSM is a really good trade. Just hope they can match up to his skill level.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the euro kid


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 3, 2013)

Treerone said:


> TSM Bjergsen confirmed. Regi stepping down.



                     .


----------



## Guiness (Nov 3, 2013)

and regi still has full authority trolol


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

4N said:


> and regi still has full authority trolol



Well it is his business


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 3, 2013)

Twas fun to try, need ace and Lord Genome for the next one.

Balacing teams will be a little tricky.


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol


Regi so troll


Just like 10 hours ago he said on stream 'everyone's speculating about TSM Bjergsen but it isn't true, I'm still playing for another split and we're bringing in a coach from outside'


Anyway yeay, I like this roster change and am excited to see how it will go. TSM


----------



## Darth (Nov 3, 2013)

yay regi stepped down!

fuck that guy.


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2013)

TEEE ESSS AYYYYYYM


----------



## Nim (Nov 3, 2013)

Meh Chausie and Gogeta (thanks you two <3) were the only one who sent me mystery gifts so far :< /nofriends


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 3, 2013)

gave in and bought frankentibbers annie.


looks amazing


----------



## Nim (Nov 3, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> gave in and bought frankentibbers annie.
> 
> 
> looks amazing



Was thinking about that too xD but I have Red Riding Annie already..


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 3, 2013)

I didn't know Draven fought against Spider-Man


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 3, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> gave in and bought frankentibbers annie.
> 
> 
> looks amazing



I was thinking of getting that, but I already have enough Annie skins, Red Riding, Alice, Panda.


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2013)

Ahahaha


This fucking lulu in an aram was buttmad that we were winning hard

so first she was like 'yeay nice laughing when you have such an OP team'

so then I started spamming laugh just to piss her off

and then she said 'You might win this game but at least I have 110 more skins and 10k rp ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'


And then everyone in our team (and some in her team) laughed in her face hard because she was trying to impress us with fucking digital items and currence 

she was quiet after that


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

At least you get those what i got a while back when i was Plat 3  was a Plat 1 who  was trying so hard in chat to prove to me how much he is laughing that i was a Plat 3 noob and how i should get on his  level
Typical.
You get all the fun ones


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

Based WAD. Any tips on how to improve my supp thresh?


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Based WAD. Any tips on how to improve my supp thresh?




*Spoiler*: __ 



git                     gud


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 3, 2013)

fuck me, my sound stopped working and wont turn back on.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 3, 2013)

Hady wants an inhouse on EUW.

Anyone who's up for it WRITE HERE.


----------



## Nim (Nov 3, 2013)

I want to play pls!! C:


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

When        ?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 3, 2013)

When I says so.

No, but honestly I dunno, whenever we can get an inhouse set up, I'll talk to Hady and see.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> yay regi stepped down!
> 
> fuck that guy.



Is bjergsen a good shot caller? Cause regi stepping down means someone has to shot call now.

Also that NiP new line up o.o what's going to happen to lemondogs?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

Even though Darius isn't in a very good spot atm
HIS WOAD SKIN MAKES IT WORTH IT

God i can't wait for his rework


----------



## Guiness (Nov 3, 2013)

I think TOO should try being shotcaller. I feel as if he was inhibited by Regi's shortcoming as a laner when it came to playing international teams.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Even though Darius isn't in a very good spot atm
> HIS WOAD SKIN MAKES IT WORTH IT
> 
> God i can't wait for his rework



Are they reworking him? What are they changing about him


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Are they reworking him? What are they changing about him



Nothing specific yet but they did mention a time or two that he is on the list...
So eventually they'll change at least some parts of his kit


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 3, 2013)

god damnit, every single aram game ive played today has been so unfucking fair. we get champs with no poke, while the enemy gets god-pokers like lux and ziggs. every game, I swear. every game someone on my team gets rengar, who sucks megaballs in aram.

cmon riot.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 3, 2013)

he doesn't suck. he can kill someone instantly, that's not 'sucking'. set him on a high priority target.

i already told you, when against poke, just go all in. your only chance, unless you're all god like dodgers.


----------



## αce (Nov 3, 2013)

all these tsm fans are going to cry in a couple months when it turns out that tsm's shot calling is going to suffer immensely

regi may have been a dick to some
but he was still top 3 mid NA and when tsm wins, it's usually due to his shot calling
of course when they lose he gets the blame as well, but hes never credited for anything even when they won 7 straight tournaments


oh well
tsm isn't going to win worlds anyways xpecial needs that reality check


----------



## αce (Nov 3, 2013)

uh but i guess regi has too much stress in his life
guess we'll see what happens next split


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 3, 2013)

I am god Vayne.

2v1 against Darius OP.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 3, 2013)

does anyone here not believe in TOO?

i hope he becomes their shotcaller. Either him or Xpecial but it has to be someone vocal. Though Xpeciaal may not be the most coherent person, he does seem a capable leader. Dyrus doesn't talkt oo much tho and he gets on tilt too easily.

From watching TOO streams, he is always vocal and no matter if behind or ahead, he always has an idea of what to do to get back into the game or stay ahead respectively.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> he doesn't suck. he can kill someone instantly, that's not 'sucking'. set him on a high priority target.
> 
> i already told you, when against poke, just go all in. your only chance, unless you're all god like dodgers.



I know, but it's hard to convince people to go all in during pubs >.<

I need a break..


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought it was kind of funny, but here is my buddy's lolking score graph after 2 days of duo queing with me.

He went from gold 5~ to plat promos while I went from gold 2 to plat promos. We ended up losing his plat promos cause by then, the weekend trolls were in full force by late afternoon on Saturday. Was REALLY close too, like 2W-3L. Kind of felt bad cause I won mine pretty easily lol. 

Secret to duo que: spam mid and jungler respectively, then make a tent mid. Why did I take this long to figure this out! 

But really though, for those guys in a division 5, it's not totally impossible to make one last run for your next tier! Just believe..... and find a reliable friend 



4N said:


> I think TOO should try being shotcaller. I feel as if he was inhibited by Regi's shortcoming as a laner when it came to playing international teams.



I feel like Xpecial will take on the role of main shot caller since last split he was pretty much the second voice while TheOddone will take the second seat that Xpecial held. Dyrus obviously shouldn't, his smurf is named WORST CALLS NA for a reason. Turtle is a solo que god, but his decision making in pro games from what we've seen makes him mortal. I don't much about Bjergsen aside from being as mechanically gifted as Turtle, so I don't if he had any major voice in NIP.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 3, 2013)

WHY DOES MY TEAM ALWAYS SURRENDER AFTER WE LOSE ONE TOWER.

WTF.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 3, 2013)

we had no chance of winning


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

Why is Rengar so fun? And why does someone pick a talon into a nasus top lane? And why do they let me get 226 cs?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

Talon top is viable wth


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

but against a nasus with wither, exhaust and ghost and has lifesteal?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm tempted to just buy rp, it takes so long to get a large amount of ip, then you just burn it on a character that you play for a week then stop.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 3, 2013)

I went Aatrox against a Nasus. Surprisingly it went pretty well. 

I faced a Talon mid that had flash and clarity before. Pretty sure he was elo boosted because after I check his match history it was all defeats. It seems like his mmr is going back to where it should be.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

omg yes if you are confident you can do anything!


----------



## Maerala (Nov 3, 2013)

Gogeta's been on acid for like three days now.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

Fiora is still trash though


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 3, 2013)

How should I build Aatrox, Terry? I haven't had much success with him.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

BotRK into Omen into Hydra into Visage into GA

GEGJWEKGWEHGEEE


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> BotRK into Omen into Hydra into Visage into GA
> 
> GEGJWEKGWEHGEEE



This pretty much. Botrk/omen are his core though.

I don't really go Hydra but to be honest the game never went as long for a full build before.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

IDK he is fucking strong as a split pusher and more LS is good but you can also go BT i suppose
or LW or something.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 3, 2013)

Just played my first normal with Kog.

I was carrying until our Yi went afk and their Yi went ham 

Ah well, playing Kog is awesome tho


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

AP Kog is da besto


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2013)

After jungling against them both games, I can say somewhat with confidence.
Darth > Vae as a jungler, I think I have gathered enough evidence.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 3, 2013)

Pft, Hady never got fucking camped by a god damn Eve with Ignite and always 1 extra person.

Wouldn't leave my god damn jungle alone, you never even went in to Hady's jungle as Shyvana.

You're bad, WAD


----------



## Chausie (Nov 3, 2013)

he never went into mine either when i did that jungle taric


----------



## Treerone (Nov 3, 2013)

4N said:


> I think TOO should try being shotcaller. I feel as if he was inhibited by Regi's shortcoming as a laner when it came to playing international teams.



I don't remember if it was a grilled interview or not but someone said TOO has to be told what to do. When he's ganking Dyrus/Regi had to tell him everything he had to do. If that is true then he wouldn't be a good shotcaller. Xpecial would be the logical choice.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

Your Lee sin ward kick needs practice though
Feels like its lagging or time slowed down when you try to do it.

Also Botrk Darius is so fucking rad. "Darius your build needs work" Haha asshole its working now aint it.
Triforce Darius is just bad Terry. You dont need the initial burst and despite the AS ( which is stupidly low anyway) it gives you NO sustained damage which is where Darius is strong at. Botrk allows you to stack bleed VERY fast and easily shredd tanks. Not to mention the active. I like to get 2 damage items on him, obv.not in a row and since sustin is stupid OP late game you might as well get Hydra or BT. Thats jut me though.
Ive tried out ad caster builds aka bc lw hydra triforce combos but i didnt get results as good as with Botrk


----------



## Chausie (Nov 3, 2013)

just go for it, it's fun!

most the time

what server?


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK? XPEKE IS HERE IN MIAMI AND I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT IT?!!


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

and for those that need to be reminded about how good Bjeregsen is

[youtube]jXggfMCx06E[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Nov 3, 2013)

I just bought a GA, died, and even though my GA passive popped, I wasn't revived.

Are you fucking serious with this game


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2013)

Treerone said:


> I don't remember if it was a grilled interview or not but someone said TOO has to be told what to do. When he's ganking Dyrus/Regi had to tell him everything he had to do. If that is true then he wouldn't be a good shotcaller. Xpecial would be the logical choice.



This guy is right


If you've ever watched streamed scrims of TSM you know that for a large part TOO was micro'd around by  Regi


Not saying TOO isn't good, I love the guy, but he needs a strong shotcaller or it'll be a very big adjustment from him. He could learn it probably, but a change like that takes time.


That being said, apparently no one knows that Bjergsen did a lot of shotcalling on NiP, was mostly him and Deficio. So they didn't lose everything shotcallingwise. Plus, Xpecial was already trying to call more and more shots on TSM last split, so I'm sure (aka I hope) it'll be fine.


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2013)

Bjeregsen had to shotcall. The carry in him is stronk.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Your Lee sin ward kick needs practice though
> Feels like its lagging or time slowed down when you try to do it.
> 
> Also Botrk Darius is so fucking rad. "Darius your build needs work" Haha asshole its working now aint it.
> ...



I used Triforce Darius back in season 2 not now. Back then Phage used to slow and was cheaper. I don't use Triforce on Darius now nor do I really play him anymore because I like to be viable late game. It was not bad back then and I saw many pros build it so I copied them. 

But then again back then Darius was stupidly op.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm the most passive Jungle Shyvana of all time, but that's because my invades on her always fail.
The one I tried in that game even did, and since I never run Flash or Ghost I can never bail.


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2013)

At least your invading in the Eve game made up for it lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2013)

My jungle pool is completely different from what it used to be, no more J4, Nasus, or Vi.
Now it's Lee Sin, Shyvana, Evelynn. Also Nocturne but I don't play him anymore, don't know why.


----------



## Darth (Nov 3, 2013)

It was a good thing I decided to ditch you guys and play ranked cause I won 5 games in a row and it felt awesome. 

Best call NA.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 3, 2013)

in my promos for s4. im nervous to play them >_>


----------



## Darth (Nov 3, 2013)

Play them like a man!

+1 Lp gains are so silly. 98 points and the lp clamp is comin on strong.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Play them like a man!
> 
> +1 Lp gains are so silly. 98 points and the lp clamp is comin on strong.



what is a man, darth-nim?

and gotta fight dem clamps. at the very least if you lose the losses are nothing too major.


----------



## Didi (Nov 3, 2013)

A MISERABLE LITTLE PILE OF SECRETS


----------



## Chad (Nov 3, 2013)

> My top/jungle/mid/support are all >>>>>> Vae's.



What about your adc?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 4, 2013)

When we ranked Mae, I had forgotten about the weekend curse.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 4, 2013)

Support Veigar is viable.


----------



## Chad (Nov 4, 2013)

I finally got motivation to play gold again.
Platinum Swain what?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

> Hello Summoner,
> 
> We did discover a bug with mystery gifting which allowed players to occasionally receive a skin worth less than 520 RP. We promised this wouldn't happen. If this bug affected you, we're refunding the cost of the mystery gift and won't remove the skin from your account.
> 
> ...



Great success 

I also disagree with Hady's statement, my top, mid and ADC are all better than his.

Only support I can play is Janna, only junglers I can play well is Aatrox and Hecarim.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

I haven't seen your Janna nor have i seen your Mid lane Hady but so far, from feats

Vae is a better mid and adc
Hady is a better support and jungler

You are both equally shit at top which is pretty fucking bad


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

What do you base my top lane off, our 1v1's where I've stated multiple times that I go all in level 2 no matter what?

YOU'VE NEVER SEEN MY TOP.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

I saw you with Renekton once and it was horror
And previous times we fought


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

When did you see my Renekton? That ONE game I went 2-8? Other than that I've always had good performances on him


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 4, 2013)

Where do you think Poppy is suited best? I've tried top, jungle, and support, not quite sure what suits her best.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

She is best in da topuranes.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Great success
> 
> I also disagree with Hady's statement, my top, mid and ADC are all better than his.
> 
> Only support I can play is Janna, only junglers I can play well is Aatrox and Hecarim.



lol dude your top lane is nowhere near mine. I'll 1v1 you ten times and wreck you every time. 

And your mid is trash wtf? Your champ pool for mid is ridiculously shallow whereas I have like 14 champions I can play mid. The ONLY role I'll give you is adc and that's because you spammed it for like 500 games. You literally suck at every other role. 

#HardFacts


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol dude your top lane is nowhere near mine. I'll 1v1 you ten times and wreck you every time.
> 
> And your mid is trash wtf? Your champ pool for mid is ridiculously shallow whereas I have like 14 champions I can play mid. The ONLY role I'll give you is adc and that's because you spammed it for like 500 games. You literally suck at every other role.
> 
> #HardFacts



You're a funny man Hady.

''YOUR CHAMPION POOL IS SHALLOW''

Zed, Ahri, Diana, Vlad, TF, Ezreal, Lux and Nidalee.

SUCH SHALLOW, MUCH LACKING.

Get off your high horse, everyone knows your top lane sucks and all you do is feed.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> You're a funny man Hady.
> 
> ''YOUR CHAMPION POOL IS SHALLOW''
> 
> ...





lol right. You've never played Ezreal mid. You have one ranked game with Ahri and you lost it gj! Your Diana doesn't have an inch on mine. Neither do your Vlad and Lux. (lol vlad mid?) I've seen your TF and you can't pick a card to save your life. Literally the only mid I've seen you play decently is Nidalee so yes, your champion pool is indeed SUCH SHALLOW, MUCH LACKING. 



Vae said:


> Everyone knows my top lane sucks and all I do is feed.



FTFY.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

I never go mid in ranked becasue someone else always wants it, I played Ahri once in ranked and I lost it, whoop de fucking doo.
I have played Ezreal mid multiple times, I just never play mid with you guys except Nidalee because I don't feel like it.

I have 4 other groups I frequently play with, I play all these champs with them.

You don't play nearly enough with me to see my champion pool.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> I never go mid in ranked becasue someone else always wants it, I played Ahri once in ranked and I lost it, whoop de fucking doo.
> I have played Ezreal mid multiple times, I just never play mid with you guys except Nidalee because I don't feel like it.
> 
> I have 4 other groups I frequently play with, I play all these champs with them.
> ...



#Skepticism

An emptier post I have not seen.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

Tournament on EUW for anyone interested.

2 tournaments, 1 is Unranked to Gold, other is any rank.

40k rp prize for both.


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2013)

Meh, it's during a lan party I'm attending.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> Meh, it's during a lan party I'm attending.



So make a team with your LAN buddies.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 4, 2013)

Having to play bot games on a new account is annoying.


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2013)

But we're also having a LoL tourney of our own there, on the same day, that's the problem.


Also my shyvana is fucking BEAST yo


Just had an ARAM, we were 4v5 from the start (Ryze bought items but then disconnected)

We were Zyra, Xerath, Shen and me on Shyv. 
Against Teeto, Annie, Ashe, Liss, Karthus


We should not have won that
Yet we did, real hard
They only took one of our turrets (and that was only after we killed their first nexus turret and then died when they respawned)

And we stomped teamfights real hard, I was constantly zoning at least 2 people and shredding them like mad, Shyvana is so fucking strong ever since her skills got reworked slightly

Even got a triple in the last teamfight
Had Sunfire, Mercs, BotRK, SV and a zeal

Hell yeah that felt good


----------



## Nim (Nov 4, 2013)

University life is hard ;_; time for some stress relief and league!


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Great success
> 
> I also disagree with Hady's statement, my top, mid and ADC are all better than his.
> 
> Only support I can play is Janna, only junglers I can play well is Aatrox and Hecarim.



really?

so i get my rp back?

that's cool! gonna buy myself something nice.


----------



## αce (Nov 4, 2013)

vlad mid>vlad top


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

So I now have 3 Vlad skins. Nosferatu, Marquis, and Blood Lord. 

I'm probably never going to use Marquis or Nosferatu lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

Random guy I've played like 3 games with and met in a normal queue that I decided to DODGE got me a mystery gift today.

Headhunter Rengar.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

well whoop-di-do for you


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

Fuck you too Chausie,


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

Too bad it's a shitty skin. 

**


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Darth


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Thanks Darth



No idea what you're thanking me for but np.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

Bjergsen has 63k viewers god damn


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

when does the season end? got 5 days before i'm demoted, wondering if i have to play again or can leave it



Vae said:


> Fuck you too Chausie,



ouch!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 4, 2013)

what do u guys think about HSGG saying that the Challenger scene in NA has no talent?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

It ends on 11th November

Also 4n you are kind of so very late


----------



## Guiness (Nov 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> It ends on 11th November
> 
> Also 4n you are kind of so very late



nah im not. no one discussed it in this thread and i saw the tweet right after HSGG said it but considering what Doublelift said in his Grilled interview and the fact that it rubbed people the wrong way (HSGG's comment) i thought it'd be interesting to hear your opinions on it.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

Aaaand i get an AFK since level 1 in ranked and perma 200 ping
Wonderful


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2013)

Russians so cold. Let Voidle go because he has no international experience.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Russians so cold. Let Voidle go because he has no international experience.



well that's silly, considering they let him go after he got some international experience.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 4, 2013)

what can I accomplish in 7 days.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 4, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yqgoEAzDns[/youtube]
How I feel when there are wards.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Aaaand i get an AFK since level 1 in ranked and perma 200 ping
> Wonderful



WELCOME TO ELO HELL


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

Our J4 was spamming the enemy to surrender so he could get Diamond


----------



## Maerala (Nov 4, 2013)

Concept too similar to Nightraven though. 

I think it was IronStylus who said she was one of the most difficult champions to make skins for 'cause there's not a lot to work with.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

holy shit bjergsen got like a billion subscribers on twitch from streaming for one day. 

damn.. the tsm effect strikes again!


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2013)

That fanart request by Riot Penguin for Samurai Jax. Fund it.


----------



## αce (Nov 4, 2013)

NA challenger scene has talent
They just don't take it as seriously as the KR server does

The entire SKT T1 squad are products of solo q


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

WHICH SKT T1 SQUAD DO YOU MEAN? 1 OR 2?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Concept too similar to Nightraven though.
> 
> I think it was IronStylus who said she was one of the most difficult champions to make skins for 'cause there's not a lot to work with.



how is she difficult to work with! she has some awesome skins at the moment, so clearly they have some things to work with her, and that vampire one would look lovely!



Darth said:


> holy shit bjergsen got like a billion subscribers on twitch from streaming for one day.
> 
> damn.. the tsm effect strikes again!



why do na players like tsm so much?

i mean, reddit recently has had loads of highlights from his stream.

he's always been this good of a player, why does joining the team of a guy who seems like a complete twat suddenly merit loads more attention?


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

Because TSM is awesome.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> how is she difficult to work with! she has some awesome skins at the moment, so clearly they have some things to work with her, and that vampire one would look lovely!



I'm sure they could do _something_ that stands out, but the excuse is that she's basically just a woman hacking at people with a sword with minimal special effects, so her skins end up being just her in different costumes.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 4, 2013)

Have any of you seen "hukka87"'s stream on Twitch? He has to be one of the most toxic players I have ever watched.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'm sure they could do _something_ that stands out, but the excuse is that she's basically just a woman hacking at people with a sword with minimal special effects, so her skins end up being just her in different costumes.



well we viewed zyra as just a woman who makes plants grow, but they did something really interesting with her halloween skin

i mean, how many skins are actually different, and not just the champion in a costume?

fioras headmistress skin was a good idea and looks awesome


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

well it is a good excuse cause she is just a woman with a rapier. headmistress was rly as far as you could go with that. 

anyway she has 3 skins and she's not a popular champion so it's not like she's priority or anything. I don't see why she needs more when there are several other champions that are more in need.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

like teemo and annie


----------



## Maerala (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't disagree, it's been over three years since Eve's last skin and she's not getting another until they finish her VU.


----------



## αce (Nov 4, 2013)

> WHICH SKT T1 SQUAD DO YOU MEAN? 1 OR 2?



well, easyhoon and beelzehan aren't necessarily solo q since they've been around for a while
but most of fakers team is from solo q

and they are banking a lot on this marin guy


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> like teemo and annie



We need about 4 more Annie skins.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

3 rankeds in a row, in each one i've gotten an AFKer
Yep


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

what is it about arams that makes people think they can 1v5


----------



## Maerala (Nov 4, 2013)

The Tryndamere Syndrome in Summoner's Rift.


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58VQ7_Hugbg[/youtube]

endlesstears.jpg


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why do na players like tsm so much?
> 
> i mean, reddit recently has had loads of highlights from his stream.
> 
> he's always been this good of a player, why does joining the team of a guy who seems like a complete twat suddenly merit loads more attention?



I think it's more that a lot of NA players just watch NA LCS and not the EU one

So now that he's involved with NA they suddenly notice him


Plus TSM has a truckload of fans because
a) their history (s1 rivalry with CLG so gud)
b) their season 2 NA dominance
3) Only team in existence to have attended all 3 world championships

And a ton more because of individual players (mostly Dyrus and OddOne)


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

Well

4h game in a row and an afk in each one of them.
Just god fucking damn it.

EDIT : Gotta mention they were all ranked too


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what is it about arams that makes people think they can 1v5



'cause yolo 

no seriously I feel your pain.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 4, 2013)

WTB> Warwick build.

Gotta use this Hyena skin at some point.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Where do you think Poppy is suited best? I've tried top, jungle, and support, not quite sure what suits her best.


In theory you get the best gpm in top lane.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> In theory you get the best gpm in top lane.



I disagree. Mid lane has a lot higher gold potential. You have access to farm wraiths and wolves and most mid champions have much better wave clear.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> I disagree. Mid lane has a lot higher gold potential. You have access to farm wraiths and wolves and most mid champions have much better wave clear.


Reading comprehension,

of the options Predacon provided. 

edit: poppy mid is ill suited to boot.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

fuck those options. poppy mid has the highest gpm potential get with the program nub.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2013)

I have no response to that.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2013)

poppy = best zed counterpick no lie


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

Poppy is very good vs. burst and squishy targets.

Vs. Tanky, Dots and High Sustain (FUCK YOU SWAIN) she sucks.


But yes, she is very good vs. Zed. Zed's Ult does 0 damage to her


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58VQ7_Hugbg[/youtube]
> 
> endlesstears.jpg



A lot of that wasn't even sad moments..


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 4, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikjEtt9ytTQ[/youtube]

exactly the kind of dog I had

they are so fluffingly adorable, lord I can't stand it.

~


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 4, 2013)

did I cause an awkward silence?


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2013)

cute dogs ^ ;3
[youtube]r7P0vp8utV4[/youtube]


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you want help on how to play this game, feel free to add Vaeny on EUW and I'll teach you a few things.


I shall, thank you!


Chausie said:


> just go for it, it's fun!
> 
> most the time
> 
> what server?


I have no idea what sever, I've been busy with work and haven't given this my full attention yet.


Phanalax said:


> Let me tell you; if you've never played a moba before (dota, hon, etc), it is a difficult learning curve but it's possible. Fortunately LoL is much more friendly to newer players than other mobas (coughdota2cough). Also it is good you have irl friends that play it so they can teach you.
> 
> Have fun , and do you play in NA or EU servers?


Yeah are diehard fans, they are always talking about it like they're level 99 or something. I have no idea what server yet, I presume EU.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

BurningVegeta said:


> I shall, thank you!
> I have no idea what sever, I've been busy with work and haven't given this my full attention yet.
> Yeah are diehard fans, they are always talking about it like they're level 99 or something. I have no idea what server yet, I presume EU.



well, when you do join, add chausie! i'm usually up for a game, unless busy

it's a fun game, just best to play with people you know, i find. a lot more entertaining then!


----------



## Chad (Nov 4, 2013)

True story, solo queue is boring as fuck.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 4, 2013)

8 arams away from 1k arams played


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2013)

The dude played hours and he had just gotten there. He was tired as fuck.




Also, need better internet connection. I lag in late and I always get support which sucks because I pick Thresh and all I do is win win no matter what.


----------



## Chad (Nov 4, 2013)

Dat LeBlanc burst is insane. How any stacks did that Soulstealer have


----------



## αce (Nov 4, 2013)

> The dude played hours and he had just gotten there. He was tired as fuck.



All pro's play like 12 hours a day
And I'm farily sure he was in the TSM house longer than the 2 days ago it was announced.


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2013)

I think he said in the ama he just got there. And that was his last game of the day. Like I am fairly sure those were the same clothes he wore yesterday.


----------



## αce (Nov 4, 2013)

got
dumpstered


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2013)

You miss the rest of the day when he dumpstered everyone.


----------



## αce (Nov 4, 2013)

honestly it's just me throwing shit at this huge bjersgen circle jerk
yeah, he's good

but he's not some faker that's going to dumpster everyone in the lcs


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2013)

I consider him faker lite.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 4, 2013)

bjergesen is pretty damn good.

but lets not pretend we didn't already know that. a huge part of the hype all of a sudden is that he is one EU's best mid laners and he suddenly joined one of NA's most prestigious and top teams.

its pretty much the same thing what happened with Edward and Curse.


----------



## αce (Nov 4, 2013)

> I consider him faker lite.



aka not faker
and not going to dumpster the lcs




> bjergesen is pretty damn good.
> 
> but lets not pretend we didn't already know that. a huge part of the  hype all of a sudden is that he is one EU's best mid laners and he  suddenly joined one of NA's most prestigious and top teams.
> 
> its pretty much the same thing what happened with Edward and Curse.



the hype is because he's good but mostly from loud tsm fans who are ignorant to how crucial reginald was to tsm's success


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2013)

Not really. It was hype at first but the more you thought about it the more you'd realize how a support can't change Curse the way they were. Voyboy was definitely no longer best top laner, Saint is still the saint that misses many smites and very questionable calls who was then caught to be shown that he can't accept criticism, Jacky is literally who in midlane, and cop is arguably worst pro adc.

Bjeregsen at least is in one of the top 3 teams. Dyrus is more reliable than voyboy but i think he needs work. Oddone is a decent jungler, xpecial is arguably best supp NA, and wildturtle is 2nd to doublelift. Bjeregsen brings way more skill than regi and some shotcalling skills(hey, he carried the shit out of NIP and CW)

EDIT: He may not be able to dumpster but he can probably win his lane 80 percent of the time.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 5, 2013)

Getting and giving the most random mystery gift skins ever haha.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

while im a fan of doubelift

i have to think about who has helped their team win more games and overall brought more success to the team

widlturtle has been able to do so. not doubting doublelift's mechanics but i consider wildturtle the overall better player.

let the hate begin.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

>tfw Nigri will never be your waifu.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

> while im a fan of doubelift
> 
> i have to think about who has helped their team win more games and overall brought more success to the team
> 
> widlturtle has been able to do so. not doubting doublelift's mechanics but i consider wildturtle the overall better player.



this is so over simplified i almost caught cancer
ignore the 4 other players on the team pls


doublelift, mancloud, xpecial and meteos are the best players in north america
although meteos is overrated as fuck he's still pretty good
although when he doesn't give hai a blue buff versus peke i sometimes question it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2013)

Kyle, I don't mean to be rude.
But your post makes no sense dude.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

if anything tsm fans should be happy that xpecial got a buff
but then you realize that madlife also got a buff


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

They just have to kill a God irl.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

αce said:


> this is so over simplified i almost caught cancer
> ignore the 4 other players on the team pls
> 
> 
> ...





WAD said:


> Kyle, I don't mean to be rude.
> But your post makes no sense dude.



when doublelift helps CLG actually win something, I'll think otherwise. He is by no means their worse player and is actually their best player but CLG hasn't really won anything of monumental value like TSM has. 

Widlturtle helped TSM secure 1st place Spring Split.

He helped TSM get 3rd and reached worlds. Him and Xpecial botlane also did pretty well even against SKT's and OMG's botlane. They didn't absolutely fail like how some may have thought.

I've watched the games and have seen the results.

Why is what I'm saying a bad thing? 

I don't disagree with your list of top players in NA but CLG has been pretty lackluster in the results department. TSM however has not. And Wildturtle has 4 accounts in Challenger. 4 and has kept them there and when even players like Meteos has dropped out and struggled to get back in(he got back in but it took a minute) Neither Mancloud and Xpecial are even in there.

I don't see why any of you are doubting WildTurtle's skills as a player. :s


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 5, 2013)

My wallet T_T


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

because you're giving wild turtle credit for the teams success while ignoring the fact that it's a team game
wildturtle didn't give them number one. he simply contributed to their success while having a better supporting cast.

you can't look at one player and his teams result and conclude that he's worse than someone else
that's like saying that lebron james must have been worse than bruce bowen during the 2007 finals because bowen helped them win the title

while ignoring the fact that one player can't win a game alone 

how you managed to take that and quantify the exact amount that wildturtle managed to contribute and then conclude that he is better than doublelift is beyond my comprehension


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Hohohohoho k pop ahri


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

i dnt play ahri rly and i like her foxfire skin more.

but its a nice looking skin tho no doubt.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

αce said:


> because you're giving wild turtle credit for the teams success while ignoring the fact that it's a team game
> wildturtle didn't give them number one. he simply contributed to their success while having a better supporting cast.
> 
> you can't look at one player and his teams result and conclude that he's worse than someone else
> ...



no of course not. you are very correct. and im not saying wildturtle takes all the credit for TSM's success. If its one thing I've given TSM is that all the players contribute to their team.

I'm only saying that Widlturtle has done more for TSM than Doublelift has for CLG this past year.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 5, 2013)

I think this is one of the few skins where the in game model is better than the splash art.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

More Korean fap material for jiyeon.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

> Widlturtle helped TSM secure 1st place Spring Split.



reginald helped tsm secure 1st place spring split



> He helped TSM get 3rd and reached worlds. Him and Xpecial botlane also  did pretty well even against SKT's and OMG's botlane. They didn't  absolutely fail like how some may have thought.



he helped tsm get 3rd and reach worlds. he even held his own against faker and didn't get dumpstered even though most people thought he would in an ahri vs gragas match up





therefore, reginald>mancloud since vulcun hasn't won anything










you see where im going with this?


meh
argument over
this made no sense


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

so it has finally happened
a shitty kpop skin
how anyone with any dignity can listen to kpop is beyond me


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

αce said:


> reginald helped tsm secure 1st place spring split
> 
> he helped tsm get 3rd and reach worlds. he even held his own against faker and didn't get dumpstered even though most people thought he would in an ahri vs gragas match up
> 
> ...



but its a *team game* as you just said. why would you use my same train of thought if you disagreed with it initially? (singling out a player instead of recognizing the team)

if i may ask, what makes doublelift a better player than WildTurtle? I'm not arguing ADC alone, but in the overall sense of things. What does he bring to the team that WidlTurtle doesn't bring to his? If you can answer this honestly, then you'd might be able to see my point.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

> but its a *team game* as you just said. why would you use my same  train of thought if you disagreed with it initially? (singling out a  player instead of recognizing the team)







> if i may ask, what makes doublelift a better player than WildTurtle? I'm  not arguing ADC alone, but in the overall sense of things. What does he  bring to the team that WidlTurtle doesn't bring to his? If you can  answer this honestly, then you'd might be able to see my point.




Think about why Uzi is superior to Wildturtle and that's pretty much the reason you're going to get for Doublelift. DL and Uzi are so central to their teams success that if they fail or fall behind in any way the team is almost guaranteed to lose.

ADC's in general don't bring much utility to a team aside from sneaky, so yeah, you can only compare them in terms of ADC since that's the only thing they bring to the team.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

αce said:


>









> Think about why Uzi is superior to Wildturtle and that's pretty much the reason you're going to get for Doublelift. DL and Uzi are so central to their teams success that if they fail or fall behind in any way the team is almost guaranteed to lose.
> 
> ADC's in general don't bring much utility to a team aside from sneaky, so yeah, you can only compare them in terms of ADC since that's the only thing they bring to the team.



I see your point and agree but decision making is something all players have. I see Doubelift farming lanes all the time while his team helplessly tries to stall going constantly for a late game teamfight, which quite frankly has not worked out for them for the majority of the year. Also in some games he has been caught out in some of dumbest positions (he himself admits to this) He may have the highest farm almost every single game but if he does nothing with it then what? WildTurtle has done some pretty stupid random shit too, but nothing to major where it can lose his team the game.  

Also, Uzi doesn't afk farm lanes every game. He is usually with his team pushing (cuz u know, chinese meta op) 

If Doublelift has to rely on his team to stall for him or at least make sure he gets fed, then are we to blame the team for failing to do so when they themselves having to rely on Doublelift to win? I ask that question because that seems like what you are saying but I'm not too sure. :s


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2013)

NA solo queue is such garbage, I think it's like a 60% chance if my team has the early advantage we're going to lose.
It's just full of trolls who start messing around when they're ahead and throw the game for no reason like they're drunk on booze.
Meanwhile on EU-W, the game is actually worse when it's serious but at least there is somewhat consistent play.
But then remains the fact that it is so toxic that Captain Planet would give up trying to come in and save the day.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 5, 2013)

Dat Ahri skin, do want.

People have been asking for girls generation Ahri for a long time.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not even into K anything myself but that skin is nice. Depending on its price, I might get it.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

> But then remains the fact that it is so toxic that Captain Planet would give up trying to come in and save the day.



holy fuck i just spit water all over my desk


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I'm not even into K anything myself but that skin is nice. Depending on its price, I might get it.



You'll be lucky if it's not legendary (1850), given the new voiceovers, effects, movements, etc.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

then again i sold my soul to the devil a long time ago so im probably going to buy it


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

I wonder how wet Jiyeon is right now.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

loooooool ace



Maerala said:


> I wonder how wet Jiyeon is right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, done with NA this season. Lee jungle lost to Heimer jungle. Of course, didn't help he d/c'd at one point in time.
I won my lane as Gragas vs. Leblanc, but what can I do when every other lane loses, solo queue in Plat 1 is sublime.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]nQjLrN3DhYs[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> Okay, done with NA this season. Lee jungle lost to Heimer jungle. Of course, didn't help he d/c'd at one point in time.
> I won my lane as Gragas vs. Leblanc, but what can I do when every other lane loses, solo queue in Plat 1 is sublime.


You cant win them all.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

lost my promos twice in a row.

1 promo:
my decision making was terirble that game. didnt do badly but not good etiehr.
2nd promo: team feeds to hell.

2nd promo series:
1st game -team feeds to hell.
2nd game - team does better but make stupid choices and does not want to push. when they want to fight, its fckign 3v5. and they let the side lanes be pushed so much like, fcking push the waves back and push for a tower as team. if they want to fight, we can counterengage becaus eim amumu. no. everyone wants to be a solo que hero like fcking shit.

man, its like damn, so easy to read yet why no one else sees it this way. the games aren't hard. just don't feed and play for objectives. kills do not matter. fcking retards.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2013)

Rage is beyond 4n's control


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2013)

I honestly feel like if you're not afraid to call all the shots that Ashe is the best AD carry for solo queue.
So long as you have a decent team built around her, of which the amount of champions available is more than a few.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 5, 2013)

4N said:


> lost my promos twice in a row.
> 
> 1 promo:
> my decision making was terirble that game. didnt do badly but not good etiehr.
> ...



Welcome to Silver, a new world of hell.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> 8 arams away from 1k arams played


Imagine if those were 1K ranked games played. 

Quit wasting your time playing arams imo. They're not even that fun and you don't exactly improve by playing them. If anything, you just get worse.


Maerala said:


> You'll be lucky if it's not legendary (1850), given the new voiceovers, effects, movements, etc.


There are no new voiceovers. Aside from the model change, the effects are no different and no better than FireFox Ahri. And I don't think a new recall/new dance justify a legendary or even a 1350 price tag. Even Dynasty Ahri had a unique dance. 

This skin will most likely be 975. But I can see why you wouldn't appreciate a new Ahri skin, especially one like this. 

I personally think it's fucking awesome. Instabuy for me. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> Welcome to Silver, a new world of hell.



It honestly never ends.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Tabe & Wh1t3zz retired (good cause Wh1t3zz was bad) and Uzi moved to mid lane cause he refused to work with another support lol. 

Fish and PandaB from Royal Club's B team moved to the main team and is now their new bot lane. 

Somehow, although this news is probably really impactful for the Chinese scene, I just don't give a shit. 

Meanwhile in NA... 

TSMTSMTSMTSM


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG ORIANNA IS FREE YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]WKNZzyhquus[/youtube]


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 5, 2013)

That jungle camp placement is what.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

[youtube]LO40zRR5hyM[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah it's pretty weird. still only on pbe though so it's still open to change.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 5, 2013)

Who let the dogs out


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

αce said:


> so it has finally happened
> a shitty kpop skin
> how anyone with any dignity can listen to kpop is beyond me



Maybe because people have different tastes in music?

Why do you have such a hard time understanding that not everyone has the same tastes?
''Hurr durr I don't like KPop so anyone who likes it must not have any dignity''

Shut the fuck up Ace, you're retarded.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Imagine if those were 1K ranked games played.
> 
> Quit wasting your time playing arams imo. They're not even that fun and you don't exactly improve by playing them. If anything, you just get worse.




id be one of those forever silver 5 players with hundreds of ranked games played

i generally dislike playing summoners rift by myself, and i enjoy arams, so


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Well this explains why you're still Silver 5, 1k ARAM games?

God fucking damn, that's a lot of time, you could have reached High gold/low plat with that time if you took your time to try and improve


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

my last ranked game of the season had a sivir with full cdr runes, utility masteries, who started mana crystal. literally just AA'd the minions, not even trying to last hit.

says it's my fault she's doing badly.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well this explains why you're still Silver 5, 1k ARAM games?
> 
> God fucking damn, that's a lot of time, you could have reached High gold/low plat with that time if you took your time to try and improve



i don't like playing normals by myself, i say this loads


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

And that's why you'll never be good at the game.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae keepin it real.


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeay, finally broke my ranked losing streak

Won pretty convincingly as well, 4-1-14 on my precious Vi jungle
And had wukong ult + sona ult which wrecked the enemy team

And our wukong understood how to split push and the rest of our team how to properly play with that

Plus everybody was nice

I wish all my teams were like this :3


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Still not better than my Vi.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

> Shut the fuck up Ace, you're retarded.



as i hear everyday
still obsessed with me it seems

can't blame you
im fabulous


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

oh and
kpop is still shit


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

αce said:


> oh and
> kpop is still shit



tbh some kpop is better than a lot of rap. 

and it will always be a superior genre to Country Music *shudder*


----------



## Morglay (Nov 5, 2013)

Whats a kpop?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

it's fucking bonfire night but this country doesn't celebrate it  i wanna go burn effigies


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

> tbh some kpop is better than a lot of rap.



which i wouldn't know of since the amount of rap artists i listen to can fit on one hand
i wouldn't doubt it though
rap is pretty shitty now



> Whats a kpop?



plastic surgery


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

_We burn the effigy of the Wickerman as a symbol of our struggle against those who would oppose us!_


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

KPop artists don't come off as attractive to me, but I don't mind the genre of music.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

SNSD are some of the most beautiful creatures on earth.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I liked this design better.



But I still want the new one.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 5, 2013)

I know you all enjoyed bubble pop, don't lie.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

i like how she's shaking her bum as though it's not completely flat


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

That's flat wat?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 5, 2013)

Ranked today Mae?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't get home until 9.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> That's flat wat?



Looks pretty fucking flat to me.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

i bet you miss duo'ing with me Adrian. 

It's okay bebe. You'll find someone else.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Just did.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Don't get home until 9.



Gotcha, guess we'll just group play tonight then.

6 days remain.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> That's flat wat?



yes, it even looks flat when she does the move to try make it look bigger!


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> yes, it even looks flat when she does the move to try make it look bigger!



I don't usually scrutinize women's asses but imo dat ass isn't flat to me.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

i like a good arse


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not rly an ass guy. 

More of a face guy. If you have a cute face, imo you're attractive. ugly face but nice ass? meh, not interested.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 5, 2013)

I just watched my bro get cheesed against some Rango jungle with a flask+pot start. My brother is pretty noob when it comes to the jungle, but damn was it funny. He starts red as Vi with I guess a "worst leash NA" from bot as he put. So on his way to blue he is healing up with pots and right before he gets to the blue bush he literally gets one shotted from Rango. From then on Rango pretty much marked the blue side jungle his territory cause every time he entered it, he either died or forced back to B, then come back to die anyways.

I got to learn Rengar, cause damn he looks fun.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

People give you weird looks for being a face guy.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> People give you weird looks for being a face guy.



if you're gonna date it, you're gonna be looking at it all the time so it might as well look good right?

aside from that, my taste in women is pretty broad. As long as you don't look like a dyke and you at least take steps to improve your physical appearance I won't think you're ugly. It amazes me sometimes how high some people's standards are. I personally don't think my standards are low, but some people are just so damn picky.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> That's flat wat?



That is indeed a flat booty patootie.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

so aggressive vae


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

We don't care about Vae's tsundere antics towards you.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That is indeed a flat booty patootie.



ye. i mean, she's not ugly or anything, and i appreciate the effort of her shaking it


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so aggressive vae



aww he's so kawaii


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

B-BUT I DON'T WANT TO PLAY WITH YOU! BAKA!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2013)

This game is really starting to warp me again and I don't have drugs to comfort me like in the past.
I'm gonna have to start trolling or giving no fucks or else my mind and soul isn't going to last.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Just play with us on EUW and troll all day WAD.


----------



## Xrdv (Nov 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well, when you do join, add chausie! i'm usually up for a game, unless busy
> 
> it's a fun game, just best to play with people you know, i find. a lot more entertaining then!



Idd. Even simply duo laning with a friend makes the game 10x better


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]nQjLrN3DhYs[/youtube]



LOL, I really need that laugh


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae is either far right or left.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'm not rly an ass guy.
> 
> More of a face guy. If you have a cute face, imo you're attractive. ugly face but nice ass? meh, not interested.


So you like the classical notion of beauty?

Like 

a SYMMETRICAL FACE!?

ME TOO!


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Preda, those games last night,

we had like a donger in 6 of the 7

lost all of them. 

I should have been drunk or something, because it's all a blur.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh god in a slump, went from 95lp to 8lp. Just threw a game where we had a 10-0 lead at like 10minutes due to a nice invade. But somehow after 20mins we lose every team fight. waddafuq. Might as well break even and get to 0lp


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Just finding out that the guy that played Bilbo Baggins is John Watson on _Sherlock_.

I'm a bad person.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

duuuuude

really?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

I know, I know, I'm terrible. Mayhap I was too busy ogling Benedict Cumberbatch to notice.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been meaning to say Adrian that the guy in your sig looks like the younger version of the guy who played Smeagul.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, yes, that creature looks like this man.



Mhm, the resemblance is uncanny.

Os pls


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I know, I know, I'm terrible. Mayhap I was too busy ogling Benedict Cumberbatch to notice.



well, he is pretty


(omgomgomgomg new sherlock soon!)


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Who is that guy anyway, Adrian?


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Yes, yes, that creature looks like this man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the sig he looks like a pale druggie


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

from bilbo to watson
from the necromancer/smaug to sherlock

gg


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

@ Vae it's the guy who did twilight and Sokka from the live action ATLA


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Who is that guy anyway, Adrian?



Some nobody who can't act. He was Sokka in _The Last Airbender_ (which still haunts my nightmares) and Jasper in _Twilight_. But you can't put a price on dat face. 



αce said:


> from bilbo to watson
> from the necromancer/smaug to sherlock
> 
> gg



Weren't they in _Sherlock _first? And darn you to heck for getting me all caught up in a new series.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

αce said:


> from bilbo to watson
> from the necromancer/smaug to sherlock
> 
> gg



you mean the other way around, surely


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

So basically, he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Also, From Sherlock to Khan to Smaug/The Necromancer

NOT A BAD LIST OF ROLES.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> @ Vae it's the guy who did twilight and Sokka from the live action ATLA



wtfffff ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. 

And Andy Serkis is amazing Adrian you are a shallow shallow man.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 5, 2013)

Will fucking buy.

Ahri wearing SNSD's Genie outfit.

Will jerk off too as well.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> So basically, he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Just the way I like 'em.



Darth said:


> wtffff ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> And Andy Serkis is amazing Adrian you are a shallow shallow man.



Can't unsee Gollum, sorry.



Jiyeon said:


> Will fucking buy.
> 
> Ahri wearing SNSD's Genie outfit.
> 
> Will jerk off too as well.



pls, you can't even afford her Midnight skin.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

that chick in your sig has a huge rack adrian. 

who is she. and where can i find her nudes.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Her name is Beebs, but you might stumble upon some Justin Bieber no0ds instead if you go digging there.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh and apparently Tom Hardy will play Sam Fisher in an upcoming eventual Splinter Cell movie.

That will be awesoooome.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

he was also that guy in tinker tailor soldier spy, which was a good film

benedict cumberbatch, that is, not whoever vae is on about


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Tom Hardy was also in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.

And ''whoever I'm on about'' is an actor on the same level as Benedict.

Tom Hardy has had multiple great roles in Inception, Warrior, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, The Dark Knight Rises, Lawless and he was even in Star Trek: Nemesis in 2002.

Very accomplished and great actor.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

Chausie you shit stain. Tom Hardy is not "whoever"

[youtube]F157geaXp_w[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Damn Chausie..

Damn...


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2013)

FOR                      YOU


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

>inb4 "I never saw the Dark Knight series"


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Is that Mr. T in the thumbnail? Can't watch during class.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Chausie you shit stain. Tom Hardy is not "whoever"
> 
> [youtube]F157geaXp_w[/youtube]



She hasn't seen the Batman movies, LotR or Harry Potter.

Also pretty sure she hasn't seen Star Wars.

Don't expect much from her.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

>Is that Mr. T.


HOLY FUCK THIS THREAD.




> She hasn't seen the Batman movies, LotR or Harry Potter.
> 
> Also pretty sure she hasn't seen Star Wars.
> 
> Don't expect much from her.


 I'm guessing then she hasn't seen a movie theater.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

i don't really watch films, and don't really remember actors names when i do

i remember benedict cumberbatch cause he looks amazing and has  memorable name


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Is that Mr. T in the thumbnail? Can't watch during class.



         

Negged.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >inb4 "I never saw the Dark Knight series"



i haven't, no


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

i'm not really all that good at popular culture


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

I told Chausie what movies she has to watch.

Everyone calm down now, keep hating on Adrian though.


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2013)

TDK>BB>TDKR

DISCUSS


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i'm not really all that good at popular culture


Are you from the era BC?


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

> TDK>BB>TDKR
> 
> DISCUSS



Bane is enough to put tdkr second.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Just the way I like 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll find some way to buy that skin though.

It's SNSD, how can I not?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Are you from the era BC?



very funny!

my mother never really watched films, so i never grew up watching them(if that makes sense?), apart from like the lion king. and the thought of sitting in a large dark room surrounded by noisy, smelly strangers just didn't seem appealing enough for me to go to the cinema often

and tbh it's only been the last few years that i've started watching tv shows more, and only cause they're easily accessible on the internet.

anyway, ye, vae has been kind enough to help me add to my list of things to see. i can add more to it if anyone has suggestions. i only tick things off though when i have literally nothing else to do and enough time to see one, so i will work through it very slowly.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> TDK>BB>TDKR
> 
> DISCUSS



Agreed.

TDKR was underwhelming in the end, Bane wasn't the actual ''final villain'' instead it was some fucked up version of Talia al Ghul(Batman's love interest on multiple occasions, might I add, and she never stops loving him) who is apparently in love with Bane.

Bane was also not using any sort of Venom, which is what his main ''power'' comes from in the comics except for the fact that he's a tactical mastermind rivaled only by people on Batman's level.

The one thing the movie did get right was him actually breaking the Batman's back, since Bane is the only villain who ever managed to break the Bat.

EDIT: I have high hopes for the new Superman movies though, the Man of Steel was, in my opinion, a better starting movie than Batman Begins was.

Batman Begins was great, and I liked that the movie actually had Ra's al Ghul as a villain because no other live action Batman film had done that.
The trilogy did miss out on quite a few very iconic Batman villains unnfortunately.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Bane is enough to put tdkr second.



Liam Neeson > Bane


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

And joker's skin was supposed to be white from acid. But who cares?


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Bought aa skin....and some how got MORE RP

WtF


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

aatrox skin?


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> very funny!
> 
> my mother never really watched films, so i never grew up watching them(if that makes sense?), apart from like the lion king. and the thought of sitting in a large dark room surrounded by noisy, *smelly s*trangers just didn't seem appealing enough for me to go to the cinema often
> 
> ...




lol smelly,

so many good movies to see...
you've been missing out ~


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Bane is enough to put tdkr second.



TDKR and BB are very close


I think TDKR is better in overall plot and characters (especially villains, Bane is GOAT)
but BB has better atmosphere and character development


But TDKR is slightly worse than BB just because of all it's plotholes, imo


But they're very close


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> aatrox skin?


SPOOKY NOC

I basically lost no rp....


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2013)

it's just a bug. it'll correct itself shortly. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

gifted WAD spooky noc

~_~ 

jinx'd


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Agreed.
> 
> TDKR was underwhelming in the end, Bane wasn't the actual ''final villain'' instead it was some fucked up version of Talia al Ghul(Batman's love interest on multiple occasions, might I add, and she never stops loving him) who is apparently in love with Bane.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was disappointed by no Venom, but I really liked they adapted a lot from Knightfall, including the famous breaking of the Bat. 

I also liked how they included Robin
Not as some silly sidekick in a ridiculous BOY WONDER costume which would have never worked in Nolan Batman, but still a great help to Batman a lot of the film, and in the end becoming the new Batman, just like Dick Grayson did (for a while)


I wanted Riddler tho, Riddler is GOAT villain. but oh well, can't have all villains I guess


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

I wanted Penguin.

I always liked Penguin for some reason, don't know why.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

Feels so weird that I have a friend who I knew since pre-k and now I see him smoking and becoming an aspiring rapper.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Feels so weird that I have a friend who I knew since pre-k and now I see him smoking and becoming an aspiring rapper.



Lol. **


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> I wanted Penguin.
> 
> I always liked Penguin for some reason, don't know why.



out of the old batman movies, the one with Penguin was my favorite. Had a much darker feel than the other two that even as a young boy growing I could appreciate. <3


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

This has been a good Halloween


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> I wanted Penguin.
> 
> I always liked Penguin for some reason, don't know why.


You both are trolls and like fish.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

But I'm allergic to fish.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

I was in class and I couldn't play the video! What else am I supposed to make of a beefy black man with a mohawk?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

ignore them two adrian, it's just a twat and his sidekick


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

adrian your sig is creepy as hell


----------



## Shozan (Nov 5, 2013)

twat is so british


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ignore them two adrian, it's just a twat and his sidekick



Chausie always knows.



4N said:


> adrian your sig is creepy as hell



Drop the straight act, you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2013)

im as str8 as they cum bb


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

4N said:


> im as str8 as they *cum* bb





pls


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I was in class and I couldn't play the video! What else am I supposed to make of a beefy black man with a mohawk?



What the fuck, I didn't tell Hady to do shit 

Also the thumbnail doesn't resemble Mr. T in any way.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

AW MAN I DERANKED ALL THE WAY TO CHALLENGER V


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

4N said:


> im as str8 as they cum bb


HEY BIG POPPY 

GIVE HIM THE SPUNK


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I was in class and I couldn't play the video! What else am I supposed to make of a beefy black man with a mohawk?


HOLY SHIT!!!! HE'S NOT BLACK AND HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A FUCKIN MOHAWK!!!!! MOST IMPORTANTLY HE'S NOT EVEN CLOSE TO BLACK!!!!!


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## SinRaven (Nov 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> This has been a good Halloween



Where are my gifts. It was even my birthday. 

Nobody cares.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 5, 2013)

But nobody actually knows you.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! HE'S NOT BLACK AND HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A FUCKIN MOHAWK!!!!! MOST IMPORTANTLY HE'S NOT EVEN CLOSE TO BLACK!!!!!



so angry



Space said:


> Where are my gifts. It was even my birthday.
> 
> Nobody cares.



no worries dude, no one cares about me either


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh I thought that was RemChu for a second.

It's also his birthday.



Original Sin said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! HE'S NOT BLACK AND HE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A FUCKIN MOHAWK!!!!! MOST IMPORTANTLY HE'S NOT EVEN CLOSE TO BLACK!!!!!



Well I think it's all very strange.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2013)

Dat popstar ahri is just stupid...


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2013)

had to neg you for that mr. t comment
hope you understand


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2013)

shit is gonna be archived.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 5, 2013)

I just realized...this game is 100 times more funner when you're trolling.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Oh I thought that was RemChu for a second.
> 
> It's also his birthday.
> 
> ...


I never beg.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 6, 2013)

Idk what is all the fuss about Riven
Nasus Jax Aatrox and Trynd are way more retarded


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Idk what is all the fuss about Riven
> Nasus Jax Aatrox and Trynd are way more retarded



Cause.

Fuck rivens


----------



## Guiness (Nov 6, 2013)

universe hates me right now

in a game we were losing at first but were a comeback my computer acts out and i begin to lag thus removing me from the game as i was sorely needed

and now the game is probably over 

can't even be mad but moreso exasperated at this unfortunate turn of events.

and it had to be in my promos as well. sigh. could have won that one and be promoted. fck my life.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 6, 2013)

4N said:


> universe hates me right now
> 
> in a game we were losing at first but were a comeback my computer acts out and i begin to lag thus removing me from the game as i was sorely needed
> 
> ...


Enjoy their reports


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 6, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Fuck riven



Fuck Renekton!


----------



## Chad (Nov 6, 2013)

Riven is baws.


----------



## αce (Nov 6, 2013)

10/10 naruto chapter


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2013)

Fuck Tom Hardy's other movies. Watch "The Rock n Rolla." Shit is legit.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2013)

αce said:


> 10/10 naruto chapter


unless naruto dies 

0/0

I played against a smurfing ap scion mid, yup he one shots most of my teammates. ._. 

welp


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 6, 2013)

So I'm not seeing Ahri anymore, was the nerf that harsh?

Oh well I'll still play her.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Fuck riven


Why's everyone gotta hate on Riven? IMO she's not that bad. People just bandwagoning on the hate.


Sanger Zonvolt said:


> So I'm not seeing Ahri anymore, was the nerf that harsh?
> 
> Oh well I'll still play her.



It was harsh if you suck at landing charms. 


In other news, despite Gogeta's attempt to ruin my climb to Plat, I am now 1-0 in my promotion series after seven straight wins in a row with Vi. 



went from 95 points, to 97, to 98, then back down to 95 when Gogeta lost a game, then I won one and it took me straight to my promotion series. 

And the one promo game I played I tryharded like no other.


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so angry
> 
> 
> 
> no worries dude, no one cares about me either



I wanted to gift you back but I'm out of money


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why's everyone gotta hate on Riven? IMO she's not that bad. People just bandwagoning on the hate.
> 
> 
> It was harsh if you suck at landing charms.
> ...




>lich bane


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

basically that game degenerated into MISSION: BACKDOOR THE ENEMY NEXUS and no lie that Lich Bane straight up won me the game. 

I have 8 wins in a row with Vi. I deserve to troll in at least one of those lol.


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> basically that game degenerated into MISSION: BACKDOOR THE ENEMY NEXUS and no lie that Lich Bane straight up won me the game.
> 
> I have 8 wins in a row with Vi. I deserve to troll in at least one of those lol.



but TF deals more damage than Lich Bane without AP

*looks it up to be sure*

Oh. The bonus damage from Lich Bane would be 110 (assuming that all the AP you have is from LB and nothing more), the bonus damage from TF would be 113.


GET REKT NERD 

(tho TF would've also given you attackspeed. But I guess it's also more expensive. And what the hell do I care, you won lol)


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Also holy shit this is fucking hilarious

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUFBd6-ZP24[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

I only had a Sheen and like 1900 gold. Not enough for a Triforce, otherwise I would have built it lol. 

Excessive Force (her E) also scales with AP and damages structures, and Lich Banes gives MS so I just said "fuck it yolo" and won the game.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Also holy shit this is fucking hilarious
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUFBd6-ZP24[/youtube]



what the hell did you make me watch o_O


how is that even lulu ._.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Also holy shit this is fucking hilarious
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUFBd6-ZP24[/youtube]



lolol wtf did I just watch?


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> what the hell did you make me watch o_O
> 
> 
> how is that even lulu ._.





Bittersweet Lulu, one of her skins


get educated son


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Bittersweet Lulu, one of her skins
> 
> 
> get educated son


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 6, 2013)

What's the best jungle timer program?


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Just time the camps yourself you lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 6, 2013)

I already do, but I lose track sometimes.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Just time the camps yourself you lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



^This. 

A helpful trick I saw OddOne using once was after he timed the blue buff in chat, he'd go take red buff, and again type it in chat, but he also typed the previous timer of the blue buff as well. something like 21:34 ob/22:10. Or something like that. 

He also constantly looked up his timers on the chat, and attempted to approximate the timers of the enemy buffs/summoners as well.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah that's what I do at the moment.

It's okay I finally found a good working timer. <3

Edit:

It even has chat and voice notification.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Who the hell needs an extra timer program.

I just time them in chat and after that I have basically a mental stopwatch that tells me when they're about to spawn.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 6, 2013)

NA server back up, now I can test it.



I really like this edit.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 6, 2013)

Newest Bleach chapter is so fucking manly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 6, 2013)

Well friends, I'm gone for 10 days.
Better than 10 weeks, always.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 6, 2013)

I want to play, but this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) university keeps getting in my way.

I enrolled for fun, yo.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 6, 2013)

Need to remember that I'm not completely invincible as Renekton.


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

Korean government a shit

And Bleach a shit.

And Narutoashit


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Went to the store to buy some spicy sausage.

Didn't look at the name, cooked it and started eating, DEAR FUCKING GOD THAT'S TOO SPICYYYYYYYYYY.

Name of the sausage? ''Fiendishly Hot''


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 6, 2013)

5    /   10


----------



## Nim (Nov 6, 2013)

congrats 

It feels lonely everyone getting Plat after I reached Gold xD


----------



## Guiness (Nov 6, 2013)

gratz darth


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

The deserved Jax nerfs happened.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2013)

So wasn't Vae talking shit and saying Darth never improves????




Sanger Zonvolt said:


> What's the best jungle timer program?


WTF 

use fucking time stamps in game.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 6, 2013)

I never asked; what roles do you all like playing the most or are most accustomed to playing? I'm personally a jungler, I love J4, Mundo, and Lee Sin. I remember I said I was a support playing in my early days, and when I started posting I said I liked ap carries. However I've been jungling for a while now and I love it. 

how is jungle Vi?


----------



## Chaos (Nov 6, 2013)

So... I claim top first, three idiots lock a top champion and one adc.

Then they start whining to me that that I should be support, mid and jungle.

Eh. What the fuck?


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

My internet connection keeps disconnecting for some reason wtf.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Top lane main asking ADC main about match ups 

Shitty Gogeta


----------



## Nim (Nov 6, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> I never asked; what roles do you all like playing the most or are most accustomed to playing? I'm personally a jungler, I love J4, Mundo, and Lee Sin. I remember I said I was a support playing in my early days, and when I started posting I said I liked ap carries. However I've been jungling for a while now and I love it.
> 
> how is jungle Vi?



I like to play supp the most. After that comes adc and mid. I can't play much mid champs though and am bad against most of the enemy mids. Now I'm collecting some jungle champs to learn that role too :3 bought Vi earlier today. Top is my worst lane.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> I never asked; what roles do you all like playing the most or are most accustomed to playing? I'm personally a jungler, I love J4, Mundo, and Lee Sin. I remember I said I was a support playing in my early days, and when I started posting I said I liked ap carries. However I've been jungling for a while now and I love it.
> 
> how is jungle Vi?



i main support, i will play most of the supports, to varying degrees of success, and some non supports as support.

kinda learning jungle too at the moment. actual junglers, and not lulu jungle, sadly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 6, 2013)

When my team is competent, jungle is my best all-around role.
What I play best on my own is top lane, fills my heart's hole.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats darth.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

ADC will always be my main, forever and alwaaaays.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, grats Hady. Was about time you got serious bro.
Everyone here should improve a full league every season though.


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> But nobody actually knows you.



You might not, but I have a lot of long term Internet friends on there as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh yeah, grats Hady. Was about time you got serious bro.
> Everyone here should improve a full league every season though.



I got from unranked to Diamond this season


----------



## Sansa (Nov 6, 2013)

Whole team raging at me because we have a duo that never said they were duo and I picked adc.

What do?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Did you pick Swain into Riven or was it the other way around?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 6, 2013)

TERRY DONT TEAR ME APART TOO


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

He picked Swain in to Riven.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

You do realize that Jax does well against Riven right ? lol 

Your main. Or USED TO BE.

AND 

You told me Darius wrecks Riven before. Come on now Gogeta


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Actually I did the Swain vs Riven before. 

It's not as bad as long you don't get hit by her combos. Or get camped.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> So wasn't Vae talking shit and saying Darth never improves????



I won 14 ranked games in a row over the last few days. 

gg Vae is trash at this game. 



Phanalax said:


> I never asked; what roles do you all like playing the most or are most accustomed to playing? I'm personally a jungler, I love J4, Mundo, and Lee Sin. I remember I said I was a support playing in my early days, and when I started posting I said I liked ap carries. However I've been jungling for a while now and I love it.
> 
> how is jungle Vi?


Jungle Vi is cool.


Psychic said:


> Congrats darth.





Nim♥ said:


> congrats
> 
> It feels lonely everyone getting Plat after I reached Gold xD





4N said:


> gratz darth





WAD said:


> Oh yeah, grats Hady. Was about time you got serious bro.
> Everyone here should improve a full league every season though.


tyvm gaiz.


Demonic Shaman said:


> Actually I did the Swain vs Riven before.
> 
> It's not as bad as long you don't get hit by her combos. Or get camped.



Any self respecting Riven player that doesn't tear a Swain apart in lane should be ashamed of herself. 

Unless she's getting camped.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

I said Ace never improves, I mocked Hady because he made fun of me being stuck in silver on NA when he was stuck in gold the entire season.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Fuck those Jax nerfs -_- ...


> Base Health is now 550 (down from 561)
> Base Health gained per level is now 87 (down from 98)
> Empower [ W ] - Additional damage is now 60/80/100/120/140 (changed from 40/75/110/145/180)
> Empower [ W ] - Now costs 20/25/30/35/40 Mana (changed from 30)



Oh yeah congrats Darth. I always ragged on you to get to Plat before, you finally did it and not a moment too soon before the resets.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

what's that? You were stuck in Silver and you needed me to carry you out?

Don't worry bro, I had your back. 

What's that? You were stuck in Gold and you needed me to carry you out?

Don't worry bro, I had your back. 

Now you're talking shit after I practically boosted you from Silver to Plat?

Vae, you suck.


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Fuck those Jax nerfs -_- ...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah congrats Darth. I always ragged on you to get to Plat before, you finally did it and not a moment too soon before the resets.



wtf


those W nerfs especially so harsh


;_;


now I'm sad


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2013)

Just whip 'em out, boys, I'll get the ruler.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Just whip 'em out, boys, I'll get the ruler.



adrian and i thinking the exact same thing

come on guys, it's not a fucking pissing contest


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Just whip 'em out, boys, I'll get the ruler.



inb4 Adrian's dick is the biggest one here. 


as if that could ever happen LOLOLOL cause he's gay


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2013)

Nah, too many black guys post here.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 6, 2013)

So I get in game, and this thresh is being hyper aggressive against a leona vayne lane for no reason.

He misses hooks and gets stunned, he stands next to walls and gets stunned, and he stands in between creep waves and gets stunned.

But somehow it was my fault Vayne got fed even though Thresh died to her 5 times in lane.

I only died to her once in lane and that was after a 3 man gank.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Nah, too many black guys post here.





how true is that stereotype anyway? in my experience(sample size of one), it wasn't true


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So I get in game, and this thresh is being hyper aggressive against a leona vayne lane for no reason.
> 
> He misses hooks and gets stunned, he stands next to walls and gets stunned, and he stands in between creep waves and gets stunned.
> 
> ...



I played Leona today against a Plat I Vayne main and OMG THE HORROR. 

My Cait was duo'ing with me but he was only Gold IV and I was Plat V (no idea how we got matched up against a Plat I Vayne, matchmaking OP) and we did manage to get two early kills on both Vayne and Thresh. 

But then Cait got caught in lane alone, and Vayne literally snowballed off of the one kill. 

So basically I told Cait to just split push and farm, and stay REALLY far back in teamfights and me + Shurelyas + Nasus Wither + Riven solo'd their entire team in teamfights lol and we somehow won the game pretty convincingly even after they got baron and the first inhib. 

Dear god the amount of flame that Plat I Vayne spewed out was horrifying. Pretty sure he got reported by 9 people. He had insane mechanics though, you just can't beat Wither. 

tldr; Nasus is an overpowered friend.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Darth said:
			
		

> tldr; Nasus is an overpowered friend.



Pretty sure this was preached a lot in this thread. 

The two top laners I love to play against Vaynes are Nasus and Malphite.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You do realize that Jax does well against Riven right ? lol
> 
> Your main. Or USED TO BE.
> 
> ...



I know
Darius does well against her too
Rammus as well

BUT I WANTED TO PLAY SWAIN
I COULD'VE ALSO PLAYED NASUS AND RAPED TOO

But i set my mind on playing the bird so i did l0l
Should take ranked more seriously. 

Anyway, at 62 LP now. Renekton is so broken he is like freelo 
God damn i should've started playing him earlier. First game was in a previous ranked game and i won.

Thing is i need to be more patient. I can't go aggressive early on as Darius - ill get ganked. I need to be more patient when an enemy is baiting. I just go full ham >.>


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> how true is that stereotype anyway? in my experience(sample size of one), it wasn't true



 We'll have to ask Ace and Kyle for no0dz.

My only experience with a black man was when I caught one peeing on  my lawn out of my bedroom window. Too horrified to remember.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I know
> Darius does well against her too
> Rammus as well
> 
> ...



The Renekton and Nasus are freelo. I like top swain, I just don't like getting camped though zzz. Its the same with my Karthus top. Pretty much top lane is consisted of Renekton, Nasus, Jax, and Trynd. And the occasional Rivens. I faced a Rumble in ranked before while I was Nasus, the dorans shield just make it so easy to regain health zzz.

I really should just yolo it and play Fiora top and see how it goes.

I still haven't tried Rammus top, but I will once I get my 4 day free weekend.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I really should just yolo it and play Fiora top and see how it goes.



That's not yolo, it's srs bsns.


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

44 lp


might hit gold before end of season after all

I'll have to Q a lot on prolly friday tho

maybe also on sunday



also tbf I would've lost this match if the enemy kayle was on our team
apparently he was in his placement matches, but duoing with someone
he went 1/13
allowed our cait to go 19/0
G mofocking G


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

I singlehandedly carried a game as Kayle top today. Had no idea what to pick against Renekton so I just played Kayle and absolutely destroyed him somehow. 

Team had all but given up until I came out of top lane like a God and carried their sorry asses. and of course the enemy team was crying "EVERYONE REPORT THE FEEDER RENEKTON GG NOOB THREW THE GAME".. sigh.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> what's that? You were stuck in Silver and you needed me to carry you out?
> 
> Don't worry bro, I had your back.
> 
> ...



I don't know what kind of drugs you're high on but they must be very potent.

You played 2 games with me in Silver on EUW.

You played a few games with me when I was Gold and the majority of them you didn't even perform that well, you'd do decently or feed except for 1 or 2 games where you carried.

I don't know where you developed this idea that you carried me because you sure as hell didn't carry me, most of my progress comes from playing alone.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 6, 2013)

just went 2 - 2 vs. a Kayle in top lane with Heimer. That was fucking hard, luckily Varus and Blitz owned their lane and Varus just kept KS all of us in team fights and then we won.


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> We'll have to ask Ace and Kyle for no0dz.
> 
> My only experience with a black man was when I caught one peeing on  my lawn out of my bedroom window. Too horrified to remember.



wait wtf Kyle is black?


ahahahahaha

I always pictured him as a pasty white kid 


I swear all his posts are like that

>diary entries
>'please notice me <Darth/WAD/Prettymuchanylongtimeplayerinthisthread> senpai'
>im not gay guyz 

He's the whitest person in this whole thread


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> The Renekton and Nasus are freelo. I like top swain, I just don't like getting camped though zzz. Its the same with my Karthus top. Pretty much top lane is consisted of Renekton, Nasus, Jax, and Trynd. And the occasional Rivens. I faced a Rumble in ranked before while I was Nasus, the dorans shield just make it so easy to regain health zzz.
> 
> I really should just yolo it and play Fiora top and see how it goes.
> 
> I still haven't tried Rammus top, but I will once I get my 4 day free weekend.



and aatrox when not banned >.>

but yeah getting camped sucks. esp when all that happens bot is your jungler failing a gank and the enemy vayne getting triple :/

those games are sad


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm actually laughing out loud at this revelation holy shit ahahahaha


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> wait wtf Kyle is black?
> 
> 
> ahahahahaha
> ...



I think he has pretty light skin though. I mean he's obviously not white but he's not really dark like Ace.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 6, 2013)

is Kayle 'THE' counter pick for Heimer on top or you think she's not that good and there are better cp.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> We'll have to ask Ace and Kyle for no0dz.
> 
> My only experience with a black man was when I caught one peeing on  my lawn out of my bedroom window. Too horrified to remember.



we got morglay too

and why was he pissing in your garden? that's what stray dogs do


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> we got morglay too
> 
> and why was he pissing in your garden?* that's what stray dogs do*



But that's what most blacks are


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

BECAUSE YOU'RE SO GODDAMN WHITE


You are literally the last person in this thread I would've guessed was black


And that's even when I've seen some other people's pictures


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> we got morglay too



I _knew_ it.



> and why was he pissing in your garden? that's what stray dogs do



When you gotta go you gotta go, I guess.



4N said:


> but thnx adrian, u had to spill the beans. fcking gay people can't keep those lips shut



If I ain't suckin', I'm talkin'.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 6, 2013)

dats how it is? you spill other ppl's beans now?

fcker can't be trusted.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2013)

Well apparently I'm the thread gossip.

That's why Gogeta won't talk to me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

What do you say about me Adrian?!


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

> that's a level of racism i don't think even vae would even stoop to


Come to America


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Come to America



i've already been


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

Live in Miami


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

no i heard it's hot there, i don't fair too well in hot weather


----------



## Sansa (Nov 6, 2013)

Lose 3 ranked games today.

jfc.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What do you say about me Adrian?!



Sexual things. 



Chausie said:


> that's a level of racism i don't think even vae would even stoop to



Let's not get carried away.


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> no i heard it's hot there, i don't fair too well in hot weather



Me neither. I wished I lived in Georgia or somewhere up north that's urban.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Me neither. I wished I lived in Georgia or somewhere up north that's urban.



Honestly dude, be grateful for Miami's weather. I lived in Chicago for 14 years and the winters ARE DEADLY. Like seriously, it's so cold up there that it feels like there's White Walkers fucking trudging through the ice sometimes..


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah well it's always hot here. Hardly rains too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Go to Southern California where it's always 70 degrees all around. >_>

It has its occasional hot weather up to 90s for a day but that's it. It never snows and it rains only in late December/Early January.


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

welped they changed up youtube again.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 6, 2013)

Man, guess I'll have to duo to silver.

Losing on Ahri demotivates me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Sexual things.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not get carried away.



Didn't think asians would be your type.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Honestly dude, be grateful for Miami's weather. I lived in Chicago for 14 years and the winters ARE DEADLY. Like seriously, it's so cold up there that it feels like there's White Walkers fucking trudging through the ice sometimes..



well you have what, egyptian heritage or something?

the sun can be out, it doesn't even need to be hot, and i will burn.

honestly, next time i visit a hot country, i'm just going to do it like the spanish and nap in the afternoon



Original Sin said:


> welped they changed up youtube again.



how so? looks the same for me


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

Comment section has been changed a bit.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

the comment section?

who cares about that

i just wish it would save my settings for videos and keep it on hd with annotations turned off. that shits annoying.

esp on those fucking vevo videos that keep recommending shit to me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Because I'm in class, I decided to look up climate of California because class is boring.

The low average temperature LA gets is 53 degrees F / 12 degrees C
and the high average temperature it gets is 85 degrees F / 29 degrees C

And apparently it rains a lot in Miami even though it gets hot there?


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

They are fuckin liars it doesn't rain a lot.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> welped they changed up youtube again.



ikr it's so weird


----------



## Maerala (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm only three hours north of Miami and it was raining every fucking day like a month ago. Some of the people who play with me will remember my connection going out every other game back then 'cause lightning. But even then it was like 100 (37) degrees at noon.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey, fuck you guys.
I'm not actually racist, I just make racist statements to bother people.


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hey, fuck you guys.
> I'm not actually racist, I just make racist statements to bother people.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Go to bed Didi, I'm done carrying you for today


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

it's wet a lot here too. not like i think that would surprise anyone.

i guess it doesn't get super cold here, just can feel it as it's often raining as well.

(though, in england in winter, the house i grew up in was often colder inside than it was outside. for some reason, my mother got the fireplaces in that house covered over.)



Vae said:


> Hey, fuck you guys.
> I'm not actually racist, I just make racist statements to bother people.



hence what i said!


----------



## Chausie (Nov 6, 2013)

that... describes vae exceedingly well


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

yes yes we get it Terry. Cali's the perfect place to live of course...


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Everyone here must live in a better place than Lebanon.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> yes yes we get it Terry. Cali's the perfect place to live of course...



Pretty much. Only downside is it never snows.

And its expensive to live here.


----------



## αce (Nov 6, 2013)

you think you know cold? you don't know cold until you've been past the wall
aka the canadian border


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

αce said:


> you think you know cold? you don't know cold until you've been past the wall
> aka the canadian border



Pretty sure Chicago can get just as bad as Canada. Lakefront weather and all that.


----------



## αce (Nov 6, 2013)

well it can get as cold as southern ontario
once you get to areas like thunderbay or even alberta where theres nothing to block the wind then yeah
that shit is retarded

not even counting the terriroties 
how anyone lives in nunavut is beyond me


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

You think you know cold?

Come to Sweden, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't know the meaning of cold but I would like to visit Canada one day.

But what do you do there.


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

Wtf, Uzi is mid laner now?


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wtf, Uzi is mid laner now?



slowpoke.jpg

wh1t3zz and tabe retired anyway so nobody really cares about royal right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Fuck this Riven 

Bitch cries about me using lolnexus and looking up runes and such, saying normals is for fun.

Maybe it never occured to her that everyone has a different definition of fun, I enjoy winning and checking out the match up.

Cuntbag.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck this Riven
> 
> Bitch cries about me using lolnexus and looking up runes and such, saying normals is for fun.
> 
> ...



Looking up people for runes and such is fine. I do it too when I'm checking their runes/masteries for lane matchup.

I do hate it when people look up and go like "OMG A PLAT/DIAMOND" and then when you don't do well cause you're practicing a new champion they go "I am much better than a plat" or "did you buy your acc" etc. in a normal. 

I just get annoyed over it.

edit: holy crap I see wesley browsing here.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

omg Wesley's alive HI WESLEY


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

I can make a joke about it, but I never actually judge someone and flame them for having a bad game just because they're Diamond.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2013)

If you go outside you can experience something called sunlight.

feels good.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 6, 2013)

Both Bjergsen and Froggen are born on the 21st of February.

So am I, does this mean I'm secretly a god level mid laner?


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

This new manga by Akamatsu ken is promising. No Negima tier stuff.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2013)

It's more or less a direct sequel to Negima but it seems to be a completely different type of Shounen. 

There's a lot less harem in it for starters.


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's more or less a direct sequel to Negima but it seems to be a completely different type of Shounen.
> 
> There's a lot less harem in it for starters.



I know it's a direct sequel but the lack of ecchi stuff makes it better because it focuses more on what made negima readable which was the fights and shounen part of it. Of course there is a trap in the manga but it's easy to look by.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2013)

Negima needed a lot of time to ramp up before it became a good shounen imo. UQ Holder most likely won't be any different. The setting and plot progression is good so far and I especially appreciate how good the art has gotten, but I don't think it will embody the amazing aspects of Negima anytime soon..


----------



## Guiness (Nov 7, 2013)

wait negima was good?

those ecchi scenes were pretty cringe early on and i gave up around chapter 80 something or so.

i do want a manga to read again tho so i might pick it up once more and do a complete read through.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2013)

Negima took a lot of time and even then when it did hit it still had it's perversion problems. So far i don't see that happening with UQ.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

Ap Jax is uber fun.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> If you go outside you can experience something called sunlight.
> 
> feels good.



No it's not. It's terrible. 

Especially mon-thurs.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2013)

Why is it that the worst players in NA come out at night?


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

OSin LETS TEAM UP :Y

and why didn't anyone tell me to play Kat, SHE IS PUUURFECT.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why is it that the worst players in NA come out at night?



That's when all the kiddies get home?


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2013)

It's 1:42 am. Why are the kids coming home now.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

mmmm mostly weak sheep and like 1 Ogre play at night.

You have to be that 1 OGRE

SMASH THE ENEMY.

There is WAAAAAAAAY too much bitching in this game. I wish the people playing were more lax about the VIDYA GAME


----------



## Nim (Nov 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i just wish it would save my settings for videos and keep it on hd with annotations turned off. that shits annoying.





If you use Chrome  maybe there is something similiar for other browsers


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 7, 2013)

[youtube]RaY9k6tuLog[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Nov 7, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> If you use Chrome  maybe there is something similiar for other browsers



oh! nice one nim!


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2013)

some guy on reddit said:
			
		

> The system IS extremely grindy and rewards bad players with more time on their hands. As a general rule, unless you have god awful MMR you will gain more per win than you do per loss. This allows people to progress with just a 50% winrate. I currently get 10LP more per win than I do loss. This allows anybody to go up in rank by simply playing more games. Under the old elo system, do you know where a 50% winrate would get you? Fucking nowhere. You had to actually improve to go up in rank, and THAT is why people saw it as a grind. If you actually had a good winrate, the elo system was much faster with no artificial promotion series or clamping holding you back.



A pretty good comment on the pros and cons of the league system. He makes a good point about how this system benefits unskilled players because of how u can climb with just a 50% winrate. Which is pretty dumb.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 7, 2013)

It would be cool if they could create a true skill system based on performance rather than if you won or lost the game.

You have a high CS, killrate, and low death average? Match you with players of similar stats.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 7, 2013)

So the tank jungler steals all CS, never initiates to preserve KDA, wastes abilities to steal kills...


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> It would be cool if they could create a true skill system based on performance rather than if you won or lost the game.
> 
> You have a high CS, killrate, and low death average? Match you with players of similar stats.



If that were to happen, gg support mains (me )


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 7, 2013)

Nah, assist would be taken into account.

It would be a complicated system, but I think performance combined with winrate might work.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 7, 2013)

So a Soraka just Ulties allies who are about to get a kill just for extra assists

There are far more issues with that and one of them could be that a 20-0 person might intentionally throw 40 minutes in (where a teamfight pretty much decides the game) and what, have him lose only a bit of points even if he is the reason they lost?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 7, 2013)

Also Space do you play on NA or EU? If NA what's your league name?



Gogeta said:


> So a Soraka just Ulties allies who are about to get a kill just for extra assists
> 
> There are far more issues with that and one of them could be that a 20-0 person might intentionally throw 40 minutes in (where a teamfight pretty much decides the game) and what, have him lose only a bit of points even if he is the reason they lost?



I'm of the believe that players that contribute more deserve more LP, versus someone who fed all game and was carried deserves less.


----------



## Treerone (Nov 7, 2013)

Would create too many problems. Passive play for the whole game is bleh.

For any top laners, AD marks vs Atk speed marks on Irelia?


----------



## SinRaven (Nov 7, 2013)

I play on EUW. UN is SinRaven.


----------



## Treerone (Nov 7, 2013)

EdWard back to Gambit apparently.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I'm of the believe that players that contribute more deserve more LP, versus someone who fed all game and was carried deserves less.



Whilst it looks nice on paper I cannot agree with what you are proposing at all. I strongly disagree with rewarding people for losing. It seems counter productive if Riot want to encourage a sense of teamwork that this game already lacks. The community is cancerous enough as it is, this just seems like rewarding losers who refuse to help their team and focus entirely on themselves. 

If you are playing a team game you win as a team or lose as a team. If people stopped being selfish and started thinking: "Team game, so lets play as a team." You wouldn't need such a retarded system that rewards failure.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 7, 2013)

Preda, if we went by your method, then everyone in bronze 5 would be diamond because those fools have a kda like no other.

To be blunt, that idea is retarded. 

The elo system is fine as is. Could definitely use a little twerks here and there but either the current league system or former elo system works well for a game like this. 

And literally, the only people who should be bitching about the system are those peeps in high diamond who suffer ridiculous clamps for literally no gain. Anyone who is lower elo complaining about this shit needs to be slapped because this current system was GEARED towards us. I'm glad Riot decided to focus making changes to it to suit those in higher elo because its not fair that their constant grind sees very little reward.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 7, 2013)

Everyone has a bad game once in a while, even pros. Whether it being camped in lane by the enemy jungler or just straight up being counter picked, its just part of the game. Punishing the guy who is already having a bad game even more would be more demoralizing to play this game further. 

The game is not all about k/d/a. Some times it is a good idea to sacrifice yourself ruining your precious k/d/a as long as your team get something out of it. Like baiting the enemy team bot while your team does baron, worth. Most of the time it's the stuff NOT on the stat sheet that make the difference.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 7, 2013)

Morglay said:
			
		

> Whilst it looks nice on paper I cannot agree with what you are proposing at all. I strongly disagree with rewarding people for losing.



They wouldn't be rewarded for losing, they would take less LP loss for playing better.



4N said:


> Preda, if we went by your method, then everyone in bronze 5 would be diamond because those fools have a kda like no other.
> 
> To be blunt, that idea is retarded.



No they wouldn't, soon as said bronze players are matched against better players their kda average would plummet.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 7, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> They wouldn't be rewarded for losing, they would take less LP loss for playing better.



then how the fuck do you judge on how they perform better? through k/d/a? 

speh, plz, you are making me cringe just about as bad as ace does when we argue anything concerning CLG. 

plz stop being so selfish. are you one of those guys who believes their team is the reason why they lose????  perhaps you enjoy having a great k/d/a but your team sucks dick and makes you lose the game?

its prolly because im extremely irritated due to an IRL event but your suggestion is so fcking retarded Seph.  Nothing personal btw but i dnt see why you would think that after playing the game for 2 years.

 I think no matter what system RIot will use, it will have its flaws but using MMR to pair you up with similar skilled players in a game like this works perfectly fine. Either win the game or lose it. Going into finer details like k/d/a to decide whether or not you played well enough to gain a lesser lp deduction is just stupid as hell and will take away from teh teamplaying aspect that Riot so desperately tries to promote. It would just encourage even more safe, selfish playing from players on a losing team.


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2013)

wtf 4n relax


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 7, 2013)

1 more win and ill be in promos for Diamond 4


----------



## Maerala (Nov 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf 4n relax



Seriously :/


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf 4n relax



Indeed.

Have you guys tried team builder on PBE yet?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 7, 2013)

Well one time i do well and the rest of the team loses horribly

I need to feed next games


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2013)

haven't even tried pbe yet. 

although i have a badass account name. (Scepter) is my PBE acc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2013)

No LoL until next Sunday, ah, what is this life?
Cuts me deeply like a hot butter knife.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2013)

What role would you guys say is the hardest and easiest?

EDIT: And add why you think that way.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 7, 2013)

[youtube]4PcIYp9nQcQ[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

What they need to fix is if people just go afk in the first few minutes (option too not count the game, you go back in queue_ or give people a /vote kick option in champ select.

A vote kick option in champ select would make the game oh so better.



Sorry to say this, but uh you shouldn't be starting the match 4v5 in this type of game where every bit of gold helps your team.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2013)

Hardest role is jungle because you are by far the most influential position thus the notorious attraction to blame.
Easiest is top because you're least influential and even if you lose lane you can come back into the game.


----------



## Nim (Nov 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> What role would you guys say is the hardest and easiest?



Depends on your playstyle I guess.

Supp is the easiest for me because I'm scared of every champ jumping out of bushes and stuff. So I like to ward them. And I like to be the one healing, shielding etc. the one who gets focused while you're "safe" yourself


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

top is fucking stupid, you can lose lane, split push and still win the game for your team and have enough fucking gold to be impactful just from the split pushing.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 7, 2013)

Jungle is definitely the hardest
You need to farm your own minions, counterjungle successfully, gank successfully, give kills to your laners, survive with small income, control objectives, defend your own jungle, countergank...

So much a jungler needs to do.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> What role would you guys say is the hardest and easiest?
> 
> EDIT: And add why you think that way.



In my opinion from easiest to hardest:

Support
ADC
Top
Mid
Jungler

I feel support is pretty easy because you're not focused on anything except protecting the carry and poking, not having to worry about last hits, and just throwing your cc out in team fights.

ADC are the only role who get someone to hold their hand and protect them throughout the whole laning phase, and usually lot of help from the jungle as well. They can have it rough when everyone has a full game build, especially in this assassin meta, but no harder than the AP carry. Teammates are also expected to protect them in late game teamfights.

Top is a solo lane like mid, but doesn't have to worry about roaming much, only keeping an eye out for the jungle, they have to outplay a person alone and almost always first on the jungle ganking route.

Mid lane has the highest burst, so it's very easy to die with one mistake, there is danger of being ganked from two sides of brush, and they are expected to roam the losing lanes even at a loss of their lane being pushed.

Finally Jungler which I consider the hardest, which you have 3 lanes to baby sit, buffs that you have to protect on spawn or get counter jungled, you have to protect dragons, you're expected to smite said dragon or baron at the last second and if it's stolen that's a big loss for your team, and if you get invaded and they protect their own buffs it can put you significantly behind.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2013)

@Vae Stop forcing your guilty pleasures onto us.

Also, now you gotta type the name in comments to reply. Google please.


----------



## αce (Nov 7, 2013)

hardest: jungle
easiest: top


i only say this because you can get face rolled top, but still apply retarded map pressure if you're like a nidalee or tryndamere or something



adc is pretty hard too considering everyones mindset is to just jump on you as fast as possible
support varies. it's easy as fuck if your team is snowballing but it's hard as shit if you're behind and the other team is just running around with an oracle

WHERE DO I GET 400 GOLD FROM


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

Jungle is pretty lax, you can do what you want when you want. more like chess


----------



## αce (Nov 7, 2013)

> speh, plz, you are making me cringe just about as bad as ace does when we argue anything concerning CLG.



wtf
pls








Also, like, I kinda agree that the current system isn't perfect. I mean, you could basically have the mmr of a diamond player and be matched with diamonds every game, but if you happen to lose 2 games in a row you'll never make it out of say gold 3. That's pretty stupid imo.

That person is clearly diamond. But the system prevents them from getting there because of a promo series. 


Still better than getting +10 elo every game and having to take a month to gain +150


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

adc is hardest  
pushing waves, trading, perfect csing. Map awareness.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> adc is hardest
> pushing waves, trading, perfect csing. Map awareness.



Not sure is sarcasm.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> They wouldn't be rewarded for losing, they would take less LP loss for playing better.



Well if you play better generally you win. Less LP loss for a stupidly thrown team fight or a stolen Baron after a Bronze V smite, which leads to a loss continues to seem stupid to me.

Instead of people trying their hardest and attempting to turn games around with good plays/solid teamwork you will instead just get people accepting loss after 10 minutes and csing as much as possible so as not to take a big hit in lp. Junglers going all scumbag on kills, Teemos and Tryndas everywhere. The revival of revive/tele Karth. Anarchy I tell you.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

first ranked Kat game, finished 16/7/10 ....

u.u still learning the champ but very uh enjoyable.

enemy Riven finished 15/8 

must suck to be so fed but can't carry a win.


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> What role would you guys say is the hardest and easiest?
> 
> EDIT: And add why you think that way.



From hardest to easiest:

Jungle: Probably the most difficult role to play due to the fact that you more or less have to predict the movements of the entire enemy team, time buffs, wards, ults, summoners, and objectives, and micromanage your cs and your ganking. It's the most game intensive role and IMO it's the most difficult to play well. 

Mid: Roam pressure, kill pressure in lane, knowing how to trade/cs/ward/avoid jungler ganks/outplay enemy mid. Basically it's not hard to pick Ahri mid, use your spells to clear waves, and land a lucky charm and get a kill with your op free damage R/W. But to be a good mid, you have to know when to roam, communicate with your jungler, coordinate dives, etc. Second hardest role imo. 

Top: Basically, if you suck at top you'll get snowballed on. If you're a good top you'll get camped and snowballed on. tldr; fuck top that shit is probably not as hard as jungle/mid but it's still a bitch sometimes. 

ADC: GETCSGETCSGETCSTRADEGETCSOMGUDIDN'TPOSITIONINTEAMFIGHTSUSUCKGGGGG

Support: lol support.


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2013)

fuck the euw server


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> What role would you guys say is the hardest and easiest?
> 
> EDIT: And add why you think that way.



top: yell at jungler for ganks

mid: omg gimme blue buff pls, i dunno how to ward brushes, halp, cant avoid skillshots gg

support: lol carry dumbass cant cs

adc:  new meta trading is better than cs

jungler: i can't gank 3 lanes at once nubs

In all seriousness, Jungler is hardest, top is easiest, support is easy and adc you need to cs and position yourself in teamfights.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

Feeding support and AFK rager are the hardest to master


----------



## Chausie (Nov 7, 2013)

OH NIM!

i found a film today named after you



also we broke the system

but then it decided it didn't like mr nim


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 7, 2013)

4 day weekend yesssss

play league all day...~


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2013)

Jungle.

It's like playing support for all 3 lanes at the same time, while trying not to get your shit stolen.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 7, 2013)

imo, having control of buffs is a must but you can't control every bit of your jungle

when i tried doing that at first, i failed miserably.

you need to be able to find tradeoffs that work in your favor so typically, the best thing that works here in a case like that is trying to get a successful gank bot if possible so you can take tower and if thats not possible, push wave and just get drag so even more gold there. like a successful countergank bot really gets that lane ahead with the global gold that drag and tower gives.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol, our top just picked Tryndamere into singed.

This will be fun.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 7, 2013)

And the nerfbat this week goes to Gragas (with buffs), Corki (with buffs), Nidalee, _Lulu_ (again), and Orianna.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2013)

Olga Konst Maximova Do you do cleaning at home? 
101 ? Like ? Reply ? 2 hours ago

Eminem i wipe my own ass
4,102 ? Like ? about an hour ago


Why is Eminem so based?




And wtf, I thought Edwardo was in a super team not back in Gambit.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 7, 2013)

and now my mouse is completely messed up, but no where near me sells them. apart from the stupid little ones for laptops, covered in plastic jewels as that's what girls like, apparently.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2013)

Buy one online.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> What role would you guys say is the hardest and easiest?
> 
> EDIT: And add why you think that way.



For me, the hardest role would be mid because it's super vulnerable and I love diving. Some match ups at mid are just too hard and losing the mid turret is worse than losing any other turret. At least with top and bot you can freeze the lane a lot longer. 

Easiest would be top. It's like a 1 v 1 zone there unless the jungler decides to be a prick. I've been playing AP Jax at top a lot lately and it's funny because everyone builds armour against me in lane xD


----------



## Nim (Nov 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> OH NIM!
> 
> i found a film today named after you
> 
> ...



Nim's island?  I know of that!


damn Riot, getting hopes up and then kicking someone :<


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2013)

So yep, Singed free farms and pushes top all day while Trynd can't do anything.

Voli takes all of Varus's kills early game resulting in him doing peanuts in team fights mid game.

Then when we start to win because I don't miss charm, people start getting caught out with 50+ second death timers.

Only lost 4lp, so whatevs.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

nice avy Nim


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2013)

Trynd into Singed is certainly not a bad matchup, its not as if Trynd can't proxy himself you know.
Sounds like you just had a bad Tryndamere, then again I think he is a weak pick in general, so...


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2013)

He picked Trynd into singed and ofc chased him endlessly to die to poison.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2013)

We knew they were going to first pick singed because the other team was doing it for 3 lobbies in a row.

Instead of him countering Singed, he picks trynd and gets fucked.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 7, 2013)

So, went beast mode over the Yi on top lane. I went like 4 - 0 on lane phase, dude was scared so it was free farm. Then 3 people ganked me on top and I kill one but my tower is down. Lee, Kayle and Vlad were too cocky and tried to take the second tower down. Bought homeward and Blitz helped me to get a triple.

Cait and Udyr were badmouthing each other. She was saying she was 4 - 0 'till udyr began ganking and he was shitting over her. We were dropping the game hard, i was pushing lane top and they were all like all around and were caught a lot of times. Vlad almost took our top inhb. but I stopped him, then said to them we should push top.

Udyr didn't go tanky first so i think that's why Caitlyn was mad about. Anyway, I was super fed already so I told the guy to protect the other 3 cause i was going to go balls deep Kamikaze style over the sivir and do some aoe and stun whoever i could so they could clean up and win. It worked like 3 times and we won.

P.S. Restriced chat is OP!

_*THUGGIN'*_


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

ji invite me to a game :x

in like 3 hour ho


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol, I was playing an aram. Enemy skarner grabbed Darius with his ult _while Darius was in the air with his ult._

Looked so cool.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2013)

Not playing league today anymore.

Another day of no progress.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 7, 2013)

Ah well it happens


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

OCE still doesn't have Dominion or TT >.>


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2013)

SUCH IS THE LIFE OF THE BRONZE BADDIES


----------



## αce (Nov 7, 2013)

> And the nerfbat this week goes to Gragas (with buffs), Corki (with buffs), Nidalee, _Lulu_ (again), and *Orianna*.



hahahahahhahaa


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 7, 2013)

Orianna doesn't need nerfs >:G


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2013)

I really hope they make Gragas unplayable. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 7, 2013)

αce said:


> hahahahahhahaa





Though I'm frankly more upset about Lulu. She hasn't bothered anyone in years, and her win rate is already pretty fucking bad (46%~ in ranked).

I would say it's worth 'cause Nidalee and Gragas changes, but Gragas is also getting buffs and they barely touched Nid.

Still waiting for le Riven.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2013)

I can barely feel the Zed nerfs


----------



## Maerala (Nov 7, 2013)

Zed has the second lowest win rate now after Urgot.

l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2013)

I guess all the shitty Zed players have been revealed.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2013)

Played against a jungle Urgot.

Te

Fucking

rror


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2013)

>huge company
>this all they can offer

[youtube]BHTUlF7NA2o[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 7, 2013)

GotShotGG ‏@CLG_HotshotGG 15h

@Hai_L9 , I did it with morg pretty much... I literally never lost a game since her buff LOL

Hotshot getting carried to challenger with morgana. Op.

ALSO THATS NOT EVEN A BIG NERF TO ORI


----------



## Maerala (Nov 7, 2013)

Frankly the Morgana buff was really, _really_ good.

And the Ori nerfs are probably worse than anything Fizz and Kassadin got.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2013)

Lulu was and actually is OP considering we have been in the "assassins" meta and such.
So unless they rework her kit, any nerf they gve her ultimately won't amount to much.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 7, 2013)

Morgana got buffed?
o_o


----------



## Maerala (Nov 7, 2013)

Her autoattack range, speed, and responsiveness were buffed (Anivia needs this desperately, bar range), and they removed the MR shred on Tormented Soil but gave it % missing health damage and increased the number of ticks.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> SUCH IS THE LIFE OF THE BRONZE BADDIES


-LOL, oh Vae.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Her autoattack range, speed, and responsive were buffed, and they removed the MR shred on Tormented Soil but gave it % missing health damage and increased the number of ticks.



Wow neat. I thought that was still PBE stuff. Time to play her!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

which server do you play on Lortastic?


----------



## Nim (Nov 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> nice avy Nim



Thanks


----------



## αce (Nov 8, 2013)

> I can barely feel the Zed nerfs



it actually didn't do anything l0l


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 8, 2013)

The change to his ulti does interesting things for me.

Now when champions use their escapes on reaction from me putting Death Mark on them, Zed sticks them longer, so he travels with them, I think I like this change.

I've had many people flash and because of the longer Death Mark start up time I'm still on top of them.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I've had many people flash and because of the longer Death Mark start up time I'm still on top of them.



thats not because of the change; thats because people are just retarded. you are supposed to wait until the ult animation follows through but most players panic and flash anyway. if they flash too early, the shadow will follow you.


----------



## Taco (Nov 8, 2013)

sorry but i have to vent. 

anyone else tired of seeing teemo in every fucking aram? im baffled that theyre buffing the annoying little shit in season 4 LOL


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 8, 2013)

4N said:


> thats not because of the change; thats because people are just retarded. you are supposed to wait until the ult animation follows through but most players panic and flash anyway. if they flash too early, the shadow will follow you.



Yes, but it didn't use to stick as long, so I have fun with it now.

It also last long enough now to get your CDs back up.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 8, 2013)

Taco said:


> sorry but i have to vent.
> 
> anyone else tired of seeing teemo in every fucking aram? im baffled that theyre buffing the annoying little shit in season 4 LOL



Not just in ARAM, but in all game modes.


----------



## Chad (Nov 8, 2013)

Teemo is almost as useless as Skarner.


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2013)

Astral said:


> Teemo is almost as useless as Skarner.



wat?

Skarner's awesome YOU TAKE THAT BACK.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 8, 2013)

I actually like Teemo >.>


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2013)

Astral said:


> Teemo is almost as useless as Skarner.


----------



## Nim (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't have anything against Teemo. And I love his bunny and panda skins


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

4N said:


> thats not because of the change; thats because people are just retarded. you are supposed to wait until the ult animation follows through but most players panic and flash anyway. if they flash too early, the shadow will follow you.



No, that's actually because of the change.

People had gotten used to when you could ''escape'' from his ulti but they increased his ulti time to land on you so people flash too early and bring you with them.

And Teemo isn't useless, he's an annoying piece of shit that you can't lane against.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 8, 2013)

after being directed to the same fake jewel encrusted tiny mouse, with free pen, in shop after shop, i finally found a normal one. hidden behind some webcams.

going from a mouse which was breaking to this is really odd


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

Seems like yellowpete hurt himself at the gym, dropped a 40kg weight on his right eye.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, that's actually because of the change.
> 
> People had gotten used to when you could ''escape'' from his ulti but they increased his ulti time to land on you so people flash too early and bring you with them.
> 
> And Teemo isn't useless, he's an annoying piece of shit that you can't lane against.



and again, this was happening way before the supposed Zed nerf. regardless if Death Mark's ulti animation is longer now, it doesn't ignore the fact that people constantly still panic and do not time their flash correctly. only thing it changes is that it makes it harder to escape now.

it just happened to someone in a game i played with a few games back. -_-'

and regarding tje zed nerf, didn't they make Zed's W a bit slower so it gives players some time ot react or something?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 8, 2013)

ye i just saw the photo on facebook. poor pete! i'd say it was silly of him to forget to rest the weight properly, but i can't say much as last time i got a black eye was from kneeing myself in the face.

he's very lucky that it wasn't much worse


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2013)

[youtube]iq2LUiXxULQ[/youtube]

apparently harder for zed to escape.

and uhhhh would so date this chick :x

MAMA MEAAAH


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

4N said:


> and again, this was happening way before the supposed Zed nerf. regardless if Death Mark's ulti animation is longer now, it doesn't ignore the fact that people constantly still panic and do not time their flash correctly. only thing it changes is that it makes it harder to escape now.
> 
> it just happened to someone in a game i played with a few games back. -_-'
> 
> and regarding tje zed nerf, didn't they make Zed's W a bit slower so it gives players some time ot react or something?



I'm pretty sure I've seen you make the mistake many times, so I don't know why you're harping on people for it.

Everyone makes that mistakes, even the best, it fucking happens.

And yes, they nerfed his W projectile speed and changed how he's placed after the ulti.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen you make the mistake many times, so I don't know why you're harping on people for it.
> 
> Everyone makes that mistakes, even the best, it fucking happens.
> 
> And yes, they nerfed his W projectile speed and changed how he's placed after the ulti.



never said i hadn't make the mistake of doing so. happened to me like twice so i don't know where you get this many times from.  also, i don't play nearly enough mid lane for it to happen to me nowadays so stop grabbing thoughts from mid-air. (nor do we even play on the same server )

its just silly how everyone thinks all of a sudden that its a result of the longer ult animation when really it isn't. don't panic and wait. after it follows through, flash the bitch. thats where most people make the mistake; they panic because they are 'noway, msut avoid huge damage' and they flash way too early.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

You seem to underestimate how much a longer animation changes things, and Kyle, you're bad at this game so I'm sure you fail your flash, panic flash and fail escapes a lot, there's no fucking way you don't fail because if you didn't you wouldn't be bronze/silver.

The fact that you assume you have to play mid to get Zed ulted often is just dumb.

And yes, panic flashes happen all the time, to EVERYONE.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 8, 2013)

They fixed Sivir's teeth, nice.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> You seem to underestimate how much a longer animation changes things, and Kyle, you're bad at this game so I'm sure you fail your flash, panic flash and fail escapes a lot, there's no fucking way you don't fail because if you didn't you wouldn't be bronze/silver.
> 
> The fact that you assume you have to play mid to get Zed ulted often is just dumb.
> 
> And yes, panic flashes happen all the time, to EVERYONE.



ah wait, the personal attacks from Vae? gosh, why isn't this surprising?

why do i make mention of me not playing mid as often? because i play jungle and the junglers i main i go tank build with. as a result, if im playing against a zed, they hardly ever ult me. 

how about you stop sucking against these zeds and try to improve on your flash escapes because it seems to me you are just sore someone called how easy and simple to actually escape a Zed ult  but you can't do it anyway? perhaps stop focusing on how bad other players are and step up your game? silly scrub.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

also, you are so stupid and hyprocritical. you speak of everyone making mistakes yet you are one of the harshest  people in this thread and constantly make fun of pros if they fck up anyway. and you come here and post this non-sense?

go suck a dick vae. no one cares for your double-standard bullshit.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2013)

Just don't reply to him.

this bickering shit is getting old.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Just don't reply to him.
> 
> this bickering shit is getting old.



vae is bored. im just keeping him company. like how a baby demands attention from time to time, thats what you must do with this moron.

no, but srsly, i just hate it how he tries to come across as someone who is understanding but then can be one of the most rude and and meanest guys ever. and then passes it off as trolling. how pathetic and the only thing he can do to justify it is by commenting on how bad you are as a player.

its actually pretty disgusting actually. but everyone already knew he is a major hypocrite so its whatever i suppose.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

When the fuck do I make fun of pros fucking up? I'll point out the mistakes they made but I've never made fun of the pros, you're full of shit Kyle.

Stop sucking against these Zeds? Please, you useless piece of shit, you're really not in any position to give others shit for their mistakes when you're one of the worse players in the game, you fuck up so often it's just sad.
I find it hilarious when people like you and Jiyeon actually try to act like you're good at this game and tell others to improve on things you're not even good at, nobody in this thread is actually GOOD at the game, the best we have is above average.

So please, go back to shooting stuff in the army to make up for your lack of skill in anything else and feeling better about yourself.

You sorry human being


----------



## αce (Nov 8, 2013)

well that escalated quickly


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Ace, how you doing this lovely day?


----------



## αce (Nov 8, 2013)

in other news, i got an A on my biology mid term
yay for getting all the questions i guessed on right


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> When the fuck do I make fun of pros fucking up? I'll point out the mistakes they made but I've never made fun of the pros, you're full of shit Kyle.
> 
> Stop sucking against these Zeds? Please, you useless piece of shit, you're really not in any position to give others shit for their mistakes when you're one of the worse players in the game, you fuck up so often it's just sad.
> I find it hilarious when people like you and Jiyeon actually try to act like you're good at this game and tell others to improve on things you're not even good at, nobody in this thread is actually GOOD at the game, the best we have is above average.
> ...



LOL

is this the best you can do? you say im full of shit but then you claim i act like im so good? if constantly encouraging the people who you seek to bring down is me boosting my ego and being good at the game, then im guilty as charged mothafucka  half of your post is nothing but conjecture anyway because you don't even see me play often as we play on different servers. 

your retort is actually hilarious because it shows just exactly how desperate you are, the personal attacks and the usual 'your so bad at this game'.

go take your morning pills child, before you get hurt and become so depressed you commit suicide. i wouldn't want that on my conscious.

...

my god vae, you are so simple-minded (that retort was so weak). but keep hiding behind that thin veil. i can't lie, your post srsly made me smile.


----------



## αce (Nov 8, 2013)

london rains too much so today is good i guess since it's actually sunny
rained for like 5 days straight
snow is soon to come

once winter comes
may the gods help us


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

αce said:


> well that escalated quickly



dumb vae, he doesn't realize what a rise im getting out of this and whats more its his usual, typical insults. like, they get old rly fast.

i wonder how much he was bullied as a youngster that he turned into such a creature today.  

i need a good sob story of his life. don't worry if its unoriginal, i still cri everytiem. ;_;


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

αce said:


> in other news, i got an A on my biology mid term
> yay for getting all the questions i guessed on right



yay

now play league with us you african. i was at the gym last night when u msg'd me.

speaking of whcih, pred just invited me twice but i ignored it just for our young swdish friend here.

see Vae, there are some people who still care for you.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

My god i miss Darius's old Ult so much
So much


----------



## Chausie (Nov 8, 2013)

look at this, isn't it cute?!?!

awwww kittens 
much better than silly arguments!



αce said:


> london rains too much so today is good i guess since it's actually sunny
> rained for like 5 days straight
> snow is soon to come
> 
> ...



i am guessing this is foreign london and not london london


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

Why would they ever nerf the CD
Like nerf the reset which was the "problem"
Then nerf the base CD too
Why just

:'(

I've been thinking, i don't believe Darius won't ever be in a good spot unless they completely change his Ult/Ult mechanic because, well, Katarina.
If she gets resets she is a god but if she doesn't she sucks. Even though Darius has no mobility Riot still somehow feels like it's a strong snowballing feature


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> look at this, isn't it cute?!?!
> 
> awwww kittens
> much better than silly arguments!



as cute as that gif may be

i am a dog person. 

canines4lyfe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> You seem to underestimate how much a longer animation changes things, and Kyle, you're bad at this game so I'm sure you fail your flash, panic flash and fail escapes a lot, there's no fucking way you don't fail because if you didn't you wouldn't be bronze/silver.
> 
> The fact that you assume you have to play mid to get Zed ulted often is just dumb.
> 
> *And yes, panic flashes happen all the time, to EVERYONE.*



This.

Sometimes as a support, I would get targeted by Zed and I would panic flash if one pop out of nowhere and ult me. 

I would still die


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2013)

Tired of rhyming for a bit, so:

Zed is still good but not god and is very easily countered (Kayle, Lulu, QSS, etc.)
Teemo sucks, there's much better "island" laners if you want to stay top all day and more than a few champs can wreck him after the early game.
People will just max Q on Jax now instead of W. AP Jax is actually highly viable.
Nasus needs a nerf to his passive.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Tired of rhyming for a bit, so:
> 
> Zed is still good but not god and is very easily countered (Kayle, Lulu, QSS, etc.)
> Teemo sucks, there's much better "island" laners if you want to stay top all day and more than a few champs can wreck him after the early game.
> ...



even though you said you weren't gonna rhyme, i still read that post like you actually were.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 8, 2013)

4N said:


> as cute as that gif may be
> 
> i am a dog person.
> 
> canines4lyfe


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 8, 2013)

Did anyone mention dogs?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> The dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> See, aren't they wonderful.





absolutely lovely.



Zabuza said:


> Did anyone mention dogs?



LOOOOOOOOOOOL


so fcking troll.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2013)

Also my tier list of top laners:

God/doG tier: Nasus
Top Tier: Renekton, Riven, Shen, Wukong, Jax, Singed
High Tier: Tryndamere, Rango, Aatrox, Vlad, Vayne, Quinn
Mid Tier:  Swain, Lissandra, Garen, Katarina(TP), Malphite, Rumble

Everyone else sucks or is extremely way too situational.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also my tier list of top laners:
> 
> God/doG tier: Nasus
> Top Tier: Renekton, Riven, Shen, Wukong, Jax, Singed
> ...



may i ask why singed? i dnt even see him played too much anymore except if i watch SircheZ or w/e his name is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2013)

Because he creates the greatest pressure top if left unchecked, he can still very easily proxy your entire minion wave in your base.

Oh, and put both Lee Sin and AD Nidalee as high-tier.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> *Because he creates the greatest pressure top if left unchecked*, he can still very easily proxy your entire minion wave in your base.
> 
> Oh, and put both Lee Sin and AD Nidalee as high-tier.



You're thinking of Tryndamere.


----------



## Treerone (Nov 8, 2013)

Singed creates way more pressure early game and mid game unless Trynd somehow gets far ahead of his opponent.

Where would you put Irelia?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2013)

What Treeone said.
I feel like Irelia is somewhere between low and mid-tier. She's just too weak in the current meta and is outscaled and hardcountered by the likes of Nasus and Jax, for instance. That said she is still a champion/assassin capable of outplaying the enemy laner and is fairly good to gank for but the risk:reward ratio is too skewed in the former; there is no objective reason to pick her when any of the other many options are available.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

trynd can fail lane pretty hard but as long as he remains farmed, he can just split push and 1v1 most people right out. he is actually fotm right now despite his nerfs. i dnt think he is unbalanced but he can be pretty annoying to deal with if left unchecked.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 8, 2013)

trynd's ult is so troll, you use it while charging into a teamfight, everyone focuses you cuz they're dumb, ofc you don't die and your team gets an ace.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 8, 2013)

4N said:


> trynd can fail lane pretty hard but as long as he remains farmed, he can just split push and 1v1 most people right out. he is actually fotm right now despite his nerfs. i dnt think he is unbalanced but he can be pretty annoying to deal with if left unchecked.



Dyrus has been spamming him lately and he often goes negative more often than not in lane, but still wins most of the games cause how troll Tryndamere is.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Dyrus has been spamming him lately and he often goes negative more often than not in lane, but still wins most of the games cause how troll Tryndamere is.



haha, yeah. been watching him duo with TOO and Bjergsen.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

damn they hit sivir's Q with Mjolnir. :s


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2013)

Now they are nerfing sivir under what reason? Riot-a-shit.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes Sivir is the last person to need nerfs


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 8, 2013)

Sivir has the highest win rate in solo que atm at 56%, not OP at all.


----------



## Nim (Nov 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> look at this, isn't it cute?!?!
> 
> awwww kittens
> much better than silly arguments!





neck breaker!


----------



## αce (Nov 8, 2013)

> i am guessing this is foreign london and not london london



the london that was forgotten


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

αce said:


> the london that was forgotten



but was it ever known?


----------



## Treerone (Nov 8, 2013)

Not really surprised with the Sivir Q nerfs. If anything was going to be nerfed it was that, shit hurts.


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2013)

Well she doesn't have much else to give.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2013)

I personally think her Q is by far the weakest aspect of her kit aside from her passive.

W - Free and THREE chaining autoattacks that have no target limit bounce.
E - Free to cast spell shield
R - Her AS steroid and a massive team MS steroid that made any kind of engagement or initiation guaranteed.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 8, 2013)

I feel like the Q is fine, her spellshield shouldn't be free imo.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 8, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> neck breaker!



That is sooo cute!


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 8, 2013)

Not like it wasn't possible already, I've seen all 5 nidalee and lux games before being hosted. Albeit those hosters usually get banned anyway.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 8, 2013)

That is actually scary.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

what is this winter lulu skin i've heard such legends of?


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2013)

4N said:


> what is this winter lulu skin i've heard such legends of?



Probably like a month and a half away. 

Had a pretty good day in solo queue today. Got promoted to Plat 4. Bought 3 Hybrid Pen Quints and dominated with them. Played some 3v3 and 1 normal in SR. Duo'd with Gogeta and carried hard the first game, tried to carry the second game but the only lane that didn't get wrecked was mid and even though I had kills Ahri and I couldn't stop the Swain train + the farmed Singed + the legendary Diamond V Sivir who was apparently "smurfing" (wtf challenger smurf?) who dominated bot lane smh. That second game was a trainwreck but aside from that, won 6/8 games today and did pretty well. 

Goal for the end of the season is to get Plat 1-2 MMR at the very least. So that next season if I do well enough in my placement matches I might get placed in Diamond. People have started banning or first picking Vi now however, which kinda sucks.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Probably like a month and a half away.
> 
> Had a pretty good day in solo queue today. Got promoted to Plat 4. Bought 3 Hybrid Pen Quints and dominated with them. Played some 3v3 and 1 normal in SR. Duo'd with Gogeta and carried hard the first game, tried to carry the second game but the only lane that didn't get wrecked was mid and even though I had kills Ahri and I couldn't stop the Swain train + the farmed Singed + the legendary Diamond V Sivir who was apparently "smurfing" (wtf challenger smurf?) who dominated bot lane smh. That second game was a trainwreck but aside from that, won 6/8 games today and did pretty well.
> 
> Goal for the end of the season is to get Plat 1-2 MMR at the very least. So that next season if I do well enough in my placement matches I might get placed in Diamond. People have started banning or first picking Vi now however, which kinda sucks.



Very nice!

Shame the season is over in 3 days.

random: I spent 3 hours searching for high quality hyouka avatars. found none.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 8, 2013)

[youtube]FCj0HGtL1_c[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

Not to ruin your hopes Hady but you might not be able to place in Diamond

Season 3 the highest people got placed was Plat 1, that includes even the people who had 3k elo at the end of Season 2.

But we'll see.


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2013)

Meh, even if I get placed in Plat 1-2 it'll only be a short climb to Diamond.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 8, 2013)

Meddler said:
			
		

> Sivir's Q currently scales with bonus AD, the change we're testing at the moment uses total AD instead however, so *the reduction in actual damage is much smaller than it appears* when just looking at the base ability damage. The goal here is to reduce Sivir's early game power a bit, while giving her similar effectiveness late game and slightly more power in mass AOE situations via the reduced falloff per target hit (AOE damage is one of Sivir's intended strengths).



Nerf le spell shield.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 8, 2013)

I should try for gold in the last 3 days


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2013)

Some fuckin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) forget that the chat and champ select have lag. So if they don't correct people by saying who called what first they need to deal with the consequences.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

are any of you having chat reconnect issues? i can't see anyone online in the LoL Client.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2013)

BEST CHAMPION

IN THE ENTIRE GAME

NASUS TOP with 300+ stack on q

just wow, enemy can't do shit. 

1v5? no problem,


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 8, 2013)

300 stacks? That's like, 19 minutes in if he had a few issues in lane.

Totally can't 1v5 at that point.

700 stacks? Maybe.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> BEST CHAMPION
> 
> IN THE ENTIRE GAME
> 
> ...



Bruiser or slow or stun + kite, kite, kite all day... GG!


----------



## Sansa (Nov 8, 2013)

Pantheon is a shitty broken champion and should be removed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2013)

How is he broken? He is a very snowball reliant champion that only works in a "global" comp and literally has the worst lategame of any champion,


----------



## Sansa (Nov 8, 2013)

Throw spears all day in lane.

Get too low to do anything.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Throw spears all day in lane.
> 
> Get too low to do anything.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 8, 2013)

I got fucked vs. a Pantheon in lane with a Xin... then the fucker thought it was a good idea to split push with a team w/o tanks and just ulted everytine we took 2 or 3 of his team down to be fucked over. GG 

but it was a fucking terror in lane. Spear, spear and having to wait for his fucking stun so i could do the air throw...


----------



## Sansa (Nov 8, 2013)

Atleast you can fucking dodge a nid spear.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2013)

still can't log onto chat service and when i do, i can't see everyone online and whoever i can see online aren't able to see my msgs and i can't see theirs. can't even see those people in my Offline list.


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

pantheon isn't even close to broken though


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 9, 2013)

4N said:


> still can't log onto chat service and when i do, i can't see everyone online and whoever i can see online aren't able to see my msgs and i can't see theirs. can't even see those people in my Offline list.



Sounds like a typical server issue.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 9, 2013)

Is Triforce better than Lich Bane on Kayle now?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 9, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Is Triforce better than Lich Bane on Kayle now?



I like Lichbane better cause you get the possibility of one shotting some one. I'd imagine Triforce would just give you better sustained damage. Kinda like the Akali tri vs Lichbane argument.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 9, 2013)

Had a graves that kept wandering off when we're trying to do objectives like dragon or pushing down a turret. He would b after an ace instead of pushing something with the team because he has to buy immediately after getting kills... Not sure why people do that. They can always get more gold by getting a turret and then b.

Told everyone to just follow fucking graves because he keeps wandering off. It paid off and we won the game that way. He had good mechanics but poor sense in taking objectives and grouping with the team when we're trying to do something.


----------



## Nim (Nov 9, 2013)

I hate it, when a teammate just wants to surrender and keeps spamming its lost while 15 mins into the game. His reason was "lee sin is fed". Lee was 2/2/1 and I was 3/0/1 with Jinx. So the reasoning is just shit D:<

Edit: 
Okay seems like he was just ruining every ranked game he was in


----------



## Maerala (Nov 9, 2013)

Apparently no one in Washington State can play right now.

Get fucked Kyle.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 9, 2013)

The Nasus visual update is out on EUW?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 9, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> The Nasus visual update is out on EUW?



Whatttttt!


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

Infernal Nasus looks so amazing.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Too bad Nasus is so boring to play.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Too bad Nasus is so boring to play.



so is Shen


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 9, 2013)

I miss when ignite was strong.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

I never really liked using Ignite, I just didn't see a use for it. Most kills you can secure you can do without ignite unless your facing dr.mundo. Nonetheless I use it anyway..


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> so is Shen



Not if you play Shen the way I do.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I miss when ignite was strong.



Ignite never got nerfed, people just got the option to go Barrier instead.

I miss when Barrier wasn't around and there was no real way to stop Graves burst.

And what's this about Nasus VU being out on EUW? It's not.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

Fuck this game.

I'll get silver next season.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ignite never got nerfed, people just got the option to go Barrier instead.



Ignite did get nerfed, they lowered the damage per level.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Ignite did get nerfed, they lowered the damage per level.



By 5, that's barely a nerf.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 9, 2013)

I've lost track of the number of times I've survived and my enemies have with 20 or less health after being ignited.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Fuck this game.
> 
> I'll get silver next season.



don't give up you can do it!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> And what's this about Nasus VU being out on EUW? It's not.



Ah, guess lolking changed the icon then because it's out on the PBE.



Nim♥ said:


> Edit:
> Okay seems like he was just ruining every ranked game he was in


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Never trust a 3rd party site when it comes to in game updates being implemented. 

At the rate Riot releases promised content, we're lucky they've been remaining consistent at all really.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally red the OP chap. Why is donflamingo so based?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

why is Midora so based??


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

Nah fuck that.

I roam, I shit on their mid, still lose the game.

Not to mention 5lp a win does fuck all, so fuck riot and fuck this game.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 9, 2013)

Just realized the solo que weekend trolls are gonna be in full force this weekend, especially since everyone is trying to grind their way up for one final push. Oh well, time to que for some games!


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

4N said:


> why is Midora so based??


Midora's a shit character with a shit motivation and a shit backstory imo. 

Dofla is the better character by far. 

Midora's character design is pretty legit tho.


Jiyeon said:


> Nah fuck that.
> 
> I roam, I shit on their mid, still lose the game.
> 
> Not to mention 5lp a win does fuck all, so fuck riot and fuck this game.



You're at 75 LP in Bronze 1! Why would you quit now? 

Not that I particularly care if you're Silver but it seems like such a waste when you're so close.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 9, 2013)

5LP? Ouch.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

Is it just me or has today been lasting forever. It's only 10 am in the morning here and I feel like it's 3 p.m.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

I get 5 lp a win and if I lose, I'll lose the same 5lp I just won.

I'm not motivated to play ranked at all.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 9, 2013)

Mmmmmm, let the solo q weekend trolls commence. Didn't expect on the first game. 1st pick picks AD, the next pick insta locks an AD as well saying, "first time Sivir." I expect good things out of this game.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

I had a WarWick invade an Amumu succesfully and get 3 kills for our team out of it.

Then he turns around and lets amumu smite steal his blue buff from him.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I had a WarWick invade an Amumu succesfully and get 3 kills for our team out of it.
> 
> Then he turns around and lets amumu smite steal his blue buff from him.



Not sure if serious or drunk...

steal means what?


----------



## Nim (Nov 9, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Is it just me or has today been lasting forever. It's only 10 am in the morning here and I feel like it's 3 p.m.



Yep xD
I always have the feehling it's 10 pm while it's still 4-6 pm. Damn darkness starting so early


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Midora's a shit character with a shit motivation and a shit backstory imo.
> 
> Dofla is the better character by far.
> 
> Midora's character design is pretty legit tho.



you are a scrub. 

you could not possibly comprehend the manliness that is Midora. 

but all that b.s. aside, if you call his motivation and backstory garbage, then you might as well call every other character in Toriko garbage as well. So what if tasting(eating) every type of food there is (which is basically every char's motivation in this manga) doesn't seem like such a good goal? put it within the context of the manga, thats a pretty huge deal. 

y u hate on Toriko for? as far as I am concerned and im a huge OP fan, Toriko has been putting OP in the dumpster for like the last 3 months now.  Not because of bad writing or anything from Oda, but nothing is really happening where Toriko has just been coming up with the twists one after the other.

Come to the hungry side of life Darth, so that you may be satiated to your heart's content.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

i watched Korra yesterday but now I have nothing to watch. :c

what good anime for this season are out there?


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

Log Horizon and KIK


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

4N said:


> you are a scrub.
> 
> you could not possibly comprehend the manliness that is Midora.
> 
> ...


no no, you're confusing personal interest with personal gain. Midora's backstory literally was nothing more than "i was thrown away as a child, forced to steal and kill to survive, and when I was saved I was responsible for the death of my savior so now I want to eat everything and share nothing"

Whereas Toriko's and Komatsu's and every other good guy (except Zebra lol) is to eat/cook good food and share it with the world. If you use food as the medium for the manga, which I have no problem with, then the good guy's motives are perfectly fine. However, it doesn't excuse Midora's shit for mentality. He's a generic "I LOST EVERYTHING SO NOW EVERYONE ELSE WILL TOO" villain and I never liked those characters. 


4N said:


> i watched Korra yesterday but now I have nothing to watch. :c
> 
> what good anime for this season are out there?



Kill La Kill, Monogatari, Kyoukai no Kanata, Samurai Flamenco, Log Horizon, Kyousougiga, and Gundam Build Fighters are my personal favorite anime airing this season. 

Outbreak Company, Galilei Donna, NouCome, Nagi no Asakura, Tokyo Ravens, Coppelion, and Strike the Blood are decent, but suffer from the generic anime curse and aren't really in the "good anime" category. But they're something to watch if you get bored. 

You should also be watching Marvel: Agents of Shield because that show is awesome and it has Agent Coulson.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

Toriko is boring for me.

I don't like it, a lot of people told me it was better than OP but I can't see it.

That's just my personal opinion though.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

4N said:


> i watched Korra yesterday but now I have nothing to watch. :c
> 
> what good anime for this season are out there?



You should watch/read Diamond no Ace, the anime just kicked off and has 5 episodes but the manga is nice and has 124 chapters atm.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Toriko putting One Piece in the dumpster?

Kyle, I respect your opinions but this time you've gone too far. You take that back.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

One Piece has interesting characters. No character really stand out to me in Toriko.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> Not sure if serious or drunk...
> 
> steal means what?



Warwick smited early and amumu smite stole it.

Stole it with Smite.

Steal:
Taking without permission.

Smite:
Smite is a targeted summoner spell that deals true damage to minions or neutral monsters.

He stole the blue buff warwick was taking with smite.

Amumu smited and stole the blue buff away from war wick.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Can't steal something that was already yours.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know why Saint Vicious was playing warwick in my ranked game.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> no no, you're confusing personal interest with personal gain. Midora's backstory literally was nothing more than "i was thrown away as a child, forced to steal and kill to survive, and when I was saved I was responsible for the death of my savior so now I want to eat everything and share nothing"
> 
> Whereas Toriko's and Komatsu's and every other good guy (except Zebra lol) is to eat/cook good food and share it with the world. If you use food as the medium for the manga, which I have no problem with, then the good guy's motives are perfectly fine. However, it doesn't excuse Midora's shit for mentality. He's a generic "I LOST EVERYTHING SO NOW EVERYONE ELSE WILL TOO" villain and I never liked those characters.
> 
> ...



Then i guess its a matter of taste. But tell me, TELL ME THIS DIDN'T OPEN YOUR FEEL PORES!




or a scene this manly


Midora is GOAT status. 

BUT I WILL GIVE U THIS - His backstory is cliche as fck.  

BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER. THE GUY IS GOAT! 



Vae said:


> You should watch/read Diamond no Ace, the anime just kicked off and has 5 episodes but the manga is nice and has 124 chapters atm.



I actually started watching that right after i asked for some anime to watch.  I tend to like sports anime a lot because it opens up my feels. Is it awesome like Slam Dunk or Rookies?



Darth said:


> Toriko putting One Piece in the dumpster?
> 
> Kyle, I respect your opinions but this time you've gone too far. You take that back.





ok, so maybe not DUMPSTER but its been more exciting for me these past couple of months. Oda is moving at a pretty slow pace right now so I'm almost certain he has great stuff in store for the near future but until that happens, Toriko is da besto.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXPyBlzxfc4[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXPyBlzxfc4[/youtube]



damn you're good at finding ancient videos on youtube.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLAlo-7odbM[/youtube]

Jungling

Solo laning

Roaming

At the same time


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd say Diamond no Ace is Prince of Tennis level.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

Never read either.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

It was directed at Kyle.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

Still, I never read either.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'd say Diamond no Ace is Prince of Tennis level.



dammit vae

i disliked Prince of Tennis ;_________;

well actually, i came to dislike it more and more with how ridiculous it gotten. it wasn't bad but damn.... how do i describe it.. it felt like i was reading Naruto with tennis as its theme instead of ninjas.

i dunno. I read Kuroko no basket and that shit is definitely some superman shit but thats because i stopped taking it srsly and enjoyed it for what it was.

i'll still watch Diamond no Ace tho. It seems pretty interesting so far.

wish there was a sports manga as awesome as Slam Dunk was. the pinnacle of sports manga imo. Hajime no Ippo back in the 90s and early 2000s comes in a close 2nd.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo has been going for 24 years and that shit still releases 7 page chapters sometimes.

Fucking god.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hajime no Ippo has been going for 24 years and that shit still releases 7 page chapters sometimes.
> 
> Fucking god.



ROFL

only fcking george could get away with that 

he did it last chapter. i was like wtf, PLZ GEORGE STAHP

its gonna be like another 2 months before we get mid way through his current fight. 

like srsly, how the hell do his editors let that shit go through.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLAlo-7odbM[/youtube]
> 
> Jungling
> 
> ...



fuck im buying gp now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, GP is a high-tier top laner. Most people just haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

just finished episode 2.

This anime is opening up my eporetionals (emotional+pores) 

maybe this may not be a bad anime after all.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

The KnK ep changed my thoughts on the series potential so far.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

oh and this song

[youtube]r30LB8dr6n8[/youtube]

and this one made the fight so cool

[youtube]uLZMmjPyQlQ[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh yeah, GP is a high-tier top laner. Most people just haven't figured it out yet.



This brings me hope.

Also, I rarely play malphite. But when I do, Trynd and Vayne are on the other team and it's damn rewarding to kill them both and win in the late game.


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

so like
i have like the throwing gene
its too strong


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

GP sucks

Fucking Darius shits on him and we all know how strong he is atm


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

αce said:


> so like
> i have like the throwing gene
> its too strong



So who from the Vulcun throwbargains is your daddy?

[youtube]N2PSibADWmo[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

if you haven't already, go listen to_ yoshimi battles the pink robots_
holy shit this album


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Thats an ignorant statement, Gogeta.
Right now the kings of top lane are people who scale well into late (re:Nasus/Jax) and make no mistakes GP scales extremely well. Darius is trivial because for him to have any assumed lane dominance you have to make the hypothetical that the jungler is never going to come for your hyperextended-vulnerable-to-ganking-ass. This is ultimately why "counters" in lane generally dont matter so long as you outscale your opponent while picking up some decent farm. With GP against hard lanes you just max the oranges and it is k. Plus you have the jungler concentrate on ganking bot/dragon control and even if they are counter-ganked, his ultimate guarantees the advantage in that scenario.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

Are we even talking about the same champion?

This ^ (use bro) gets beat by every fucking top laner.

If he goes crit, anyone with a bit of burst shits on him. If he goes tank, he doesn't do shit cause his passive isn't nearly as strong as Darius's so he can't rely on that.

He has 1 real damaging tool while every other top laner has 4.
He is a melee carry with 0 gap closers. He needs to AA to apply his passive you really think his shitty ass MS buff will help him with that?

The only reedeming aspects is his AOE buff late game and the AOE from his Ult which a support GP could do. Whatever he builds others champs could make better use of that item. He can't even harass in lane due to how costly his Q is.
The only thing a GP has been able to do against me as Darius is run away until i decided to get red buff.

He has no burst, low sustained damage and every other champ does his role better. If you use the "oh jungler will save me" excuse you might as well put Poppy Nasus Trynd or Wukong who all scale better than him. I'd much rather have them snowball than a god damn GP.

Fucking hell you talk about Darius yet GP has no real escapes either.
If GP ults bot yeah his team will have an advantage but you could pick Shen instead - not to mention how random GP's Ult is. Not only that, but doing so tells the enemy laner that you have basically 0 trading potential and are open to getting zoned and outraded.


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

gangplank is best plank


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Again, you seem to have a hardon for lane bullies.
How is what you said - one real damaging ability, no gap closers, etc any different from Nasus, the current goddog of top lane?

All being a lane bully accomplishes is perhaps having a 20-30 cs advantage max over someone who almost surely outscales you, and leaves you ultra vulnerable to ganks?

You say if you want bot lane presence from top, pick Shen - but there's so much difference between the ways both can assist that lane. 

GP is pretty much ungankable (assuming he's not already farming safely at turret as he should be) because he can slip out of anyway to lock him down with based oranges. And I don't know what you're talking about him having no damage, with 1 or 2 completed items, he is terror. Even if he's built tanky, the pirate is strong.

And he will get there. Perhaps faster than any of the top laners who would otherwise slap him around 1v1 for a bit. He earns more gold than you. Assists (and maybe kills) from his ult will add to that, as well as the dragon control he offers via his ult once his team takes out bot lane plus possibly their jungler while you're committed to trying to harass someone with infinite sustain out of top.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

Nasus can build full tank and still wreck teams - GP can build full tank and just be a soak up which others can do much better than him. To use the onhit ability he has to get crit - and he has to build squishy to do that which for a melee top laner with NO gapcloser, is stupid as shit. And as tanky it's 0 damage. That's why Nasus's Q is so much better.

Plus Nasus can easily farm up and be safe because of his passive, while GP has a long CD heal which costs mana.

With 1 or 2 completed items he wrecks face?
Poppy wrecks face with Triforce alone
Nasus can go 1 vs 3 with Iceborn and Visage
Riven can fuck your shit up with BT LW
Jax with BotRK Triforce is deadly as fuck too
BC Sunfire Garen is a terror to face
Tryndamere with BotRK and IE is king of duels

I am sorry but pretty much all of them seem so much better than this asshole.
You max W? Your gold gain is shit, you have absolutely 0 trade potential and 0 harass, and not to mention that the way to beat that is to go all in. His W is on such a long CD he won't have it up in time again.
You max Q? You have negligible sustain which costs a ton of mana.

Honestly if you think GP is ungankable i don't want to argue this with you anymore. I don't even want to get into this.
There is a reason he wasn't once picked in tournaments. The only 2 times i've seen him in my ranked games i've raped his shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

GAREN MADE YOUR LIST AND RENEKTON DIDN'T?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

Forgot about Renekton
Then again he only needs Sunfire to own
Hydra/Visage is just a bonus


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

tbf i don't know what they did to garen but he's so strong. >q>spin2win>ult.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh please. "Reason he isn't picked in tournaments".

Blah blah, generic sheep ideology. There's champions that have been untouched for the better part of a year that people(pros) ignored for whatever reason.

Your empirical data vs. two GPs is also inconclusive and suggests nothing.

I see you largely ignored his contributions to teamplay during the laning phase to harp on about how he's still weak 1v1 to conventional top laners (a point I did not contend) and to strawman an argument about his susceptibility to ganks.

Even if he maxes oranges, he is still gaining respectable gold from Parley last hits, so unless you're denying him in CS HARD, he will still make more gold than you after 10-15 minute (this is without picking up K/A or dragons which I keep emphasizing is his greatest strength/attribute).

Level 9, maxed oranges, he gains 360 base health(+1.0 AP) every 18 seconds. Not counting lifesteal and health regen, that's a LOT. You seem to be stuck in some stupid hypothetical though where GP will think he can out-trade most top lanes (I already admitted he cannot), and a situation where your attempts to bully him keeps the lane mysteriously frozen where he is not optimally last-hitting under tower or near it. He's not ungankable, don't be daft - no one is, but with his CC removal, a speed boost, and a zone-slow should he need to employ it - it's certainly difficult to.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 9, 2013)

JUST TELL ME WHAT TO BUILD ON GP

CRIT OR TANK OR BOTH


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

crit plank is only plank


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

BUILD AP             .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Triforce/Statik Shiv/IE/Randuins/SV/Ionian boots


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> BUILD AP             .



Dorans, Lichbane, Liandries, Magic Pen boots, and hourglass. (maybe nashor tooth)

SOMEONE DO IT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

AP pirate on ARAM is a damn riot.

Liandri's/Ionian/Cap/Lich Bane/Staff/DFG


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

Do you guys think Lee or Jarvan is a better jungler?


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Triforce/Statik Shiv/IE/Randuins/SV/Ionian boots


replace statik with hydra and you're good. need that lifesteal along with spirit visage.


Demonic Shaman said:


> Dorans, Lichbane, Liandries, Magic Pen boots, and hourglass. (maybe nashor tooth)
> 
> SOMEONE DO IT



Did AP GP multiple times. Instead of a Liandries I usually go DFG or Deathcap. It's hella fun tho.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

WAD

*Spoiler*: __ 



You seem to think that he will gain insane amounts of gold from his parley, you don't seem to even consider that especially at his turret he won't have time to only use his Q's. Not to mention that not using Q on enemy means that you let the enemy do whatever he wants to you

He isn't Ashe who will gain extra gold from every last hit.
So now that we cleared that unless he maxes it (and even then) his gold gain will be stupidly shit considering it still costs 70 mana when maxed, lets move on.
He is easily gankable. You seem to misunderstand one thing - his E has a cast animation. The gained MS is 8 PERCENT AT LEVEL 1. That's shit. That's nothing. His initial passive slow is 7 PERCENT.
That's extremely negligible. 

Get Nautilus to dive this mother fucker i guarantee you his citrons won't be able to do shit. You think his W will save him from ganks you forget that a jungler can have multiple forms of CC OR AT THE VERY LEAST RED BUFF
What's he going to do against red buff? Unless the jungler decided to not buy any boots while GP has Boots 3 + Alacrity, the jungler will be able to apply red buff constantly if he gets to GP.


One last thing, you also seem to believe that i consider the GP will just stand there 1v1ing.
No, Darius will pull the fucker and force that shit. You go Ghost on Jax vs this match up, go on take Cutlass and he can't escape you. Riven will catch him easily too. Honestly you think Darius Garen GP aren't played cause Pros don't play them?
They have 0 mobility, 0 CC, 0 specialty.
While those like Jax, Renekton, Nasus, Riven, do.

GP scales well late game i agree, but you really think he'd nearly be as big of a treat as say Tryndamere? (Who also has sustain, but has mobility, OP passive and Ult, and a higher AD buff alongside an AD debuff) Even if he is a late game treat there are others WHO WOULD BE MUCH BIGGER TREATS
I would still push the wave to deny the Nasus or Tryndamere, but having them snowballed is much worse for my team.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 9, 2013)

Darth said:
			
		

> Did AP GP multiple times. Instead of a Liandries I usually go DFG or Deathcap. It's hella fun tho.



I would think liandry would work out with his q and ult. Seems fun  LOL DFG. Yeah that sounds awesome


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

Honestly you can write whatever you want, i don't know what else to say to convince you.
GP is shit. He is gold dependent, every other person beats him in lane and others bring MUCH more to the team than him.
Not to mention how there are others who scale harder than him so even that's out of the bag. He has a very old kit and melee carries outside of Trynd are completely shit because they get blown up too fast or in GP's case CAN'T EVEN REACH THEIR TARGET.

I don't care if he is good, others being so much better than him in my book makes him crap. Even though he has very high base HP at level 1 his base stat scaling is crap.

Also, relying on your Q bonus gold to match your opponent's gold or even beat him is almost as bad as maxing E first on Ashe and going Avarice blade or w/e because you'll reach 6 items faster!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

@Pha - J4 generally.
@Darth - I think Shiv is more important (MS, crit, AS to apply passive, shock applying on parleys for maximum AoE damage and pushing potential) but Hydra is definitely a great item and can either replace IE or SV/Randuins depending if you're comfortable sacrificing that survivability.
@Gogeta - I think we've debated to our limits, but ultimately I think I should reiterate I'd place him as a high-tier top laner, and not as good as the current trend of Dogs, crocodiles, and resentful lesbians.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 9, 2013)

some people try so hard to be offended

and then when they can't find a reason to be offended, they try to be offended on the behalf of someone else

i don't even know why i started looking on tumblr, but now that i've found some of these people, i can't seem to stop

it's strangely fascinating


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Do you guys think Lee or Jarvan is a better jungler?



We should probably define what makes a "better jungler" first before we answer that question.

Clear speed, gank/kill threat, ability to counter jungle or deal with it, dueling capability, objective control, map mobility, skirmish strength (2v2/3v3), 5v5 team fight strength, early game dominance/late game scaling. 

These points are probably the main aspects of a jungler's "ability" as it were. 

When comparing Lee Sin to J4, both have a pretty similar clear speed, I'd argue that J4's gank/kill threat is a bit higher but Lee can counter jungle better. Ideally, Lee Sin has higher mobility but his mobility is largely dependent on targets to jump to (allied/enemy minions, wards, champions, etc) while J4's mobility is inherently based and is only dependent on the cooldown of his E/Q and it's mana cost. Cataclysm scales at all points in the game making J4 a very important player in team fights. Their skirmish strength is roughly the same in my opinion, Lee Sin might be able to deal more damage as well as shield his allies and peel for his carry, so i'll let Lee take this point. I'd also argue that Lee's objective control is a bit stronger as his combo scales with the target's missing hp. 

Verdict: Jarvan is an all around safer jungler to play. He is less skill dependent and a more forgiving champion. Lee Sin on the other hand, if played perfectly can have as much if not larger impact on the game, however due to his relatively high skill cap, it's difficult to do so and is not for the lower tier player. 

tldr; Jarvan in gold or below. Lee Sin at higher levels of play if your mechanics with him are good.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> We should probably define what makes a "better jungler" first before we answer that question.
> 
> Clear speed, gank/kill threat, ability to counter jungle or deal with it, dueling capability, objective control, map mobility, skirmish strength (2v2/3v3), 5v5 team fight strength, early game dominance/late game scaling.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your well-constructed answer.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I would think liandry would work out with his q and ult. Seems fun  LOL DFG. Yeah that sounds awesome


oh shit I forgot about his passive and the synergy with his ult. That would be pretty awesome actually. Lich Bane and Hourglass are definitely core. He needs CDR now that I think about it so Nashor's/Athene's would be smart on him. Blue buff/elixer/runes and masteries should be enough to get him to 40%. 

full build ap gangplank sounds hilariously awesome. heal for 29897938274 hp and get lich bane procs every time you Q lol. Liandries, Lich Bane, Zhonya's, DFG, Athene's, Sorc boots sounds like a beast build.


Gogeta said:


> GP is shit.



Well then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree that Lee is generally a better jungler when the part of the game where 'juggling' us still relevant. But J4 is infinitely better in 5v5.


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

jarvan>lee sin
can confirm


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd rather have a J4 on my team over Lee Sin almost any day.
Unless the Lee Sin is stupidly good mechanically i'd rather have J4 who can generally do a much more efficient job, more easily.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

GP is at the very least a better top laner than Darius.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

And now my tier list of junglers. Mind you this only applies to solo queue.

God Tier: J4, Vi, Aatrox
WAD Tier: Ezreal
Top Tier: Nocturne, Lee, Evelynn, Hecarim, Shyvana, Sejuani
High Tier: Elise, Nasus, Fiddle, Rammus, Udyr, Volibear, Zac

Everyone else is meh/bad.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Sej, Hec, and Eve are above Elise?

No u! 

imo Fiddle should be higher since it's a solo queue tier list. And Noc should be in the God tier list as well.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2013)

Why wouldn't sej be better than elise?


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

well of course at the highest levels of mechanics, lee sin is superior in most scenarios
but how many insecs are in solo q?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

I think Elise sucks and has always been highly overrated.
She is just a gimmicky Level 3 ganker who takes the kill a great deal of the time and sucks at teamfights.

I feel like Fiddle has potential to be God-tier or he's utter crap and it's not just contingent on the player's ability.

Noc is close to god-tier but I feel like he needs to be ahead at all points. A J4/Vi that are just doing alright will be much more useful/successful with equal takedowns/farm to a Noc. Though I suppose that means Aatrox might not qualify as God Tier himself.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

What the fuck, are you high WAD?

Elise is one of the most annoying and strongest junglers there is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Sej has great dueling, mobility, clear - and her ult wins skirmishes alone.

Hecarim is a fuckin nightmare if he snowballs and Nlitzes wards. Also strong teamfight.

Eve ignores wards, and is also great in tramfights.

Elise sucks. Mid and top just have to be vigilant for avoiding ganks in the first 4 minutes and that's it, she's been shut down.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

If you wanna go like 9/1/1 and forfeit at 20 because the score is 20-10 whereas you're 9 of the 10 because your team has no tank or teamfight ability.

Elise is the jungler for you.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

Ye, I agree Jarvan > Lee in most situations. His ganking power is so good and he's quite tanky. His ult is a guaranteed kill or force flashes. Kassadin's still a bitch to kill though.

also wad did you say ezreal was a jungler or are you joking.


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

wad im gonna have to disagree about elise
but i play in silver so idk


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

αce said:


> well of course at the highest levels of mechanics, lee sin is superior in most scenarios
> but how many insecs are in solo q?


exactly.


WAD said:


> I think Elise sucks and has always been highly overrated.
> She is just a gimmicky Level 3 ganker who takes the kill a great deal of the time and sucks at teamfights.
> 
> I feel like Fiddle has potential to be God-tier or he's utter crap and it's not just contingent on the player's ability.
> ...


A good Elise is terror dude. I think you're vastly underrating her. 

Agreed on your points for Vi/J4, but Noc doesn't really need to be ahead at all times to be useful. His ultimate alone can win games. Global blind + one of the best initiates in the game when combined with other champion abilities like ori ball or shen ult. 


WAD said:


> Elise sucks. Mid and top just have to be vigilant for avoiding ganks in the first 4 minutes and that's it, she's been shut down.


You sir, are vastly misinformed. 


WAD said:


> If you wanna go like 9/1/1 and forfeit at 20 because the score is 20-10 whereas you're 9 of the 10 because your team has no tank or teamfight ability.
> 
> Elise is the jungler for you.



You can say the same about every single jungler in the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

I invite you all to play 5 ranked games with Elise.

The first you'll stomp hard and carry the game and they'll forfeit at 20.
The second you'll do good, maybe 1 or 2 successful ganks but it won't be enough, some random lane will feed hard and you can't do crap 5v5.
Third you'll pretty much not accomplish anything gankwise but one of your lanes will carry.
Fourth game you'll rape hard and have all the kills but somehow all your lanes will lose even if they only have assists.
Fifth game you'll do good, your team will even win early/midgame but the other tram will eventually just group and fight better than you.

*Estimated record*: 2-3

You'll have a great KDA and the ability to whine about your team sucking without realizing Elise is just a retard-proof version of Lee Sin.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

Hady, PGHatchy is wondering when we're gonna practice with team synergy before the tournament.

EDIT: Nvm, we need another solo laner, Hatchy is gonna support me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

When is that tournament supposed to be anyways?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> When is that tournament supposed to be anyways?



16-17th.

I want to play with the team a few games before the tournament so you can't join Waddles.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

So does anyone here read Marvel comics


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

No problemo.
First LoL tournament I enter I want to win.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hady, PGHatchy is wondering when we're gonna practice with team synergy before the tournament.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, we need another solo laner, Hatchy is gonna support me.



wtf so we're short both solo laners now?

rofl srsly. 

I can be online tomorrow and pretty much any day next week except Tuesday. 


@Gogeta I do on occasion. Which comics specifically?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> I invite you all to play 5 ranked games with Elise.
> 
> The first you'll stomp hard and carry the game and they'll forfeit at 20.
> The second you'll do good, maybe 1 or 2 successful ganks but it won't be enough, some random lane will feed hard and you can't do crap 5v5.
> ...



im 12-7 in ranked with elise with a game average of 5/3/11. sure i might be silver but she isn't bad. She is one of the best junglers there is right now and with the snowbally  naturee of this game, she can start one pretty easily.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

IDK i just read Age of Ultron a while back and it's awesome

Anything like it
I mean i want something that's at least somewhat new so the art is awesome
But i also want a cool storyline

The main heroes (Iron Man, Hulk, Wolverine) would be nice, not interested in fantastic four or w/e
I also like that in that comic there were multi-verse stuff but i did hear that something like that happened in the past and it was horrible
I am completely lost so don't judge me


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

Nah we have the entire team roster now.

He had 2 friends who can solo lane, PGVafanior and Invoke wEllt.

I'll get them to sign up on the site and shit, only thing that sucks is that you play way less than all of us.

We're gonna 4man prac now with a stand in.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> IDK i just read Age of Ultron a while back and it's awesome
> 
> Anything like it
> I mean i want something that's at least somewhat new so the art is awesome
> ...



Ultimate Spiderman, Ultimate Comics: X-Men, Ultimate Comics: Fallout, and Ultimate Comics: The Ultimates are the comics that i'm currently reading. The original Ultimate Spiderman is better than the relaunch imo and I really recommend them all.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So does anyone here read Marvel comics



I knew a guy IRL who drew Spiderman comics for Marvel

sadly I don't read them


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

Diamond no Ace so good. 

ON chapter 38.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nah we have the entire team roster now.
> 
> He had 2 friends who can solo lane, PGVafanior and Invoke wEllt.
> 
> ...



Sweet. Let me know how it goes. If they're interested, the junglers i'm practicing are Vi, Elise, Nocturne, Zac, and Volibear. Also interested in trying out Shyvana this week and if the results are good I can add her to the roster. I'll talk to you about it on Skype tomorrow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Elise sucks in gold plus, only reason it works at lower ELOs are because people are far less aware/responsive of being ganked and because people tend to morally surrender at the most marginal disadvantage before even midgame hits.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Elise sucks in gold plus, only reason it works at lower ELOs are because people are far less aware/responsive of being ganked and because people tend to morally surrender at the most marginal disadvantage before even midgame hits.



Elise is one of Meteos's best champs.

So as TOO. So as Nightblue3.

And all 3 are players that have been in the Challenger brackets.

Every champ has their pros and cons. Elise isn't good for teamfighting as she works better to create picks. If thats the case, why not play her to those strengths instead of to her weaknesses?

Thats like saying Blitzcrank is great for teamfights when he is actually shit for those. He works better by creating a 4v5 advantage for your team. You even made mention of this when you played with us on NA 2 weeks ago. D: All champs fill a niche in the game, you just need to find them and play them towards that niche. As you always say, there is no such thing as an unviable champ.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Elise sucks in gold plus, only reason it works at lower ELOs are because people are far less aware/responsive of being ganked and because people tend to morally surrender at the most marginal disadvantage before even midgame hits.



I've been doing relatively well with her in Platinum tbh. And it's not like I only play against plat v's with low mmr or anything...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

She is a top 10 jungler. I'm saying she sucks relative to peoples' opinion of her, which is way too high and laughable with the notion that she is "OP" while no one has that notion at all of J4 when he essentially makes non-escape ADs (Ashe, Varus, Twitch...Jinx, etc.) completely unplayable against him.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 9, 2013)

i don't read marvel, but i used to read some vertigo comics, if anyone else does?

i did until the local comic shop where i lived in england packed up and moved to the isle of man


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Elise may not be as good as other junglers in team fights, but she's still good to have in them.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Also Gogeta, if you can get your hands on any Spawn comics you should most definitely do so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Elise may not be as good as other junglers in team fights, but she's still good to have in them.



Barely. Hence why she is best of high-tier but all the the ones in god and top-tier 5v5 much better than her.

J4? Yes.
Vi? Yes.
Aatrox? Yes.
Eve? Yes.
Noc? Yes.
Lee? Yes.
Sejuani? Yes.
Hecarim? Yes.
Shyvana? Yes.

All 9 of them teamfight better than her, with at least half having the same early game presence/gank potential as her, if not in cases like Shyvana, they excel in other qualities while still being relevant for fights later.

You have to play her in some kind of stupid "pick" comp. In which case, why not just play Vi or Lee? If banned or picked, Nocturne and Eve are certainly better.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> Elise sucks in gold plus, only reason it works at lower ELOs are because people are far less aware/responsive of being ganked and because people tend to morally surrender at the most marginal disadvantage before even midgame hits.



That explains why she was such a highly contested pro pick for several months


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Because her numbers and certain mechanics like rappel haven't been nerfed to hell and back since...


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

whats wrong with her rappel?


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

4N said:


> whats wrong with her rappel?



WAD's using it's nerf as justification for his reasoning that Elise is a second rate jungler. 

Even though it's still OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

I just don't see anything that makes her truly excel or stand out aside from a strong Lvl 3 gank.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

Adrian carrying me to silver.

Yusss.


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

i got genome to silver
bronzies come hither


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

y u never on league Ace-kun?


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

αce said:


> i got genome to silver
> bronzies come hither



You better be at least Gold before I transfer back to NA.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

James would eventually gotten his own yung self to Silver doe.
Based Godflefries, the only man with more baron stealing talent than I.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

my god

im awful at this game. always knew that. but holy crap, im so bad at top lane. i lost to a zed as renekton 

it was like my 3rd time ever playing the champ but damn smh. i didnt even pay attention to red pot zed. i was like wtf, how is this bitch doing so much dmg. then i realized he used 2 red pots during laning phase.

but it didnt matter.

lose laning phase. still can peel anyway for team in fights. renek is something else :s


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> You better be at least Gold before I transfer back to NA.



he won't. ace is better off without the pressures of ranked.



WAD said:


> James would eventually gotten his own yung self to Silver doe.
> Based Godflefries, the only man with more baron stealing talent than I.



yeah he would have. i would actually encourage peeps to solo que more than duo. in one instance where a duo worked out for me was just in that game with Ace.

lucky for me, my team carried me through my last promo and now im at silver 3. god bless based mmr.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

red pot zed huh?

Yeah that's a pretty strong cheese. Keep your eye out for that from now on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Not as strong as Redpotekton.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

meh, if you like your cheese sliced and diced then yeah it's pretty good. 

I'm more of a Swiss kinda guy myself. Like my cheese Rivenized. Poke em full of holes Broken Wings style


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

> y u never on league Ace-kun?



school op



> You better be at least Gold before I transfer back to NA.



before the deadline?
nope


possibly after


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Almost negged you, Darth.
Almost negged you.


----------



## αce (Nov 9, 2013)

do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

Gonna go fuck around in ranked now.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

wtf, after all that rhyming now I can't be witty?

fuck you.  I thought that was pretty clever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2013)

There's a difference between being witty and being..._cheesy._


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Speaking of negs...


----------



## Guiness (Nov 9, 2013)

is jungle karthus still considered a troll pick? it seems to work sometimes in higher elo but no one does it in lower elo.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2013)

Because no one in low elo knows what they're doing.

Stop asking rhetorical questions.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 9, 2013)

4N said:


> is jungle karthus still considered a troll pick? it seems to work sometimes in higher elo but no one does it in lower elo.



Anything is considered a troll pick if the pros or the higher elos haven't done it.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

soooo won't everyone just kill karthus in his jungle? 

doesn't seem viable. :x


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Because no one in low elo knows what they're doing.
> 
> Stop asking rhetorical questions.





Demonic Shaman said:


> Anything is considered a troll pick if the pros or the higher elos haven't done it.





RemChu said:


> soooo won't everyone just kill karthus in his jungle?
> 
> doesn't seem viable. :x



thing is, everyone expects the jungle invade so its like really easy to prepare against it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2013)

WAD hates elise because kyle always KSes him  when we play


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

what can i say? bitch too good at execution


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 10, 2013)

One more day till I can use my Victorious Elise, yay.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

Slept from 6pm to 5 Am. Be jelly.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay Dia 4 promos


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 10, 2013)

The last day elo climb.

Guess I won't be Plat till season 4, oh well, gold border is good enough for now.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 10, 2013)

Riot please take all my money.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 10, 2013)

Well failed my promos. First game enemy Lee dives bot but Amumu is trying to snowball the TP Irelia who never used TP to roam.

Second game, Ryze with TP who never ever used it. I felt sad for bot cause the enemy Kayle WALKED and ganked bot over and over while Ryze farmed
Take barrier or Ignite not TP if you won't ever use it. How is this such a hard concept?
Better luck next time eh


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 10, 2013)

Heh...fuck ranked.

Going 8-0, roaming both lanes, still not enough when teammates are total morons.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> Riot please take all my money.



how disgusting.


EDIT: for my sig which gif should i keep? or should i keep both?

EDIT EDIT: Reading Diamond no Ace also. I like it but it also has similar vibes to Slam Dunk.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> One more day till I can use my Victorious Elise, yay.



Me too aww yeahh <3


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

αce said:


> school op
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's not switching back in like 2 years


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Is Riven worth purchasing?

edit: actually my sig may answer that question >.<


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

if you're going to play her, then sure

any champ is worth purchasing if you're going to play them, you'll get them all eventually anyway


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Is Riven worth purchasing?



I would say so, my most used champion, very strong and can dominate top and mid pretty easily.

She has some counters though, so you have to be careful when picking her.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

I just had a dream that Vae shot and killed a 12-year-old Hady because he was trying to show someone how to play Maokai.





Phanalax said:


> Is Riven worth purchasing?
> 
> edit: actually my sig may answer that question >.<



She's one of the rulers of top lane right now, so. Get dat freelo while you can.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah okay thank you guys

nice set mae


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2013)

rivens good until they pick garen or kennen and then you just cry


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

what was the first champ you all bought? :3

I remember purchasing Annie years ago... good times


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> rivens good until they pick garen or kennen and then you just cry



or Renekton, fuck the gator.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> what was the first champ you all bought? :3
> 
> I remember purchasing Annie years ago... good times



amumu! cutest champ


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2013)

next champ i'm buying is Khartus. That shit looks fun as hell.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought dat Ashe.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone perhaps watch the anime Hyouka? It's not that new, started April 2012, but I remember watching some of it and stopping for some reason. I recently decided to watch the rest of it and now I love it all over again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Nim (Nov 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Has anyone perhaps watch the anime Hyouka? It's not that new, started April 2012, but I remember watching some of it and stopping for some reason. I recently decided to watch the rest of it and now I love it all over again.



Yep, watched it when it was still airing. Liked it, I guess. Was nothing special


----------



## Chaos (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought Swain yesterday. What a glorious troll that guy is.

5000th post


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> *I just had a dream that Vae shot and killed a 12-year-old Hady because he was trying to show someone how to play Maokai.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Yep, watched it when it was still airing. Liked it, I guess. Was nothing special



I don't know why I like it so much, probably because Houtarou reminds me of myself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2013)

I will attempt to interpret Adrian's dream.

Vae=the personification of evil
12 year old Hady=innocence before corruption (as he becomes hella troll later in life)
Maokai = a tree, representative in hippy culture to be 'free', but a self-loathing existence.

So the dream is about someone bad who killed someones innocence who was showing someone (this ambiguous person is in all likelihood, Adrian) what it means to be free-spirited, albeit coincidentally resentful of their own life.

So Adrian is recalling the time that whoever taught him to embrace his homosexuality, and how they then lost their nature since.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> I will attempt to interpret Adrian's dream.
> 
> Vae=the personification of evil
> 12 year old Hady=innocence before corruption (as he becomes hella troll later in life)
> ...



I... what.


In that dream you would have to have visualized what Vae and everyone looked like, so I'm intrigued on what you thought them as.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

Adrian already knows what me and Hady look like IRL.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

So does WAD, I should add.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh. Well, the more you know.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> What the fuck







WAD said:


> I will attempt to interpret Adrian's dream.
> 
> Vae=the personification of evil
> 12 year old Hady=innocence before corruption (as he becomes hella troll later in life)
> ...



This is the greatest thing I've ever read.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

I just take it as Vae being a dick.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

That sounds more logical.


----------



## Nim (Nov 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> I will attempt to interpret Adrian's dream.
> 
> Vae=the personification of evil
> 12 year old Hady=innocence before corruption (as he becomes hella troll later in life)
> ...



damn I can't rep you xD


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

Found the perfect gif for hunterxhunter fans


----------



## Morglay (Nov 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Found the perfect gif for hunterxhunter fans



That might be the greatest thing my eyes have ever seen in all their 21 years of viewing shit.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh Nidalee, why art thou so op.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Found the perfect gif for hunterxhunter fans



Well I'll be damned that is quite accurate.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> what was the first champ you all bought? :3
> 
> I remember purchasing Annie years ago... good times



Lux. Because when I first started out, I got Hyper Beamed by one.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Lux. Because when I first started out, I got Hyper Beamed by one.



Lol, she was one of my first larger purchases too


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

Pretty sure the first champ I ever bought was Xin Zhao, friend of mine told me he was easy and OP.

He was right, at the time.


----------



## Nim (Nov 10, 2013)

My first champ after Ashe (I don't count that) was Akali  and then Irelia. I owned with them!!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 10, 2013)

how do i build AD Kog

Triforce IE

or IE PD

Or BotRK PD

Halp


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 10, 2013)

My friend only played Heimer from when he started till he hit level 30. He still does actually, trying a new champ or two after every like 50 games.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2013)

2 games left for my chat bann to be lifted and then pops out an advice saying i have 64 more games. I can accept to be punished if i did something bad but in the last 10 games, on wich my chat was restricted, i can remember saying anything to be reported or cursing at all. this is just bullshit


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> how do i build AD Kog
> 
> Triforce IE
> 
> ...



I'd go BotRK PD/TF(depends on the situation) IE LW and then QSS/Veil/GA.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

first champ ever was yi
when the jungle was full of new and exciting monsters and every game seemed like a new adventure


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

@ Vae, did Chausie end up getting a refund for mystery gifting you Sakura Karma when it went on sale like a day later?

I gave Terry Greybeard Veigar and now it's on sale. 



αce said:


> first champ ever was yi
> when the jungle was full of new and exciting monsters and every game seemed like a new adventure



Queer.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

You all are so kind to each other.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, she got a refund, but only because it was on sale WHILE I got it.

You're not going to get a refund because it wasn't on sale when you gifted it.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> @ Vae, did Chausie end up getting a refund for mystery gifting you Sakura Karma when it went on sale like a day later?
> 
> I gave Terry Greybeard Veigar and now it's on sale.
> 
> ...



i read that wrong the first time!

ye i got a refund, got an email through saying sorry for the mistake and that i am being refunded/vae can keep the skin


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

Diamond no Ace is pretty good.

Its no Slam Dunk but its one of the better sport mangas i've read in a while.

Has anyone here ever read Rookies? Pretty underrated manga imo.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2013)

Rookies is good, King of Golf is also(surprisingly) good


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> what was the first champ you all bought? :3
> 
> I remember purchasing Annie years ago... good times



I believe it was Annie, she has been my main ever since.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I believe it was Annie, she has been my main ever since.



We are brothers in crime, both purchasing Annie first. :3


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

Yooooooooo,


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Rookies is good, King of Golf is also(surprisingly) good



wat

Golf?

james plz. that is possibly the most boring sport in existence.

but you did acknowledge Rookies as a good manga, something most people do not do. perhaps i may give it a go. 

what are your favorite sports manga, based james?


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

Have you ever tried golf? Actually takes good posture and shit.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Have you ever tried golf? Actually takes good posture and shit.



i understand that. i never said its a shitty sport.

i just said it was incredibly boring.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't like watching golf.

It's really fun to play though, IMO.


----------



## Didi (Nov 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> what was the first champ you all bought? :3
> 
> I remember purchasing Annie years ago... good times



Warwick

Because I played him when I was level 3 and fucking stomped a game and thought he was super fun


Don't play him as much nowadays, but still a fun champ

Also the first champ I bought a skin for I think (Tundra Warwick)


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

I should take fencing classes.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I should take fencing classes.



ofc you would like that. 

prancing about in some beyonce tights, swinging that rapier as if you are dancing to her "Put a ring on it" song.

oh, i see it clearly.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

You may or may not

have pictured that a _little_ more vividly than I did.

Also seriously debating getting Celestine Soraka. halp


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 10, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> Golf?
> 
> ...



It is the most boring sport to watch. But like Vae said, its actually really fun. 

I would have to say the most boring sport to play is probably curling. Tried it once. Shit frustrated me to no ends. And it's kind of boring as well.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

I went to one baseball game and it was 6 hours long >.> and my team didn't even win.

I mostly watch football though my Steelers are god awful. Golf is bleh, basketball is bleh.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> You may or may not
> 
> have pictured that a _little_ more vividly than I did.
> 
> Also seriously debating getting Celestine Soraka. halp



get it! i'm thinking of getting it too, it looks pretty

also, if somewhere near you does fencing then go for it! it's so elegant looking, even with all the protective gear they wear.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

Basketball is an analogy for life. You have a goal and there are people in the way of you achieving that goal, and you have to move through that. 

oh and working with others.
gg


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh and though it was frustrating to learn. Golf is relaxing once you get the swing of it.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It is the most boring sport to watch. But like Vae said, its actually really fun.
> 
> I would have to say the most boring sport to play is probably curling. Tried it once. Shit frustrated me to no ends. And it's kind of boring as well.



what's curling?

i've always found cricket exceedingly boring to watch, yet it seems so popular in so many different places.

two sports i don't understand, but are hella fun to watch are rugby and hurling


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 10, 2013)

Curling is hilariously entertaining to watch.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> get it! i'm thinking of getting it too, it looks pretty



I did it!

Now you have to too. 

I'll get Divine next sale.



> also, if somewhere near you does fencing then go for it! it's so elegant looking, even with all the protective gear they wear



It's very fancy.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

Curling is when you take your dong and pull it backwards into a *************

******


----------



## Sansa (Nov 10, 2013)

Literally got +2lp from a 40+ minute game.

Fuck you riot.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

can confirm curling is frustrating as shit


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what's curling?
> 
> i've always found cricket exceedingly boring to watch, yet it seems so popular in so many different places.
> 
> two sports i don't understand, but are hella fun to watch are rugby and hurling



wat

cricket is very exciting to watch

get taste you irish rainbow 

my favorite format of cricket to watch is Test Matches. You get to see a testament of the player's true skill over the course of 5 days.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

Trying out AP sion mid 

GOING TO EAT SOME BRAINS, someone gift me the lumberjack skin?


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

cricket is garbage


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

> get taste you irish rainbow



weren't you the guy who said vayne's default was her best skin?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> Golf?
> 
> ...



Its boring to watch but King of Golf makes it great

top sports manga are prob Slam Dunk/Real/Rookies/Touch/Eyeshield 21(up until a certain part anyway)


----------



## Sansa (Nov 10, 2013)

Cricket is fucking rubbish 

Never understood how anyone gets excited watching that.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> cricket is very exciting to watch
> 
> ...



irish rainbow?

what does that even mean?



Maerala said:


> I did it!
> 
> Now you have to too.
> 
> ...



okok! i'll get it now, can use the rp i was refunded from gifting vae!

i don't really like divine much myself. i think i like soraka as a goat lady too much to think about her as anything else! 

i have dryad already, that's really pretty too

the only champ that i play often and don't have a skin for now is fiddlesticks, but i wanna hold out for the one with the union flag


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

Irish rainbow

Irish- A group of drunken catholics with a funny accent

Rainbow- colorful, spectrum, a symbol of gay right.


Thus I conclude he is calling you a drunken lesbian with a funny accent.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

i don't have an irish accent though


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

First step is denial.




Jesus why am i so obnoxious?




If I ever go to Japan I gotta check these out and see if they are as creepy as one would think.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

To be honest, I hate watching almost every sport.

The only sport event I watch is the world finals in football.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what's curling?
> 
> i've always found cricket exceedingly boring to watch, yet it seems so popular in so many different places.
> 
> two sports i don't understand, but are hella fun to watch are rugby and hurling



its when your on ice and you use broom things to hit stone things into mark things. you can tell I put a lot of research into that answer.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> To be honest, I hate watching almost every sport.
> 
> The only sport event I watch is the world finals in football.



Basketball is fun to watch now. Miami Heat made everyone try harder.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

13/5 first game sion....ranked too....

I have to say the only times I died was uh saving teammates, insane burst, insane wave clear.

I 1v2 ori and j4 and burst the fuck out of j4 at level 3 ~_~


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> its when your on ice and you use broom things to hit stone things into mark things. you can tell I put a lot of research into that answer.



sounds enthralling


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

αce said:


> cricket is garbage



you just mad Canada sucks at the sport. 



αce said:


> weren't you the guy who said vayne's default was her best skin?



>_>

Dragonslayer is the best. THEN default skin. 



Jiyeon said:


> Cricket is fucking rubbish
> 
> Never understood how anyone gets excited watching that.



you fail to understand the awesomeness that is cricket.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

***** sex is the best sport.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

All I know is that when India and Pakistan face each other in cricket, shit get real.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

4N said:


> you just mad Canada sucks at the sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you really mean to call me a drunk lesbian with a funny accent, 4n?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm English and still don't understand how or why other English people find Cricket exciting.

It's a bunch of guys standing in the sun throwing/hitting/catching a ball.

Also, if there was a league maid cafe, who would you choose as your maid?
I'd probably go with Jinx or Ahri.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

you are such a teenager


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

would never go to a league cafe


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

You can make your own league cafe one day jiyeon. With ugly weaboo anime girls.

Oh so our drier and water heater broke down. Is this what it's like to be poor?


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2013)

LEe sin in my animes


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> did you really mean to call me a drunk lesbian with a funny accent, 4n?



lolwtf
no.

where did u get that from?



Jiyeon said:


> I'm English and still don't understand how or why other English people find Cricket exciting.
> 
> It's a bunch of guys standing in the sun throwing/hitting/catching a ball.
> 
> ...



wait, if you are british, what the fck are you doing playing on NA servers? LOL


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2013)

played 2 normales as support Ryze and Leona. 2ez wins!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

What ace said.

And Kyle, he's obviously on NA because NA friends introduced him to the game?

Unlike me and some others, he decided to stay despite the ping, I guess.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> What ace said.
> 
> And Kyle, he's obviously on NA because NA friends introduced him to the game?
> 
> Unlike me and some others, he decided to stay despite the ping, I guess.



welp

i dnt know how you guys withstood that ping for over a year but i suppose i would have done the same thing if my friends introduced me to the game on EUW servers.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

Season is almost over, EUW ranked queues are down because of issues.

Oh how amusing, people won't be able to make the last leap for Gold 

EDIT: I didn't care about the ping because I never even tried to play on EUW, so it was normal for me what I was used to.

Then I tried EUW and never even looked back.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd just like to say that i think John Lennon and the Beatles are overrated.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 10, 2013)

"okay"


uhh, what happens at the end of the season? how long is ranked down for? how long till the season four changes are patched in?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

k all us Silver scrubs need to make at least Plat before Season 5 to cleanse the shame of not making Gold.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2013)

Who is the blonde on the previous page supposed to be, Lux?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

Those are all Demacian champions except for Lee Sin, so probably.

Although not sure if the yordle is Poppy or Tristana.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

that wide ugly mug is definitely poppy.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm English and still don't understand how or why other English people find Cricket exciting.
> 
> It's a bunch of guys standing in the sun throwing/hitting/catching a ball.



Clearly you have never watched it live or played in a match. You have to feel it to believe.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't even know why I play on the weekends. My last game was just wtf. 5 mins into the game and I gank top and get first blood. I'm thinking, I'm just gonna camp this dude since top is my duo buddy, ez win. By the time I help push the lane and B, bot gets ganked, double killed and their tower gets destroyed by the time I can even react to run bot. First thing typed is, "wtf Noct, help bot, you never ganked once." Seriously, wtf is wrong with some people. You jungle mains must have it hard.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

> I'd just like to say that i think John Lennon and the Beatles are overrated.



Maybe so, but go listen to revolver by the beatles and tell me it isn't a masterpiece. From a pure lyrical and vocal standpoint, there are better groups and individual artists that eclipse the beatles. The reason they are so highly regarded among music critics is because they are the first gorup who managed to take the roots of progressive (Sgt. Pepper's lonely hearts club band) and psychedelic rock (revolver) and make it popular.

Pioneers of a sort.




_The Queen is Dead_ by the Smiths is still the best album ever made by anyone ever.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

I mean it's like. They are worshipped and shit. Then you listen to hey jude. It sounds real nice. But then you realize how it's just repetition for like 7 mins.


Then there is john himself. From what I have gathered from teh o so trusty interwebs. The man was a hypocritical douche.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

Lennon was the_ original_ douche.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

Although this Yoshimi battles the pink robots has been on repeat for the past day


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

Then people want them back like as if they would make any good music any more. People and artist have to face that there is only so much artists could wright about. It's happening to Eminem, Jay-Z, and Nas. Guns and Roses. Metallica, etc. Pretty sure too if tupac and biggie were still alive they'd run out of ideas and be treated like they got nothing left.

only person I'd probably want back is Freddie Mercury because dat voice. EDIT: And Michael Jackson.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

Uh in terms of rap Eminem and Jay-Z are the goats. I mean, Nas is good, but some of the beats and albums he decides to put out sometimes flabbergast me. Honourable mention to Andre 3000

Jay from 1996-03 is unmatched by anyone.


Eminem fell off after the Eminem Show and Jay fell off after the Black Album. Oh well, they are pretty much established living legends in rap and its only a matter of time before Jay-Z gets introduced into the rock and roll hall of hame. 2016 i believe.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not arguing about their titles. I'm arguing about what they bring to the table now. I'd much rather listen to Hopsin, Tech n9ne and macklemore (which isn't a bad thing  at all really.) Also, don't forget how Nas influenced probably every rapper known today. Including Jay-Z.

And iirc beat Jay-Z in the feud with Ether.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2013)

just lost 2 ranked games. 

my mmr is still higher than silver 3. god blessed.

im sad i won't get the elise skin (could care less about getting gold) but i didn't deserve it. maybe next season i'll be good enough to get the next victorious skin. 

i'll just be satisfied having reached silver 3. started in bronze 1, dropped to bronze 3, practiced in normals, went back to ranked and pretty much just soared from bronze 2 straight to silver 3 in like 20 games. nothing astounding but nothing to be ashamed of either. 

gl to rem and jiyeon. hope you guys make it to silver in time.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

They've both been rapping since 96 and rap has changed a lot since then. So have they as people. Jay-z can't possibly rap about the same material that he did back in 96 since he's so disconnected with the marcy projects. And Eminem moved on with his drug/wife killing ways a while ago. So I mean, yeah, once in a while they might drop good verses or songs but they aren't the same people they used to be.


Also yeah, Nas influenced Jay but that doesn't really matter. Jay has a holy trinity of albums that Nas won't match. 


And yeah, call me crazy but Takeover was better than Ether.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

αce said:


> They've both been rapping since 96 and rap has changed a lot since then. So have they as people. Jay-z can't possibly rap about the same material that he did back in 96 since he's so disconnected with the marcy projects. And Eminem moved on with his drug/wife killing ways a while ago. So I mean, yeah, once in a while they might drop good verses or songs but they aren't the same people they used to be.
> 
> 
> Also yeah, Nas influenced Jay but that doesn't really matter. Jay has a holy trinity of albums that Nas won't match.
> ...



People would call you crazy.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

Ether sounded like an emotional 14 year old response.

"gay-z" "cokcafella records"

really?
ok


everything jay said about nas was right
in fact, if not for that feud, nas was going to fade into irrelevancy in the mainstream




takeover was a grown mans response
ether was just a tempter tantrum


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

and the blueprint became a classic with universal acclaim while stillmatic's only famous track is ether and one mic
and one only because it references jay


good job nas


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

Death Blossom Elise is still better.


----------



## αce (Nov 10, 2013)

your mom is still better


----------



## Maerala (Nov 10, 2013)

i'm recycling


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

αce said:


> Ether sounded like an emotional 14 year old response.
> 
> "gay-z" "cokcafella records"
> 
> ...





αce said:


> and the blueprint became a classic with universal acclaim while stillmatic's only famous track is ether and one mic
> and one only because it references jay
> 
> 
> good job nas



Ether was the response. Takeover was the shots.

I agree though. It kept Nas alive which is why people say rap feuds are good for the genre.

 But some people still say that Illmatic or It was written were more influential than what Jay-Z had.


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2013)

illmatic is one of the most influential rap albums ever
no arguing there, jay even gave it props in a diss song l0l





15/10
would smash
repeatedly


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Nas hit that bump in the road that most artist hit which is running out of ideas. Be honest. Jay-Z would not be as popular if it weren't for dissing Nas. He said it himself iirc that to get somewhere he had to do something big which is what he did.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like we won't be getting the preseason reset until the start of season 4.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2013)

If I don't have time to play today and get gold, at least with decent placement matches (even going 50/50 should be good enough cuz my MMR's still high) I'll be immediately in Gold next season.


And it doesn't matter too much cuz I'm getting dat sweet Elise skin anyway cuz of TT.
Sadly we didn't have enough time to go for plat.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 11, 2013)

1 day until the Elise skin is finally mine!


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't even think Jay- z believes he is better than Nas. He has always been a fanboy.

Illmatic is almost universally accepted as the best rap album ever. Jay is more consistent but Nas' peaks are just higher imo. Jay could never make a song like I gave you power or the message.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

My mmr is fucked up now, I need to make sure to win a bunch in the preseason.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

so i planned for a goof 7-8 hours sleep last night as i had work today

fucking cat decides 3 hours is enough and does all he can to keep me up. he hasn't done this in over a month. it just had to be last night he decided to do it.

i'm fucking knackered.


----------



## Chad (Nov 11, 2013)

Play some aram to ease your stress.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I don't even know why I play on the weekends. My last game was just wtf. 5 mins into the game and I gank top and get first blood. I'm thinking, I'm just gonna camp this dude since top is my duo buddy, ez win. By the time I help push the lane and B, bot gets ganked, double killed and their tower gets destroyed by the time I can even react to run bot. First thing typed is, "wtf Noct, help bot, you never ganked once." Seriously, wtf is wrong with some people. You jungle mains must have it hard.


Honestly, I dislike camping top unless it's a hard carry AND the other two lanes can handle jungle ganks. 

foolproof method of jungling, counterjungle an enemy buff/camp early, gank top at around 3:25, jungle jungle gank mid, camp it until level 6. then coordinate with your mid and bot to dive bot, take turret and drag. 

pretty effective snowball route. 


αce said:


> Although this Yoshimi battles the pink robots has been on repeat for the past day


aren't you like a couple years late?


Maerala said:


> Death Blossom Elise is still better.



You're only saying this because you're mad you didn't get Gold


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

Maerala said:


> k all us Silver scrubs need to make at least Plat before Season 5 to cleanse the shame of not making Gold.



I can help. :33

I think I'm going to be put back in silver at the beginning of season 4 anyway, granted I'm not sure how the placement matches will work.

High Plat at least or low Diamond at the most will be my goal.



Darth said:


> You're only saying this because you're mad you didn't get Gold



Can we use Vic Elise now? I'm gonna have to check mm.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Victorious Elise here I come.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't use her yet, just tried.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Season hasn't ended yet guys.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

zomg only 19 hours, 1183 minutes, and 70991 seconds left!!!1

lol.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

So the Magi mangaka is probably going to troll everyone on the alibaba morgiana ship.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Maerala said:


> i'm recycling



"15/10 would smash" --ace

Too bad she's married to some spindly fucking nerd.
I think it's the "the schnozberries taste like schnozberries!"dude from Supertroopers.



Original Sin said:


> So the Magi mangaka is probably going to troll everyone on the alibaba morgiana ship.



God I hope not.
Usually not a big fan of pairings but those two are adorable.
And he's done a lot of trolling of them already.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

lolol you guys all got trolled, nothing actually happened in that chapter. Morgiana was just worried about being overlooked by all the new household members and she said nothing but wanting to fight alongside him. 

wasn't a confession. alibaba completely misunderstood. 

wait and see, there'll be zero progression in the next chapter.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

But he pretty much said something that would get a girl wet and lovey dovey.

EDIT : Let's b honest though. If anything Kogyouku is a better match for him.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

Bot lane is just too toxic, starting to hate.

I hope I get into the Heroes of the Storm beta, will be fun to start a fresh game where the meta hasn't formed yet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

How is it a troll? Obviously they're not a confirmed pairing, but the most important development is there: Alibaba likes Morgiana as well. If anything the troll now will be Ali being all lovey-dovey with Mor which will lead her to think he's being an affectionate leader/king until she realizes he wants her in the same way she wants him.

Re:Kogyoku - lolno, don't see how anyone ships these two, you have to be literally blind or literally illiterate considering they have both regarded each other as good friends and have hinted no connections romantically. If anything, that's Sinbad's girl.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Lol, I played a game as a nidalee support after arguing over who gets mid (I lost), and we got behind so I changed from support to AP and carried the game to victory.

feelsgood.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Nidalee support would pretty much never work without building AP.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 11, 2013)

Knowing Alibaba, it's not going to go well.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Bot lane is just too toxic, starting to hate.
> 
> I hope I get into the Heroes of the Storm beta, will be fun to start a fresh game where the meta hasn't formed yet.



How do you get into the beta? It also looks interesting in how kind of different it is considering so far all mmobas look alike.



Also, WAD. What she has for sinbad is lust love. Alibaba is true feelings. Real talk.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How do you get into the beta? It also looks interesting in how kind of different it is considering so far all mmobas look alike.



Just have Blizzard account on their site and say you're interesting in the beta in the options.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Actually, fuck it. I don't have the greatest computer to deal with the graphics.


EDIT : Darth please John lennon and the Beatles are overrated.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Bot lane is just too toxic, starting to hate.
> 
> I hope I get into the Heroes of the Storm beta, will be fun to start a fresh game where the meta hasn't formed yet.



if you ever get into the beta, 

let me use your account plz. :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

What she has for Alibaba is platonic. Real talk.

Also, if anyone wants an easy and cheesy counter to Riven:

Taric top. 

The poof > the dyke in this LBGT showdown.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also, if anyone wants an easy and cheesy counter to Riven:
> 
> Taric top.



I must try this now.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> if you ever get into the beta,
> 
> let me use your account plz. :33



Sure why not.

You should opt for the beta as well to higher the chances.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

>Didn't make Hearthstone beta

>probably wont get h.o.t.s beta.

hang on is that the same acronym as the sc2 expansion? XD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Taric build: FH->Tear->SV->Triforce->BotrK->Muramana

Bruiser Taric - the sleeper gemknightmare.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm interested in how removing hero last hits from the game and instead going for global rewards will effect the game, I think it's a step in the right direction, because it means someone who gets fed and kills a ton will be making the entire team stronger, not just themselves.

I actually think this makes carrying much much easier, but will make the game really snowball.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 11, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> >Didn't make Hearthstone beta
> 
> >probably wont get h.o.t.s beta.
> 
> hang on is that the same acronym as the sc2 expansion? XD



Considering three words are exactly the same, it's not that strange.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> aren't you like a couple years late?



more than just a couple! was listening to that in secondary school

it's pretty good though so. late is a silly term to use when it comes to good music


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh yea, turn Tear into Manamune before you start BotrK or itll take too long for Tear to stack before like 50 minutes.

Gods help the other team if you finish BotrK/transform into Muramana.

Just plug in an item builder and look at how much AD he'll have (+passive/ult enabled/Triforce procs)
A ~500ish self-heal every few seconds
The easiest stun to mess up their carries life
And you're a walking Baron buff.

Ima popularize this when I get back home for S4.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

OH YE

so i'm at work today, charity shop, and the manager nearly throws away like half the a song of ice and fire series. managed to stop her, and luckily she took my word for it that it's a pretty popular series. cover is bent on two of them, but other than that, they're good condition.

selling them for 2 euro each. 

and i'm not allowed to buy them until tomorrow as stuff needs to be on sale for 24 hours before staff can buy them


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh yea, turn Tear into Manamune before you start BotrK or itll take too long for Tear to stack before like 50 minutes.
> 
> Gods help the other team if you finish BotrK/transform into Muramana.
> 
> ...



season four is changing him though, like his passive and such. can't remember what to, think he scales on his hp now? and his passive has somethign to do with reducing his cds i think


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

I haven't read at all about upcoming changes but he's good now and will likely be good with his changes as well.
If I ever leveled a smurf account to 30 I'd name it "Poof Power" and play Taric and Ezreal strictly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 11, 2013)

Tarics new passive is gonna scale off armor instead of mana now


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Where are you getting this information?

edit: Genome do something special for your 15000th post


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Considering three words are exactly the same, it's not that strange.



Heart of the Swarm

Heroes of the Storm

Definitely only two words that are the same lol.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Lol I was about to say the same thing myself


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Heroes of the Storm beta doesn't start until the first half of 2014 so you guys can stop worrying about getting in to the beta.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

I think you posted that in the wrong thread OS. 

None of us here give a darn.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

. I thought people here read fairy tail.

EDIT: fuck you. Vae posted there. But his message got deleted.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> . I thought people here read fairy tail.



                        >Reads Fairy Tail for the fanservice
                        >Doesn't care about some random kid's opinions


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't read Fairy Tail but I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> >Reads Fairy Tail for the fanservice
> >Doesn't care about some random kid's opinions


Why would anyone read fairy tail for the fanservice? Out of all mangas, doujins, and fan art why fairy tail?



Phanalax said:


> I don't read Fairy Tail but I've heard nothing but *good things about it.*


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Because Fairy Tail has good fan service.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why would anyone read fairy tail for the fanservice? Out of all mangas, doujins, and fan art why fairy tail?


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

It's like One Piece practically. Every girls has the same meaty fit body.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's like One Piece practically. Every girls has the same meaty fit body.



Somebody needs to look more closely at FT's character designs. 

Trust me, I'm an expert. 

~can't spell vegetables without spelling Vegeta~


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Typical anime girls, really high seductive voice, size triple z boobs (don't question it), and they all have that same giggle.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

From what I read of Fairy Tail I liked it, it was up to the point of Natsu fighting the other dragon slayer.


----------



## Nim (Nov 11, 2013)

Blight Crystal Varus and Dragon Trainer Lulu on sale! No skin for me for months and then 2 of my wanted ones xD whoever wants to gift me something.. do it now!!


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> From what I read of Fairy Tail I liked it, it was up to the point of Natsu fighting the other dragon slayer.



That's pretty much the general consensus. Though I started disliking it at the Edolas arc and then dropped it at the beginning of the tourney. I really hated the time skip.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> "15/10 would smash" --ace
> 
> Too bad she's married to some spindly fucking nerd.
> I think it's the "the schnozberries taste like schnozberries!"dude from Supertroopers.







christina why


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Maerala said:


> christina why


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Maerala said:


> christina why





Would you her or nigri?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 11, 2013)

Are... are you asking me? l0l

Frankly I've never seen anything special about Nigri. She's far from unattractive, but there's nothing about her that catches my eye; she just looks kinda generic and cheap. There's something about Christina that's very elegant and classical.

That's just from looks of course, pretty sure Christina's done porn.

inb4 wat du i noe


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

What is happening in this thread.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, talking about everyone.I already know what you'd rather


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Honestly, I agree with Adrian.

Nigri is attractive but I also feel like she's just a very ''generic'' hot girl with nothing special about her appearance.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Nigiri by faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar.

edit: vae has bad opinions


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

I think you guys are just into cougars.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd still date/bang Nigri easily if I had the chance.

She's just not the hottest I've seen and I feel like there's nothing special about her looks.

Take Adriana Lima for example, she has an exotic and special look, Nigri is just hot.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh and I should clarify, I don't agree with Adrian that the redhead has that certain ''something'' either.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

who is this nigiri? i tried to look for them, but google came up with sushi

and i do kinda agree with vae, personally i find someone has to have something that makes them stand out to me for me to find them attractive.

also, how big are the red heads tits?


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Well I am pretty sure there are other women we would rather. I'd rather most asian women over nigri.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh and I should clarify, I don't agree with Adrian that the redhead has that certain ''something'' either.



i think she does, she has a very classical looking figure, and i really like that

(christina hendricks ye?)


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

It all comes down to personal preference.

My standards are quite high when I see people who are just as good looking as Nigri and Hendricks every fucking day.

Also, Chausie, facebook Jessica Nigri.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Another day going by incredibly slowly...


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

> My standards are quite high when I see people who are just as good looking as Nigri and Hendricks every fucking day.



Look at this guy.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry for living in Sweden.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

idk why you seem to think stockholm is that great when it comes to peoples looks. honestly just the same as any other capital/major city i've been to. 

also, this jessica girl, go to her page

2Friends
Like Jessica Nigri Fan Page

Hady Kamel and Magnus Jakobsson

really guys. i thought you didn't think she was that great vae!

and she looks like other popular cosplayers. big boobs that she has no worries in getting out, even when the costume doesn't really call for it

she make a living doing this? cause fair play if she does


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd rather emma watson than nigri.



> Hady Kamel and Magnus Jakobsson
> 
> really guys. i thought you didn't think she was that great vae!
> 
> ...



He still said she's hot. 


It's true yeah she's like other cosplayers but she does a lot and no one can forget her legendary pikachu.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i think she does, she has a very classical looking figure, and i really like that
> 
> (christina hendricks ye?)



if by classical you mean fat, then yes she's fat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Christina Hendricks blows her out of the water.

>Better tits
>Better ass...presence of an ass period
>Better face
>Redheads > Blondes


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> idk why you seem to think stockholm is that great when it comes to peoples looks. honestly just the same as any other capital/major city i've been to.
> 
> also, this jessica girl, go to her page
> 
> ...



I said Sweden, not Stockholm, I live 35 kilometers south of Stockholm and people here are more attractive than people in Stockholm.

Also, I never said she wasn't attractive, I just said she didn't have that certain ''something''

I still think she's hot and I like her cosplay.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

ITT: hady's taste in women is Taric-tier


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> if by classical you mean fat, then yes she's fat.



oh shush you

despite vaes insistance, i don't believe i am actually fat, and i have similar measurements to christina hendricks

i honestly don't think she'd look as good if she lost weight


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

She is the definition of "fertile"


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> ITT: hady's taste in women is Taric-tier



didn't say she's not hot, she's still gorgeous, but she's not my type.

Kate Beckinsale on the other hand...


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Now imagine if she had glasses.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 11, 2013)

I had a hard-on for Kate Beckinsale for the longest time after I saw Van Helsing when I was like 10.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

Jessica Nigri did a really good Valentine cosplay.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> Now imagine if she had glasses.


 



Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Jessica Nigri did a really good Valentine cosplay.


Indeed


Just saw on Facebook. Did not know that Will Smith has a 21 yr old son.:amazed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Kate Beckinsale in Underworld was just about the only good thing about that series.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> [YOUTUBE]iQ1SozF5kdY[/YOUTUBE]


'wow the street they're on looks just like a street in a certain area of Chicago that I used to practically live in.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

So I guess I'm ending the season in the top 3.7% of all players on EUW. That's a pretty cool accomplishment. Too bad I didn't really get to play all that much over the last week and I guess over the last half of the season, I was practically at Gold 1 for almost 80% of it lol. If only I had more time...

Ah well, good enough I suppose. gg season 3.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Whoa now, you still got a few hours.


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2013)

rofl i really hope i did not just read nigri over hendricks
hady pls


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Whoa now, you still got a few hours.



about two hours and 40 minutes until the season ends i think. Either way I won't be able to play tonight. My play time is dictated by the amount of cash in my wallet along with the allocation of my budge and available time to play. 

Unlike other people, I sadly have to pay to play this game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

That reminds me I never tried Morde support. 

Cait/Morde blue side GOAT.


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2013)

honestly if someone on purple picks vayne in the first round of their picks and we are premade
we should just run morde/cait


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

αce said:


> rofl i really hope i did not just read nigri over hendricks
> hady pls



You're Sudani of course you would pick Hendricks.


----------



## αce (Nov 11, 2013)

sudanese*

l0l


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Need to try my "wads patented afk push" comp as well.

Cait/Morde bot
AP Janna mid
Shyvana jungle
Singed top.

All lanes are pressured heavily (Janna keeps their mid from roaming and a Janna mid never loses tower without being aced. Singed does his thing top proxying, potentially even in their base after 12 minutes). Cait/Morde take bot in first 5 minutes and rotate mid. Shyv starves their jungler and counterganks where he might have presence and helps push.

Sieging is a joke especially with Cait's long-range tower-taking ability. Singed in their base soaking up minions so if they stop him they'll need two people minimal which means easy 4 man sieging. If they don't try and instead try to 5 man hard-engage the 4-man siege then lolJanna disengage. God help them if Morde gets a ghost then that's even easier tower pushes and very easily a baron. 

This team comp is flawless tbh. I'm like, John Madden here.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

αce said:


> sudanese*
> 
> l0l


derp, Arabic being my first language, I sometimes tend to think in Arabic when writing/speaking in English, and it is in fact "Sudani" in arabic when referring to a Sudanese native. 

oh well. 


WAD said:


> Need to try my "wads patented afk push" comp as well.
> 
> Cait/Morde bot
> AP Janna mid
> ...



Why not Sivir? Contributes more to the team, can push harder than Cait, etc. Sivir's Q/W still gives her siege capability. Maybe pick a jungler with harder engage or more poke instead of Shyv? Turn it into a Catch/Push comp instead of just a push comp.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Sivir has better waveclear than Cait but not better siege. The auto attack range makes all the difference.

The waveclear isn't needed since Singed will possibly be proxying all the minions and if not then one tornado from Janna clears the wave.

Shyvana is optimal because she will starve the other jungler and is a strong duelist to win all skirmishes in the lanes which might be ganked early on and not only has good disengage with her ult but is a strong split pusher herself in-case you want to do a tri-lane split push.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

Pretty good comp if I say so myself.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Sivir has better waveclear than Cait but not better siege. The auto attack range makes all the difference.
> 
> The waveclear isn't needed since Singed will possibly be proxying all the minions and if not then one tornado from Janna clears the wave.
> 
> Shyvana is optimal because she will starve the other jungler and is a strong duelist to win all skirmishes in the lanes which might be ganked early on and not only has good disengage with her ult but is a strong split pusher herself in-case you want to do a tri-lane split push.



meh, i'm not impressed. a hard engage comp or a poke/catch comp would probably wreck it anyway and in a 5v5 setting you could really only pull that off only against specific comps and it's just a cheese strat anyway.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 11, 2013)

My 4 day weekend is almost over.

Shame.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Hard engage fails against Janna, that is the nature of her champion.
As for pick comps, what is there to pick? Assuming you catch Singed or Shyvana alone when the latter is not supporting the former (counterganking top when Singed is vulnerable early) - what resources will you devote to stopping them? Minimal of two, probably three champions which means you're gonna bleed from a new wound as soon as you cauterize the other (trading a kill for a tower).

Simply put, there's no way to deal with this amount of push pressure. Even if you're up in kills (what pick and assassin/snowballs are meant for) it ultimately amounts to nothing as you'll still be heavily outfarmed and behind considerable global gold - you most likely can never take a tower against this team.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 11, 2013)

they can use a Trynda to counter proxy the Singed, a Nasus for Jungler and a Heimer in mid. Bot lane is lost but what about the other lanes?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 11, 2013)

Yay got my Victorious Elise!

Now I don't know what to do with my life.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 11, 2013)

so decided my last ranked game of the season was not a good game to end it on

so i went to have a last last game of the season


*Spoiler*: __ 



started out terribly. i don't know why so many ADCs refuse to push early and get pushed under the turret, where they fail cs. and get all in'd level 2, usually dying or having to base.

luckily mundo responded to annie not warding. i like junglers when they do that.

somehow corki mid died twice to the mid leona, but he got her back so np! then lissandra teleported bot and did an amazing gank.

i mean, the nasus got a lot of free farm, but for some reason he built super squishy and died during my fear all the time. leona also built squishy, so it was a tanky team with no tanks.

my team tried to argue and stuff, at several points where it went bad, but i managed to mediate. i think, if we had lost, the reason would have been the arguing in chat, if it had continued. it seemed like these people had personal issues with one another. was really, really awful at one point.

felt like people were ignoring the information wards gave them, and pings to back, a lot. luckily people started to get better at paying attention as the game went on.



this is a bit 'personal journal', so i am sorry for that guys. spoilered it so people don't have to even look if they don't want to!

i was just surprised and i am very happy i won that game. got 20lp, which is irrelevant now, but i hope it means my mmr is still good enough to be silver and not bronze?

That's how it works, right? losing 8-10 a loss and gaining double that means my mmr must be all right for where i am placed, ye? despite me losing just over half my ranked games so far. just hoping i end up in high bronze at the worst at the start of next season, and not low bronze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Shozan said:


> they can use a Trynda to counter proxy the Singed, a Nasus for Jungler and a Heimer in mid. Bot lane is lost but what about the other lanes?



Bot being lost spills over into mid and Heimer alone can't hold more than Janna pushing him.
Trynd can counter, most people can, top being pushed by proxying the lane itself - but that's not the strategy being employed. Singed is proxying _your base._ As in all 3 waves eventually. 

Nasus is also a poor choice because aside from the early double buff gank he doesn't have much lane presence and needs to be a bit of an herbivore (aside from soloing dragon) but Shyvana should effectively shut him down or keep his movements top at least neutralized such that he can't really effectively gank anyone.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Singed can't proxy all 3 waves, he can proxy 2 but there's no way he can proxy all 3 unless he's willing to tank over 5 tower shots from TWO towers every time the waves spawn.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

True. Still, proxying two waves is more than enough pressure rest of the map considered.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

I really should get BotRK on Ezreal more.


----------



## Austin (Nov 11, 2013)

happy season 3 ending people :3


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I really should get BotRK on Ezreal more.



No, you really shouldn't.

Like, at all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, if he's up against some HP-stackers then yea, any AD should.
Though I think the math is like, they need to have 3500+ HP or something for it to be worth it on ADs who it's not core on.

ALSO VAE.

Let's lose our CMBL virginity.

TOGETHER.

pek


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

CMBL? Wtf is that.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 11, 2013)

Cunt Munching Black Lovers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Cait-Morde-Bot-Lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay we'll do it.

When you get back.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Treerone (Nov 11, 2013)

Normals pls.


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Idk how people don't know that sivir counters zed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

Spell Shield counters spells.

More at 11!


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2013)

Was watching a Bjergurkings stream and people in challanger 1 seemed surprised by it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 11, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Normals pls.



I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2013)

People in solo queue are just dumb.
Hence why they think Elise is still a banworthy champ.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

gundam build fighters

holy crap

its been a very long while since Gundam made a series without war as its main premise. 

it seems interesting enough and is certainly a breath of fresh air. i've always held the gundam franchise in high regard for the fact that even though most of its series have been about war in one form or the other, they somehow keep the idea fresh and not so totally boring to watch.

i just watcvhed the first episode. can't tell if its promising or not but its something i'll def watch in the coming months.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, you really shouldn't.
> 
> Like, at all.



I see every diamond+ Ezreal do it though.

Also season is now over yay, twas a decent season, now everyone enjoy your skin rewards.


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Normals pls.



Pfft, that's nothing. Faced a full diamond 1 team in ARAM a few days ago


And their champs were also super terror (Xerath, Wukong+Orianna and 2 more I can't recall)


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

4N said:


> gundam build fighters
> 
> holy crap
> 
> ...


next episode looks dumb, but overall the show looks fun. 


Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I see every diamond+ Ezreal do it though.
> 
> Also season is now over yay, twas a decent season, now everyone enjoy your skin rewards.



you lose a lot of damage with botrk over BloodThirster, but the benefits on Ezreal are pretty big. People still seem to be building the Manamune/Iceborn/Last Whisper/Botrk build but in a classic Trinity Force build you're probably better off building BT to maximize your damage.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Pfft, that's nothing. Faced a full diamond 1 team in ARAM a few days ago
> 
> 
> And their champs were also super terror (Xerath, Wukong+Orianna and 2 more I can't recall)



Diamond 1 in ARAM doesn't mean much though.

Sure they're better players but it's an ARAM, who cares.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 12, 2013)

Victorious Elise achieved.

Great success.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]s9tv1loQyXc[/youtube]

Have any of you guys played Infinite Crisis yet?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 12, 2013)

First Elise game ever, feels good mang.

I'm not sure what it was though, but I felt really sluggish and out of it that game.
I got kills and made plays but I was completely in another world while playing that, don't know if it was because I'm tired, the fact that it was my first game on Elise or whatever the fuck else it could be.

I didn't even realize their Cass had ragequit, I felt like everyone was playing terrible that game even though we had nice ass plays from Ziggs using his bomb to knock Lee in to another bomb for a kill, or Lee kicking Noc in to a Jinx ult.

WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

I have my glorious Elise skin now, time to play her all week.

In one game a silver III had Vic Elise, what's up with that?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 12, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I have my glorious Elise skin now, time to play her all week.
> 
> In one game a silver III had Vic Elise, what's up with that?



Isn't it based off of the highest rank you reach in a season?


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

If you got Gold in 3v3 or 5v5 ranked you also got Victorious Elise. 

Wasn't just limited to solo queue.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh right, he must have it from 3vs3 or 5vs5 ok that makes sense.

The recall animation is cool.


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

Victorious Elise looks quite nice

I also discovered I suck major balls at Elise, but that might be cuz I've played her only once lol

But yeay free champ and free skin


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Victorious Elise looks quite nice
> 
> I also discovered I suck major balls at Elise, but that might be cuz I've played her only once lol
> 
> But yeay free champ and free skin



Contrary to some beliefs (lolWAD) Elise is pretty strong.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't mind Elise, despite going tanky she can have formidable damage with just Sorcs/Haunting but i'd much rather have say, Hecarim or Sejuani.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my golden border, neat.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Was going through this list


Gents, is English bacon that good? Because insulting American bacon really rustled my jimmies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Contrary to some beliefs (lolWAD) Elise is pretty strong.



Sure, she's the 10th strongest jungler in the game.
So out of the 50 or so champions that can jungle half-decently, that's relatively strong.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Sure, she's the 10th strongest jungler in the game.
> So out of the 50 or so champions that can jungle half-decently, that's relatively strong.





IMO she's in the top 5. Most of the professional and casual high elo playerbase agrees with me. 

u suck.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Was going through this list
> 
> 
> Gents, is English bacon that good? Because insulting American bacon really rustled my jimmies.



Depends on what you're used to. I don't like American style bacon, done crispy and tastes odd. I'm not used to it.

I'm sure you wouldn't like bacon in the UK, as it isn't what you're used to

The list is of things the guy misses, getting angry about the fact that he misses stuff from his home country is silly.

Hersheys is fucking disgusting though. And I do remember being annoyed at the tax being added on at the till instead of on the price tag. (Why is that?)


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh, just looked it up. Most common bacon rashers here are back bacon, whilst rashers in the US are generally belly bacon.

(Bacon can also refer to the big hunks of meat, not rashers.. I have no idea what it's also known as, nor do I know what part of the pig it is. Leg, maybe?)


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OfMvF8xy_cA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Sure, she's the 10th strongest jungler in the game.
> So out of the 50 or so champions that can jungle half-decently, that's relatively strong.



WAD i feel like this is destiny

to reach diamond you may need to main elise in the jungle

the one champ you hate is the one you need the most



she is your chosen one. do not refuse her!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> IMO she's in the top 5. Most of the professional and casual high elo playerbase agrees with me.
> 
> u suck.


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

Wait, american shops only add tax at the cassier? So if you want to know how much something really costs before you buy it you're gonna have to calculate it yourself? Wow that's fucking stupid (and probably done as a cashgrab to make people spend more than they would otherwise).



Also, the bacon debate is kinda silly because they're both so different, it's more like a matter of what you expect. Like if you order a pear and you get an apple, you'd get upset, not because you don't like apples, but because you wanted a pear!


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

oh woops didn't mean to post that here.

Was wondering why it didn't post in the other thread.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Wait, american shops only add tax at the cassier? So if you want to know how much something really costs before you buy it you're gonna have to calculate it yourself? Wow that's fucking stupid (and probably done as a cashgrab to make people spend more than they would otherwise).
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the bacon debate is kinda silly because they're both so different, it's more like a matter of what you expect. Like if you order a pear and you get an apple, you'd get upset, not because you don't like apples, but because you wanted a pear!



It might be different in other parts of the US, but I remember finding it strange when I visited. I don't think it was like that in the Disney theme parks I visited though, maybe cause of all the tourists they get, they just added tax onto the price tag. I might remember that wrong though.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

It's because Sales Tax in the U.S. is a consistent figure. i'm pretty sure it's always 7%.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

4N said:


> WAD i feel like this is destiny
> 
> to reach diamond you may need to main elise in the jungle
> 
> ...



I already reached Diamond before by playing actual good champs like J4 and Nasus. I can just continue that trend.



Didi said:


> Wait, american shops only add tax at the cassier? So if you want to know how much something really costs before you buy it you're gonna have to calculate it yourself? Wow that's fucking stupid (and probably done as a cashgrab to make people spend more than they would otherwise)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's silly.

We have a fixed sales tax in the States so any item in a shop is gonna cost a bit more by an equal fixed rate (7% in Florida). 

So like, what's the point of marking each individual tag up when it's easy enough to know what you'll pay at the counter?

It also helps when something is 99.99, looks better than for it to be like 107.00.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Depends on what you're used to. I don't like American style bacon, done crispy and tastes odd. I'm not used to it.
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't like bacon in the UK, as it isn't what you're used to
> 
> ...



Hershey's is good. Idk what high quality shit you guys have.


Yeah they add taxes at the cashier but all you need to do is  bring money or just multiply every dollar by 7 cents and add it to what you have to get the cost.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Why isn't it just added on at the price tag though? Is there a reason?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Aesthetics, mostly?

People are more keen on buying something that is marked 99 cents (less than a dollar!) than if it's 1.07


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD laying down the truth.


I kinda agree with the trips though. But USA has more diverse land and sights than what UK can offer.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Aesthetics, mostly?
> 
> People are more keen on buying something that is marked 99 cents (less than a dollar!) than if it's 1.07



But things in the uk are marked at 99p, not say, ?1.20. same thought applies there, just with the tax included in the 99p.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> WAD laying down the truth.
> 
> 
> I kinda agree with the trips though. But USA has more diverse land and sights than what UK can offer.



I could point out the differences in the sizes of the country, but seeing how you said that out of no where, i'm going to assume you're trolling.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Well it WAS said in the link.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> But things in the uk are marked at 99p, not say, ?1.20. same thought applies there, just with the tax included in the 99p.



And that, my dear, is why we are a richer country.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 12, 2013)

Meanwhile, in the land of cancerous Vayne builds and fed Rengars, yet another Gragas loss appears!


----------



## Nim (Nov 12, 2013)

yaaaay I have my Elise Skin now <33 happy as fuck  but so damn tired, can't play her today


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

I still don't like bonetooth necklace. It's feels like a ride or die item.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

so I heard that all the other vi players suck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Glacial Shroud wut? 

My Vi is also pretty wicked ever since I got fed up building her pure tank.
Ancient Golem into Triforce or bust.


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> so I heard that all the other vi players suck.



Mine's better cunt 



WAD said:


> Glacial Shroud wut?
> 
> My Vi is also pretty wicked ever since I got fed up building her pure tank.
> Ancient Golem into Triforce or bust.



oh hey that's exactly what I build, along with mobi's
pretty much my core


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

I feel like I jungle so much better when I don't mindlessly rush Locket.

A stupid habit from the days of OP Bulwark.

I might have to re-revolutionize yung Wick doe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Feel like Brutalizer only works if you're already snowballing hard, or else without that effective HP (and you get some CDR from Golem) you can be blown up pretty quickly.

Also the Wick strategy is simple. Machete, two pots and a ward. If you're blue side, you sneak through top Tribush, invade and steal red, if you're purple, same path down the river and steal blue. Always smite it. Mostly because you might have to steal it in the face of their patrolling top laner (though often time they dont even guard these buffs hence the strategy's viability). Afterwards you go directly to your buff (Blue->blue) to keep the jungler from countering your invade. This also leads to most efficient farming to 6. If you successfully stole the buff without being spotted you ward their jungle as you leave to track their movements. If you were spotted, ward your own jungle entrance as you go back to your mirror buff so if the enemy jungler invades (he likely will) your team can react accordingly. You'll have smite up again for the third buff(first of it's kind:red-red-blue). 

Wick build: Ancient Golem/mobies/IBG/SV/BotrK/statik shiv

It is the GOAT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Also Wickster is an excellent duelist especially with double buffs, and if all goes according to plan then you'll not only deny the enemy jungler double buff but their only buff will expire at ~510 or so while you're still double buffed so you can seek them out and pick fights in the jungle if you're bored but really the rush to 6 is crucial.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> so I heard that all the other vi players suck.



Yeah she didn't come bot once even though the lane was pushed towards us for the majority of the laning phase



WAD said:


> Glacial Shroud wut?
> 
> My Vi is also pretty wicked ever since I got fed up building her pure tank.
> Ancient Golem into Triforce or bust.



I went BotRK > IE and then when i died my team surrendered so i randomly bought Zeal and upgraded my already bought Chain Vest into Glacial
Didn't matter at all what i bought it was just last second random shit


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

What Vi masteries do you run Darth?

Defensive 9/21/0 or offensive 21/9/0?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

I dunno. I feel like IE should be built after PD on Vayne.

You kinda want the MS, more AS for more silverbolts and BotrK shredding, and get pretty much the same crit. Sure IE gives you AD but it's more than 1000g more expensive than PD.

And as most people know, crit is not a valuable stat without AS. While you do have it from BotrK, it's also not a valuable stat unless you have more crit. It become truly effective > 50%. This is why IE only really works after PD/SS is complete (you can somewha get away with it having Zeal but it's not recommended unless you have to rush LW against armor-stacking).

Personally I believe the best Vayne build-path is:

BotrK->PD->IE/QSS/GA->LW


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

21/9/0 on any strong-ganking jungler. Defense when needed comes from items.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

Well screw you too, i like BotRK IE much more than BotRK PD
I dont like people who build so much AS on Vayne (and without any AD until like 6th item IE), i don't like to be so reliant on crits which would do equal or lower damage to a regular AA from a Vayne who has shit like BT PD IE, and also reliant on yuor W for any significant damage. I just want each AA to hurt. Maybe i should've went Zeal before IE but i had 1800 gold so i went for BF Sword.


I've seen WT go that route so that's all the confirmation i need.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 12, 2013)

My AP Chemistry teacher... sometimes...

Today I was told we had assignments to do online while on the 4 day weekend. Roughly 70% of my entire class also had no idea we had any assignments, so naturally I thought my teacher would extend the date (he has had to do that to literally all of the previous online assignments). But no, he says we can all still do it but it will be a late grade, and he said he has already told us to complete it on the Friday 7 days before the 4 day weekend. But in reality he didn't, he told us there were some assignments due Monday and Wednesday, but no mention of any after the 4 day weekend.

So most of my class has to do these assignments with the highest grade only going to be a 70 because of it being late.

Sometimes, just sometimes, people get to you a little bit >>

edit: and again, he forgot to change the fucking due date so none of us can do it. jesus.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> 21/9/0 on any strong-ganking jungler. Defense when needed comes from items.



Yeah that's how I feel after experimenting with both.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

how would you guys rank trick2g as a jungler?


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> What Vi masteries do you run Darth?
> 
> Defensive 9/21/0 or offensive 21/9/0?



21/0/9. 



I guess you could run 21/9/0. But I just love the Summoner Spell CDR and the 3% out of combat MS boost. Scales so well with boots 5.

I don't really lose too much health off my first clear anyway.

Runes look something like

AS Marks x6
AD Marks x3
AD Quints x2
Lifesteal Quint x1
Armor Seals x9
Flat MR Glyphs x5
MR/lvl Glyphs x4

After weeks of experimentation, trial and error, and personalized preference. This is my favorite Vi jungle rune page build. Won me 15 games in a row with Vi from Gold I to Plat IV.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> My AP Chemistry teacher... sometimes...
> 
> Today I was told we had assignments to do online while on the 4 day weekend.* Roughly 70% of my entire class also had no idea we had any assignments*, so naturally I thought my teacher would extend the date (he has had to do that to literally all of the previous online assignments). But no, he says we can all still do it but it will be a late grade, and he said he has already told us to complete it on the Friday 7 days before the 4 day weekend. But in reality he didn't, he told us there were some assignments due Monday and Wednesday, but no mention of any after the 4 day weekend.
> 
> ...



How did the 30% know about them, and why didn't you know about them if they did?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> How did the 30% know about them, and why didn't you know about them if they did?



Because they checked; they felt that since we had one Monday+Wednesday that we might have another. This was only 4-6 students. I thought about it however I knew he didn't say anything about previously so I didn't bother.

I probably should have checked however my teacher can't blame us for this unsure responsibility

Anyway I'm just ranting, there's nothing I can do about it now


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> how would you guys rank trick2g as a jungler?



He is good. He got to Diamond 1 with his style of jungle, mostly using volibear and udyr.

i would say though that half of the time he doesn't even take the game srsly.

i watch him for his entertainment value rather than to learn something. if you want to be educated, i'd advise either Meteos, Nightblue3 or TOO. The latter two explains their actions a lot more than Meteos do.

he has been playing the game for a rly long time tho. i dnt think he always used to play volidyr tho.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

What do i use on Vlad

I've seen Flash Ghost
Ghost Ignite

I've seen people go MS, Flat AP, Spellvamp Quints

I've seen them go pretty much every mastery page. 21-9, 9-21, 9-0-21, 21-0-9 etc...
Not sure what to use


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

Doesn't Trick2G main top lane?

Always assumed he mained top lane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What do i use on Vlad
> 
> I've seen Flash Ghost
> Ghost Ignite
> ...



It depends a lot on playstyle.

Ghost/Ignite is standard top, but if you're gonna complete forego all kill potential and stick to afkpushing, flash/ghost is the way to go.

Masteries are unique for him: 9/10/11 is what I run on him. Spell vamp quints are my preferred.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

All he does is jungle.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Because they checked; they felt that since we had one Monday+Wednesday that we might have another. This was only 4-6 students. I thought about it however I knew he didn't say anything about previously so I didn't bother.
> 
> I probably should have checked however my teacher can't blame us for this unsure responsibility
> 
> Anyway I'm just ranting, there's nothing I can do about it now



well learn from it. always check, even for other classes, even if nothing was said.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well learn from it. always check, even for other classes, even if nothing was said.



wtf chausie shut up already. Quit harassing the kid.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Masteries are unique for him: 9/10/11 is what I run on him. Spell vamp quints are my preferred.



lol I run 9/9/12 on him myself, also with spellvamp quints. It's an awesome build although my seals/glyphs are pretty fucking questionable. hp/lvl and flat cdr lol. zero resistances ftw.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Not really sure if NSFW but funny


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf chausie shut up already. Quit harassing the kid.



no, never!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

9/9/12 is fine. And honestly your runes are just fine if someone isn't gonna capitalize on your weakness with early aggression like a Riven or something. Then again, you don't pick Vlad unless you know you're gonna have a relatively safe lane.

That setup for example would be great going against a Nasus.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

Vlad is food for Nasus
After Visage Nasus can beat Vlad without having lost half his HP


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't know what Vlads you face but there is no way he is "food" for Nasus after SV.
Sure, Vlad won't kill him, but he can massively outpush dog and consistently shove the whole wave under turret.
Once Vlad gets Rylais, dog is never going to have any kill potential without a summoner advantage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

That's the most frustrating thing bout Vlad by the way, his build path is so dynamic, feels like no same game you should end up with the same 6 items.

Though I would absolutely consider Rylai's and Hourglass core with some way of getting 30% CDR. If not with SV then with Spectral Wraith/CDR boots. All my successful games with him involves Ghosting into the backline, dropping ult on the carries and many other people as possible. Q-E-pool-Q-E-hourglass-Q-E-pool.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

most top lane champions these days are extremely aggressive. You can really only get a safe lane against Susan and Shen. I'll still pick Vlad with my rune setup vs anybody though. Renekton, Riven, Aatrox, Lee, Jax, you name it, I'll pick Vlad against it. 

Don't flame me if I feed tho.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

I've literally been able to stay at 100 pct HP with Vlad harassing me with abilities off CD and auto attacks inbetween just by AAing and Qing minions. Without any HP pots at that. 
With LS quints and Visage's passive you can easily sustain Vlad's damage.

It doesn't matter if he has no kill potential on Vlad he can just free farm which is better for Nasus than it is for Vlad. Talking about ranked btw. If he gets Rylais it means that he lacks effective HP and that he is much more easily blown up in team fights. (Lack of Zhonyas)

Plus if Vlad pushes it just means free farm for Nasus. He'll miss some but it's generally not a negative thing for Nasus. It'll just leave Vlad open for ganks.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

I never build CDR boots on Vlad anymore. You either get mercs or sorc shoes. with runes masteries i already get 10%, and I almost always rush Spectral Wraith first as long as I'm farming halfway decently. Building a Spirit Visage later max's out your cdr and yeah i'll agree on zhonyas being core. Along with Rylai's and Liandry's. final item is preference, but you have all your damage at this point anyway. Could be anything from a deathcap to a void staff or even a GA.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2013)

Trick goes top and jungle


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, I agree Gogeta. Nasus is broken.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

His passive needs a massive toning and he will be fine

6/13/20 or 8/14/20 would be much better

This way you start with initial 20 LS and Doran's Shield
Fucking hell.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf chausie shut up already. Quit harassing the kid.



She wasn't ^^'' you learn from your mistakes


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

Dorans shield made it very possible for bruisers to go vs. ADC's or generally 1 v 2 's but it ruined 1v1 bruisers and it buffed all late game champs a lot more, not just Nasus.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> most top lane champions these days are extremely aggressive. You can really only get a safe lane against Susan and Shen. I'll still pick Vlad with my rune setup vs anybody though. Renekton, Riven, Aatrox, Lee, Jax, you name it, I'll pick Vlad against it.
> 
> Don't flame me if I feed tho.



Lol you goon.
And Shen can be wicked dangerous to face like pre-9. Another typically safe lane for Vlad is Singed. Jax is fine too, to be honest.



Gogeta said:


> I've literally been able to stay at 100 pct HP with Vlad harassing me with abilities off CD and auto attacks inbetween just by AAing and Qing minions. Without any HP pots at that.
> With LS quints and Visage's passive you can easily sustain Vlad's damage.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he has no kill potential on Vlad he can just free farm which is better for Nasus than it is for Vlad. Talking about ranked btw. If he gets Rylais it means that he lacks effective HP
> ...



Well to be honest, Nasus can free farm basically ANY lane these days unless he is ganked, hence why he's the most OP top laner. At least with Vlad's pushing gimmick, this will deny dog some Q farm. Sure, Nasus outscales everyone - but Vlad is also truly terrifying late game. That's the idea, plus drawing jungle pressure top is a good thing and something many champs especially those who scale and push well like Vlad and Singed for instance because that'll hardly hold them back and relieves pressure from the other lanes.

Rylais is extremely effective HP on Vlad so I'm not quite sure what you mean there.

Now that I think about it though, Vlads build is very dichotomous - just the order may vary:

Vs. AP top lane/double AP team: Spectral Wraith/SV/Hourglass/Rylais/Cap (sorc shoes)
Vs. AD: Spectral Wraith/Hourglass/Rylais/Cap/Void Staff(ionian boots).

Basically the key is always maintaining 25-30% CDR. You'll generally build Rylais faster against AD because that's the kind of team you're kiting vs. A bunch of mages. Also since you're lacking spell pen by saccing void staff for SV hopefully your mid is an AP that can build Abyssal


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Trick goes top and jungle



its ur 15000th post!!!1


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Normals got really worse since they shut down ranked games.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you get Zhonyas, because of Vlad's healing, you get more effective HP back at least in a longer run. Those like WW build more resistances than HP because they have high sustain - same for Vlad. Morde also builds much more resistances than HP because his passive shield is also affected by resistances but not by HP. 

Look at it this way. You regain lets say 200 with your Q (As Vlad). You have no armor. You got damaged for 400. That Q heal isn't worth very much.
You have Armor, you now only got damaged by 200. That Q is much more effective.

Also if you are looking to stay around 20-30 pct CDR you won't get to build Rylais. Simple, you get CDR you dont get Rylais, you get Rylais you dont get CDR. And since i was arguing about post Visage Nasus (2600~ gold) he (Vlad) wont be able to get both.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 12, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> She wasn't ^^'' you learn from your mistakes



Aww, you're adorable!


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> its ur 15000th post!!!1




fml                                 .


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> fml                                 .



wow dude, you're such a loser. 

get a life.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Dark Souls fans aren't losers


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 12, 2013)

you have 17k ._.

or was that sarcasm >>


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2013)

The S3 ward is pretty neat.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> sarcasm >>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If you get Zhonyas, because of Vlad's healing, you get more effective HP back at least in a longer run. Those like WW build more resistances than HP because they have high sustain - same for Vlad. Morde also builds much more resistances than HP because his passive shield is also affected by resistances but not by HP.
> 
> Look at it this way. You regain lets say 200 with your Q (As Vlad). You have no armor. You got damaged for 400. That Q heal isn't worth very much.
> You have Armor, you now only got damaged by 200. That Q is much more effective.
> ...



Your argument is kinda flawed to be honest. But never mind that, I CBA to do the math to show the value of how Vlad's passive and his intended design in teamfights makes Rylais a must.

But you can certainly reach 25-30 CDR with Rylais.

Spectral Wraith/rylais/hourglass (core) - 10%

Cap/Staff/Ionian boots - 15+10=25 (grab a blue pot before big fight). 4% in offense - no CDR blues required.

Conversely:

SV/cap/sorc shoes - 20+10=30. 34 with the Masteries.

I don't think SV should be gotten though unless you're against multiple sources of magic damage. So definitely not if the top lane is like Riven or Renek


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Question. Dark Flame shyv, ironscale shyv, or boneclaw shyv?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Darkflame. Shadow Dragon is just too cool.


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> All he does is jungle.



Yeah nah one of his most well known champs is top lane tiger udyr


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

hey darth, is gundam unicorn any good?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Question. Dark Flame shyv, ironscale shyv, or boneclaw shyv?



Dark Flame definitely. Unless you want a humanoid Shyv then Ironscale but the in game isn't that great.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah nah one of his most well known champs is top lane tiger udyr



he doesn't do tiger udyr too often. most of the time he goes ghost+teleport phoenix udyr top.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

Any of my friends on NA interested in an Infinite Crisis beta key?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Any of my friends on NA interested in an Infinite Crisis beta key?



whats infinite crisis? if its good, sure thing!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

4N said:


> whats infinite crisis? if its good, sure thing!



[youtube]3LFjyBDkpRk[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Who will be first to Diamond? Me, Terry, Vae, Hady, Gogeta, or that one guy who is forgettable?
Who will be first to Plat? Seph, Nim, Sajin, that other filler dude?
Who will be first to Gold? Adrian, Ace, Kyle, based James?
Who will be first to Silver? Jiyeon, Remchu, Original Sin, or VBD?

Find out next time on Dragon Ball Z!


----------



## αce (Nov 12, 2013)

i should just go to bronze so i can have fun with unconventional shit that would actually work


----------



## Maerala (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> I feel like I jungle so much better when I don't mindlessly rush Locket.
> 
> A stupid habit from the days of OP Bulwark.
> 
> I might have to re-revolutionize yung Wick doe.



Do you like your Pool Party Ziggs?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

I actually have two keys now since someone else gave me their extra one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

αce said:


> i should just go to bronze so i can have fun with unconventional shit that would actually work



That works in gold and low Plat though.

High silver and high Plat is the greatest forms of ELO hell though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Who will be first to Diamond? Me, Terry, Vae, Hady, Gogeta, or that one guy who is forgettable?
> Who will be first to Plat? Seph, Nim, Sajin, that other filler dude?
> Who will be first to Gold? Adrian, Ace, Kyle, based James?
> Who will be first to Silver? Jiyeon, Remchu, Original Sin, or VBD?
> ...



Gogeta already won.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

The new season started? He's already back in Diamond?


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Who will be first to Diamond? Me, Terry, Vae, Hady, Gogeta, or that one guy who is forgettable?
> Who will be first to Plat? Seph, Nim, Sajin, that other filler dude?
> Who will be first to Gold? Adrian, Ace, Kyle, based James?
> Who will be first to Silver? Jiyeon, Remchu, Original Sin, or VBD?
> ...



>not mentioning based diddums

It's okay, not like I c-care or anything, baka


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 12, 2013)

The rank race is on!


*Spoiler*: __ 



In 2014!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

I knew I forgot someone.


----------



## αce (Nov 12, 2013)

i heard high plat was worse than high silver
i can see why though

the diamond lust is much larger than the gold lust


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 12, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I actually have two keys now since someone else gave me their extra one.



I'll take a key if you still have one to spare, I've been interested in Infinite Crisis.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

I think considering where I am with the amount of games I have and that I haven't really tried like they have. I can get to silver first.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

That and there's much more D5 trolls than G5 trolls.


Gold 5 trolls because fuck it YOLO they got Victorious Elise but some want to continue the climb to Plat.
Most people reach Diamond though and know there's no chance in hell they'll get Challenger so very little see the point of climbing divisions so the D5 troll is the most potent.


----------



## αce (Nov 12, 2013)

well riot said they are going to make it so people can drop out of diamond if their mmr gets low enough
which makes sense

you shouldn't be a diamond if your mmr is placing you with silvers
and you shouldn't be silver if your mmr is placing you with diamonds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

You should be able to be demoted out of any league period.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

From DL AMA

>Lucian is one of the best adc's
>laning is 9/10

Lolwut? Do I suck that much or just don't know how to play him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

I been saying this jazz for a while now.
His passive makes him win pretty much every trade.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Guess i need to practice him. DL did say he has a high skill cap. But isn't jinx more reliable?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2013)

Well it's nice to know I am in the top 12% even though I stopped ranking a hell of a many months ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Guess i need to practice him. DL did say he has a high skill cap. But isn't jinx more reliable?



Jinx is actually a lot more situational than people realize. No escapes is really risqu? against the right kind of team comp. If they pick J4 you're done.

Meanwhile, not only can Lucian escape J4 ult, but he can self-remove wither from the Dog God who is highly popular.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

But you can flash from J4. Her damage output is also really good in teamfights and she destroys towers with the attack speed boost.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Your only escape being on a 5 minute cooldown is quite troublesome.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

You still have a root.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

Not to be an asshole like Vae, but if you arent gold or at least play adc at a solid level, you shouldn't be calling a champ bad because of your lack of skill.

I been calling Lucian one of the better adc champs for a while now and have even asked for an opinion on him from the likes of WAD, Va3 and Darth. Just looking at his kit screams good. A passive that lets you aa twice in one go. Its only through constant AA that adcs make their bread and butter.

His ult needs some tweaking tho imo but I gotta say he is one of the more balanced, solid champs riot has released in a while.

Cant wait to see him more in pro scene.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 12, 2013)

4N said:


> *Not to be an asshole like Vae,* but if you arent gold or at least play adc at a solid level, you shouldn't be calling a champ bad because of your lack of skill.
> 
> I been calling Lucian one of the better adc champs for a while now and have even asked for an opinion on him from the likes of WAD, Va3 and Darth. Just looking at his kit screams good. A passive that lets you aa twice in one go. Its only through constant AA that adcs make their bread and butter.
> 
> ...



Way to be an asshole, good job


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 12, 2013)

What if they made Lucian's ult pierce through everything.


I would like that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You still have a root.



Not very helpful when Jarmon and the other goons are already in your face and you're not going anywhere for several seconds anyways.



Phanalax said:


> What if they made Lucian's ult pierce through everything.
> 
> 
> I would like that.



It would be a much more overpowered version of Bullet Time considering it's damage potential.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Way to be an asshole, good job



Im slowly being poisoned.

Each day I come closer to joining the dark side. Even gogeta warned.

What have u done to me u fgt?  am I becoming the very thing I hate and fear the most?

Master yoda, pls save me. Save this young, foolish padawan and return me to the light side of the force.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Eat watermelon, ^ (use bro).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Eat taco, spic.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Eat arroz con pollo, refugee.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 12, 2013)

Eating arroz con frijoles right now.

I'm so Cuban.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Eat seawater, balsero.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 12, 2013)

Manny you never said anything about le Pool Party Ziggs.


----------



## αce (Nov 12, 2013)

4n, being gold is not an accomplishment


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't played it yet.

Mostly because I havent played LoL since Wednesday.

Mostly because I haven't been home since then and won't be til Sunday.

But.

Thanks!

Hopefully I can land over 50% of my abilities and he'll be an enjoyable champion to play!


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Jokes on you WAD. I ain't a shitty Cuban.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Jokes on you OS, I was born here.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

I demand proof you illegal immigrant.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't have my birth certificate on hand but I was born in Mount Sinai hospital in Miami Beach.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

αce said:


> 4n, being gold is not an accomplishment



for me it is.

why?

because im not at the necessary level to reach there. thus, if i were to get there eventually, then it would be marked in my life as an accomplishment.

got my sights on gold for s4.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Don't have my birth certificate on hand but I was born in *Mount Sinai *hospital in Miami Beach.



what is this, Egypt?

jk

in barbados there is a beach called Miami beach.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Don't have my birth certificate on hand but I was born in Mount Sinai hospital in Miami Beach.



You don't have it because it's in CUBA you turkey talking shit. Thanks for Pitbull.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't have it because I'm 3,000 miles away from MIAMI - MY BIRTHPLACE.

Ew, Pitbull. 

I would rather gargle Vae's smegma and let it foam until it hardened into a crust that sealed my lips than listen to one minute of that wannabe rafter basura.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 12, 2013)

Smegma is seriously the most unattractive word.


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

Smegma is an amazing lounge parody artist tho


Okay technically he's called Richard Cheese and Lounge against the Machine, but everyone knows what Richard Cheese actually means


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 12, 2013)

Why are everyone so sexually attracted to me.

Adrian has sexual dreams about me, WAD admits to wanting to suck my dick, Kyle has made several passes at me.

What's with all this? AM I SO CHARMING?


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

No one wants a tiny white dick.

Also, I wish i had a word or phrase to describe cubans who get to come here free while other people from horrible countries have to get deported back.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2013)

ya magnus i want to lick your mega anus

give me that sphincter pudding

that's a snakpak ill attak


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Nov 12, 2013)

C'mere Waddle-k00n.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kyle has made several passes at me.



sfjdldsglkfd

WAT

was i drunk? i do not recall this 

besides, im straight. must be confusing me with adrian. >_>


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh come on 4n, everyone knows a drunk man is an honest man.


Face the facts yo, you're as straight as a slinky


----------



## Maerala (Nov 12, 2013)

Speaking of Kyle's faggotry, where is Santi?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh come on 4n, everyone knows a drunk man is an honest man.
> 
> 
> Face the facts yo, you're as straight as a slinky



what is a slinky? o_o



Maerala said:


> Speaking of Kyle's faggotry, where is Santi?



your words wound me


----------



## Santí (Nov 12, 2013)

I still live, and I can also verify 4n's repeated sexual harassment on both I and my mother.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

>santi returns


----------



## Santí (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >santi returns


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

Laxus is one of the very few things FT could produce. Then Mashima said lolno and gave us that shitty fight that you now post in here.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

So NA has been lagging since the current patch right? My ping has been going significantly higher.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 12, 2013)

Every time someone shows me a random Fairy Tail page there is someone sprawled on the floor being useless while someone else is being the edgy badass hero.

Or it's mostly boob.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 12, 2013)

Nami, the OPest


----------



## αce (Nov 12, 2013)

sorry kids i crashed
gg


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2013)

There is a mastery that gives you ad equal to 15 % of your ap in season 4. OP.


----------



## αce (Nov 13, 2013)

so if you have 500 ap you get +75 damage?
idk if worth


----------



## Santí (Nov 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Laxus is one of the very few things FT could produce. Then Mashima said lolno and gave us that shitty fight that you now post in here.



The fight is irrelevant, it's all about the "moment"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

αce said:


> so if you have 500 ap you get +75 damage?
> idk if worth



APJax.

Living the dream.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 13, 2013)

1000+ AP Vegair with bonus 150 AD OP


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

That's going to be amazing on champs like Kayle, Diana, and Teemo. 

ugh, Teemo buffs.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Sant? said:


> The fight is irrelevant, it's all about the "moment"



You mean the moment when he gave Nasu his powers because he couldn't do it?


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

4N said:


> hey darth, is gundam unicorn any good?


yeah gundam unicorn is pretty awesome. You might need to brush up on your Mobile Suit Gundam history first though. It's more or less a sequel series.


αce said:


> i should just go to bronze so i can have fun with unconventional shit that would actually work



unconventional shit works in every elo as long as you have the mechanics to back it up.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Had a dream I was superman but my super dad was not dead. Good dream. Flew and beat people's shit.


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

4N said:


> what is a slinky? o_o
> 
> 
> 
> your words wound me



wtf 4n how do you not know what a slinky is


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Mines was the first real dream I had in a while.  Recently they have been violent. Probably due to lack of sleep.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

Slinky is a love-hate relationship. It's all fun and games until it gets tangled up.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

Naruto going on hiatus until new year.

Seems legit.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

It's only 6 weeks.

I won't miss it.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

As long as it's not One Piece, I don't mind.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

there better be more sasuke when it's back


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

No thanks, I just want more Madara and Hashirama.

Sasuke can die off panel for all I care.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

If Sasuke actually died off panel that would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 13, 2013)

Fml my Heca has become cancerous since i stopped playing it. -.-


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

Friend is playing against NiP for the DH Qualifier.

Can't spectate because of spectate being turned ott


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

holy shit

[youtube]7ReHe1RNYCk[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Back to the Naruto haitus thing. At the same time iirc Berserk isw coming off haitus. Must be a sign.

Oh and sauce gay can die off screen like people in bleach.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

HERE WE GO NIP GONNA LOSE EZPZ.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm so dissapointed


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

NIP has Nukeduck. It was already over.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

You mean Zorozero.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Cassieopia is so good. It's a mystery why people don't play her anymore, including myself, since I'm really good at her.

Ask Terry and the others about that.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 13, 2013)

Cause she is kinda hard to play

Even when Rumble was spammed in LCS i still didn't see him being played much simply because he is hard to play well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

True.

Hilariously enough it isnt keeping my poisons up and thus Twin Fang DPS maxed that was hard (what most people find issue with) it is that my ults are either godly or complete whiffs.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> True.
> 
> Hilariously enough it isn't keeping my poisons up and thus Twin Fang DPS maxed that was hard (what most people find issue with) it is that my ults are either godly or complete whiffs.



It's probably because she doesn't excel at what a lot of other mid laners do right now. 

She's not an assassin, she is very reliant on positioning in teamfights and has no escapes, her ult can be outplayed unlike others like Lissandra/Ahri/Zed/Kass, her burst isn't really as high as other mages, she's blue buff dependent, and she's really fragile. 

Strengths: She has high dps, lane dominance, really strong 2v2, and her ult can win teamfights. She has decent AoE as well. 

Still has more cons than pros and too many other champions shine more brightly in the meta right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

I dunno, I feel like it is precisely the current meta that'd make her strong.

Current meta is full of balls deep, all-in, hard initiates. And her ult is one of the best disengage tools.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Current meta favors high mobility to either follow through on hard engage or to get the fuck away from it. 

Cass does not have high mobility.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

I dunno mate. She's got an AoE stun, a slow field, and a decent speed boost.

I think she's good. Y'all cray.

Build: Tear>Rylais>Hourglass>Seraphs>Cap>Staff


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> there better be more sasuke when it's back



you had best be kidding chausie


I might have to remove you from my friendlist


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

uchiha forever


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

GB for life yo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Cause she is kinda hard to play
> 
> Even when Rumble was spammed in LCS i still didn't see him being played much simply because he is hard to play well.



This.

Combined with what Darth said, she doesn't have high mobility. It's about outplaying your opponent by kiting with your poison. 

People rather go easy mode and have 3 dashes as Ahri or blink as Kass, or jump with Trickster as Fizz to get away. 

But she is OP though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

TERRY U DIDnT comMMENT on MY CASs!!!!!!!!!!.

Although that Timothy damn near carried that game.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> uchiha forever



i can be Uchiha4ever but still hate Sasuke and Obito. 

Itachi/Madara are fucking awesome on the other hand. Along with Gai, Gaara, and Deidara they're my favorite characters in the manga. 

As for Cass, just looked up her winrates on lolking, and surprisingly she has 50% win rates in Bronze and Silver, but it just goes down the higher up you go. In Gold and Platinum, she has 48-46, and in Diamond and Challenger she has 45-33% win rates. Which is horrendously low. 

The challenger trends are retarded tho. like last month cass had a 100% win rate lol. So disregard that number.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Itachi is gay as fuck. He's the OG emo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

I feel like win rates aren't evidence of anything except popularity.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> GB for life yo



I know that feel


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh god I remember when GB was a huge thing here on NF.

Fuck those days.

Fucking Gooba.


----------



## Nim (Nov 13, 2013)

Going to play Elise in every role now :3 except for adc!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Nov 13, 2013)

What's the point of playing ranked if the season is over though?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

idk why you guys are hating so much, uchihas carry the manga


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What's the point of playing ranked if the season is over though?



If you manage to raise your mmr now, by the time the new season starts, if you do well in your placement matches you'll get placed even higher.


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> idk why you guys are hating so much, uchihas carry the manga


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 13, 2013)

Ugh i hate Vlad's cast animation on his abilities so much
I hate cast animations in general unless it's like Lux Ult which is required for counterplay (considering the damage, CD, range etc.)

Oh Udyr chasing me better stop moving to try to use my Q but oh wait he stunned me nevermind

Like if say 4 people are around you and you want that last blow with Darius you just press Q and get that last person, with Vlad after troll pool you can't cast Q as youll get instastunned. It's most likely intended but because of that he feels kind of unresponsive and clunky. Will gather up till i get Udyr >.>


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

Holy cow.

So early last week my AP chem teacher gave us a packet with work for the entire unit. It's the usual, every unit we get one. But today I had a good look through it and discovered that it is 56 pages of front+back work, each page with an average of 50 questions and one page has 240 questions, due in thirteen days. I was the first to discover this 240 question page, I showed my class and they went chaotic, I showed my chem teacher and he was like 'yup' and gave that look of satisfaction.

what, that's more work than ive done in my life.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> uchiha forever



waddles knows what i mean


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Holy cow.
> 
> So early last week my AP chem teacher gave us a packet with work for the entire unit. It's the usual, every unit we get one. But today I had a good look through it and discovered that it is 56 pages of front+back work, each page with an average of 50 questions and one page has 240 questions, due in thirteen days. I was the first to discover this 240 question page, I showed my class and they went chaotic, I showed my chem teacher and he was like 'yup' and gave that look of satisfaction.
> 
> what, that's more work than ive done in my life.



guess you better get started then!

it's not going to be like, essay length questions. i'm sure you'll get through them fast.


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Holy cow.
> 
> So early last week my AP chem teacher gave us a packet with work for the entire unit. It's the usual, every unit we get one. But today I had a good look through it and discovered that it is 56 pages of front+back work, each page with an average of 50 questions and one page has 240 questions, due in thirteen days. I was the first to discover this 240 question page, I showed my class and they went chaotic, I showed my chem teacher and he was like 'yup' and gave that look of satisfaction.
> 
> what, that's more work than ive done in my life.



I'm gonna go ahead and call bullshit on this since there's no way 240 questions fit on a single page
Unless it's multiple choice and it's in a tiny as fuck typesize

And if it's MC it's easy as shit


Also, welcome to the real world jackass


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ugh i hate Vlad's cast animation on his abilities so much
> I hate cast animations in general unless it's like Lux Ult which is required for counterplay (considering the damage, CD, range etc.)
> 
> Oh Udyr chasing me better stop moving to try to use my Q but oh wait he stunned me nevermind
> ...



If only you built Rylai's.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 13, 2013)

I dont known when it would've been the good time to do that

I was vs. Garen and the enemy jungler was Udyr, and the enemy Vayne got fed as fuck too.

By the time i had Revolver and Zhonyas enemy Garen had like Visage + Mercs
By the time i had Wraith Sorcs and Zhonyas Garen had bought Hexdrinker too

And we couldn't really get through Udyr and Garen so i decided on Void and Liyandris and by then i also needed Visage (though maybe Rylais or more Armor would've been better here) for the CDR and MR vs Lux.
We threw though because 10 seconds after i said "don't engage, i am coming" they engaged and died. This happened 4-5 times so the enemy caught up. Meh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Wraith -> ionian -> Rylais -> hourglass -> staff -> cap 

For that situation.

I dont believe in SV unless you're against heavy AP.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and call bullshit on this since there's no way 240 questions fit on a single page
> Unless it's multiple choice and it's in a tiny as fuck typesize
> 
> And if it's MC it's easy as shit
> ...



it's just molecular nomenclature and stuff... I can go through it fast, but still it's 240 questions.

and thank you :J


----------



## αce (Nov 13, 2013)

ive had 200 on a single sheet before


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah but if it's that many questions, they're probably not difficult questions


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

I laughed so hard when Doublelift was too scared to get off the pillar.

That doughnut sharing moment between Doublelift and Travis though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Once when I was high in high school I went down the scantron for a multiple choice midterm I didn't study for (Afroman - Because I got high.mp3) and "went down the middle" and bubbled C for every question of which there was 100 because I saw it done in a 1-800-CALL-ATT collect call commercial.

I passed with a 'C'.

OP as fuck.


----------



## αce (Nov 13, 2013)

> Yeah but if it's that many questions, they're probably not difficult questions



l0l

that's what i thought


----------



## Shozan (Nov 13, 2013)

the fuck with that Chinese harem Doubelift has


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

I want to buy a new champion, but I can't decide if I would enjoy Zac, Vi, Lissandra or Volibear more..

which do you guys find the most fun, out of those champs?

i don't care about 'this or that', just about fun and enjoyment factor in the way they are played.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 13, 2013)

out of those 4, Vi


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

why vi?

i was kinda leaning towards lissandra, but i'm pretty sure that's purely as that was the last of those 4 that i tried out, and so the one i remember more.


----------



## αce (Nov 13, 2013)

zac isn't fun unless you play him full ap
almost as boring as like shen or something
shen is king boring


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Shen is boring unless you get that legendary ult save and taunt like 3+ people.

When you taunt the whole team that's called the "WAD Taunt".


----------



## Shozan (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why vi?
> 
> i was kinda leaning towards lissandra, but i'm pretty sure that's purely as that was the last of those 4 that i tried out, and so the one i remember more.



I enjoy her kit the most ouf of those.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Zac is crap.
Lissandra sucks.
Voli is cool.
Vi is awesome.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I want to buy a new champion, but I can't decide if I would enjoy Zac, Vi, Lissandra or Volibear more..
> 
> which do you guys find the most fun, out of those champs?
> 
> i don't care about 'this or that', just about fun and enjoyment factor in the way they are played.



Lissandra. She also has an awesome voice to top it off.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

why the fuck is wad posting random shit from 9gag



αce said:


> zac isn't fun unless you play him full ap
> almost as boring as like shen or something
> shen is king boring



i enjoyed shen the one time i played him. was in an aram, went pretty tanky. 

but i don't think i'd like him in normals.

zacs abilities though make him look like he'd be a lot of fun, regardless of how he's built



Shozan said:


> I enjoy her kit the most ouf of those.



eh, now between what you said and how much hady has said about how he enjoys her previously, i'm kinda swaying towards her.

what's peoples opinions on volibear though? he's always looked fun to me, cause he's like a bear and shit, and that's pretty cool


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there any way to get more refund credits?

I don't need them but I'm curious.


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I want to buy a new champion, but I can't decide if I would enjoy Zac, Vi, Lissandra or Volibear more..
> 
> which do you guys find the most fun, out of those champs?
> 
> i don't care about 'this or that', just about fun and enjoyment factor in the way they are played.



I enjoy Vi the most, but I think with your playstyle you'd enjoy Lissandra the most


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

It isn't 9gag smh.

Also fuck I just remembered my full AP Zac game.

That shit.

Is fucking OP.

Playing Zac top once I come back.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Is there any way to get more refund credits?
> 
> I don't need them but I'm curious.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

lol, ok that made me laugh.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I want to buy a new champion, but I can't decide if I would enjoy Zac, Vi, Lissandra or Volibear more..
> 
> which do you guys find the most fun, out of those champs?
> 
> i don't care about 'this or that', just about fun and enjoyment factor in the way they are played.



I actually bought Vi recently, and I severely underestimated her ability at jungling. Vi's amazing! Her playstyle is pretty fun, and her ult is very satisfying to use xD

Liss's voice acting, as previously said, is probably one of the best in the game aside from Jinx. There's something about it... and her playstyle is a lot like Katarina, in a way. Ridiculously amazing farmer/waveclearer, and has the 'jumping around' ability like kat with her E. Her ult will shut down anyone for an entire teamfight, too.

I like Zac  but his dmg output isn't enough for my liking, however fun to play and awesome ult too.

I can't really say anything about volibear because I have not played him.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> I enjoy Vi the most, but I think with your playstyle you'd enjoy Lissandra the most



eh, was set on either vi or voli, but now that you've said that, i'm inclined to agree with you. i think i would play her more, too, as she seems a lot safer.



Phanalax said:


> I actually bought Vi recently, and I severely underestimated her ability at jungling. Vi's amazing! Her playstyle is pretty fun, and her ult is very satisfying to use xD
> 
> Liss's voice acting, as previously said, is probably one of the best in the game aside from Jinx. There's something about it... and her playstyle is a lot like Katarina, in a way. Ridiculously amazing farmer/waveclearer, and has the 'jumping around' ability like kat with her E. Her ult will shut down anyone for an entire teamfight, too.
> 
> ...



oh ye, lissandras voice is great. her whole image as this inhuman body jumper is really interesting, and the way her splash art was done.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder if you guys are the same. I buy Humble Bundles all the time but I never play the games.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Another violent dream. This time it was like I was master chief but with a family  and for some reason i was a a friends how with this hot mom who had a v-cut ( i think that's what it's called, it wasn't a hard cut though) and always wore an open robe when she was naked but you couldn't see her lower half or her boobs. I swear that manga i just read will haunt me.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

she's not naked if she's wearing something


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Another violent dream. This time it was like I was master chief but with a family  and for some reason i was a a friends how with this hot mom who had a v-cut ( i think that's what it's called, it wasn't a hard cut though) and always wore an open robe when she was naked but you couldn't see her lower half or her boobs. I swear that manga i just read will haunt me.



I had to read that a couple times

I think I got it

You where at a friend's house as master chief and your friend's hot mom had a strange hair cut and was naked while wearing an open robe as you tried to see her boobs. 

..


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> she's not naked if she's wearing something



Shush. It's the tease that counts.



> You where at a friend's house as master chief and your friend's hot mom had a strange hair cut and was naked while wearing an open robe as you tried to see her boobs.



NOt exactly. Son, this is a V-cut. on the left.





EDIT:wait never mind. I should explain. It's like the bottom of the womans ab muscles.


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I wonder if you guys are the same. I buy Humble Bundles all the time but I never play the games.



I have a massive backlog of both humble bundle games and steamsale games


Slowly working through them

but new games pop up faster than I can finish the old ones


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

ooohhh, i thought you meant hair cut too.

didn't know an adonis belt was also called a v cut

(if that's what you meant)


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

also, thank you everyone, and particularly to didi, for making me sit back and think before i went and bought vi. i probably would find lissandra more fun to play, so i am going with her.

(I can get vi or voli next time i save up anyway!)


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

np chaus, just noticed everybody was just talking about what they liked instead of what you would like


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Lissandra sucksssssssssss.

Things to try when I'm home:

-Morde support
-Pirate
-AP Zac top
-ADC Timothy
-Cassieopia

THERE WAS AT LEAST 2 MORE

but I forgot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh right! Taric Top and Yung Jungle Wick doe.

And gotta try my push comp as Morde support.

Too bad I don't know of anyone else that plays Singed, Shyv, or AP Janna among you aside from me.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Lissandra sucksssssssssss.
> 
> Things to try when I'm home:
> 
> ...



Adc Fiddlesticks and AP Jax?

@Didi yeah I know what you mean. And the WB Humble Bundle recently went on sale >.>


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh right! Taric Top and Yung Jungle Wick doe.
> 
> And gotta try my push comp as Morde support.
> 
> Too bad I don't know of anyone else that plays *Singed*, Shyv, or AP Janna among you aside from me.



*Raises hand


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

I already know Crittlesticks is OP. Meh, no point playing AP Jax until Masteries change.


----------



## Austin (Nov 13, 2013)

playing soraka crit is fun too 

dem bananas


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh right! Taric Top and Yung Jungle Wick doe.
> 
> And gotta try my push comp as Morde support.
> 
> Too bad I don't know of anyone else that plays Singed, Shyv, or AP Janna among you aside from me.



I play Shyv



Lortastic said:


> Adc Fiddlesticks and AP Jax?
> 
> @Didi yeah I know what you mean. And the WB Humble Bundle recently went on sale >.>



I didn't buy that one cuz I already had the Arkham games and the other games didn't interest me enough (tho Scribblenauts is awesome, but I already had it pirated l0l)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Cait - Vae
Morde - WAD
Shyv - Diddums
Singed - Go getta
AP Janna - ???

EXTREMELT difFICULT to plAY.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 13, 2013)

Just bought Irelia.

Dis hair tho.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 13, 2013)

Watched a bit of Dyrus's stream

Enemy Thresh kept writing "xD" in all chat every time Dyrus tried to kill him but failed

End of the game, as Dyrus's team won the last teamfight and rushed mid to end he spammed xD in chat and said called Thresh a fucking asshole
That was


Like those obvious trolls who might also go "DDDDDDDDDD" 
And then you tell them to stop being an obvious troll and they go BUT WHAT DO YOU MEAN : OOOOO
Those people are fucking assholes.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2013)

So for some reason I thought The Harrowing ended on the 14th, and never got a chance to play the Twisted Treeline for the last two icons


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 13, 2013)

Also i got to talk to Best RaidBoss EU, yay
Go Drius

Anyway, night to all


----------



## Austin (Nov 13, 2013)

oh the harrowing ended?

fuck i get paid on friday and i wanted to mystery gift more


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I want to buy a new champion, but I can't decide if I would enjoy Zac, Vi, Lissandra or Volibear more..
> 
> which do you guys find the most fun, out of those champs?
> 
> i don't care about 'this or that', just about fun and enjoyment factor in the way they are played.


Volibear. 

You need to learn how to play like a man. 


αce said:


> zac isn't fun unless you play him full ap
> almost as boring as like shen or something
> shen is king boring


wtf you're king boring. 

all this shen hate up in here. 


Lortastic said:


> I wonder if you guys are the same. I buy Humble Bundles all the time but I never play the games.


lol yeeaap. 

although in my defense, i don't really have a computer that can play most of the games lol.


Gogeta said:


> *Raises hand


wtf plz you don't play Singed. 


WAD said:


> Oh right! Taric Top and Yung Jungle Wick doe.
> 
> And gotta try my push comp as Morde support.
> 
> Too bad I don't know of anyone else that plays Singed, Shyv, or AP Janna among you aside from me.


wtf dawg. I used to play a ton of Shyv. I have all of her skins for a reason. 

And I was like the original AP Janna back in Season 1. She was the first champion I bought and the only champion I played for a long ass time. 


Didi said:


> I didn't buy that one cuz I already had the Arkham games and the other games didn't interest me enough (tho Scribblenauts is awesome, but I already had it pirated l0l)



I bought it lol. Dunno when I'll get the chance to play it tho.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 13, 2013)

Hot.**


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Hot.**


**


----------



## Maerala (Nov 13, 2013)

rly? I was a shallow, shallow man not one week ago.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> rly? I was a shallow, shallow man not one week ago.



Guess you just have bad taste then.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

You need more Jinx in your life


----------



## Maerala (Nov 13, 2013)

Gross.

I like my women with some meat in their bones. Something to hold on to, etc.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Gross.
> 
> I like my women with some meat in their bones. Something to hold on to, etc.



Look at all this good taste.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> I dunno mate. She's got an AoE stun, a slow field, and a decent speed boost.
> 
> I think she's good. Y'all cray.
> 
> Build: Tear>Rylais>Hourglass>Seraphs>Cap>Staff



Would you get Liandry's?


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

An item that burns people, on the physical incarnation of Ice?

naaaaaaaaah. 

Get a Nashor's Tooth though. That item is ridiculous on her.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

[youtube]hu2uYcxbXQc[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe youre king AP Janna but I'm sure you don't want to be a part of this "trash" comp. 



Darth said:


> An item that burns people, on the physical incarnation of Ice?
> 
> naaaaaaaaah.
> 
> Get a Nashor's Tooth though. That item is ridiculous on her.



Who the hell are you talking about and why did you think Adrian was talking about them?



Maerala said:


> Would you get Liandry's?



It's a good item on her for sure especially with Rylais but I don't think it's an item that's particularly warranted unless you're against like 3 tanks in which case you probably sub out Zhonya's.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Maybe youre king AP Janna but I'm sure you don't want to be a part of this "trash" comp.



No chance.  If I got that team in soloq i'd dodge at champ select lol.





WAD said:


> Who the hell are you talking about and why did you think Adrian was talking about them?



Was talking about Lissandra.

Adrian was also talking about Lissandra.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

Fuuuuck, WHY HASN'T MY MONEY ARRIVED YET.

I WANT TO BUY THE HUMBLE BUNDLE SO I GET THE MORTAL KOMBAT ARCADE GAMES 1 THROUGH 3.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

You're bad Hady we don't want you anyways you one-trick pony. 

And no he wasn't you crackhead, he quoted a post where I was giving a Cass build.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuuuuck, WHY HASN'T MY MONEY ARRIVED YET.
> 
> I WANT TO BUY THE HUMBLE BUNDLE SO I GET THE MORTAL KOMBAT ARCADE GAMES 1 THROUGH 3.



You have a week left I think.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> You're bad Hady we don't want you anyways you one-trick pony.
> 
> And no he wasn't you crackhead, he quoted a post where I was giving a Cass build.



There is no need to be upset. 

And lol @ u calling me a crackhead. 

@Vae/Lortastic you have a little over 5 days actually.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 13, 2013)

There's a lot of pages that I feel too lazy to check so... how is everyone


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> There's a lot of pages that I feel too lazy to check so... how is everyone



i can summarise for you!

i bought lissandra, wad posted some stuff from 9gag and then remembered he wants to play morde support, and original sin had a dream where he killed a naked(but not really naked) woman, and adrian showed he actually has a good standards for what is attractive in women, despite not being heterosexual. 

and uchiha are the force behind the manga


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Check them Terry.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

oh it was chausie that bought lissandra. Must have mixed her up with Adrian. 

Not sure why, they're not really that similar.. 

<- getting old.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

SO OLD, HADY.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Hence 'crackhead'.

Still not touching on why you would recommend Nashor's Tooth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

I want to try IE, 2x PD, Trinity Force, Hurricane crittlesticks

That would be hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

Get the fuck out of here, WAD.

There's no reason to go x2 PD when you can go PD and SS.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2013)

who here watches Strike the Blood?


----------



## Shozan (Nov 13, 2013)

played Ez mid vs. an Akali and a jungler Khazix... fuck that shit


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> There is no need to be upset.
> 
> And lol @ u calling me a crackhead.
> 
> @Vae/Lortastic you have a little over 5 days actually.



I have already bought mine.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking for a new gaming comp or laptop. Any suggestions? my friend just bought this.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2013)

toriko gone on hiatus

naruto gone on hiatus

what am i gonna do?????????????


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

read a book


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Pick up Magi and Noblesse.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm reading Sandman. Some awesome stuff right there


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 13, 2013)

Read some good manga instead, Kyle.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

Read Tower of God.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 13, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I'm reading Sandman. Some awesome stuff right there



the neil gaiman series?

i got about half way through before my local comic shop in england moved elsewhere. i really need to get the rest of it.

that and fables, which i had only just started.

(which reminds me, book 2 i lent to a friend a few years ago, and he let me borrow watchman. we never traded back)


----------



## αce (Nov 13, 2013)

> toriko gone on hiatus
> 
> naruto gone on hiatus
> 
> what am i gonna do?????????????



enjoy the time naruto is off
your cancer free 2 weeks


----------



## Shozan (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, Gaiman. Just loved the Dr. Destiny, The Ghost School, the Destruction  and the Cereal Convention arcs.

Also, I fully recommend Nanatsu no Taizai if someone is looking for new Manga to read.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

There are so much better stuff than naruto and toriko. And Magi. Though magi may pick up again.

This is what i am reading atm.

To Aru Kagaku no Choudenjibou  Edit   Open all unread 
Paranatural  Edit   Open all unread 
Mokepon Updates  Edit   Open all unread 
Magi  Edit   Open all unread 
Tower of God  Edit   Open all unread 
The God of High School  Edit   Open all unread 
Shokugeki no Soma  Edit   Open all unread 
One Piece  Edit   Open all unread 
Nanatsu no Taizai  Edit   Open all unread 
The Breaker: New Waves  Edit   Open all unread 
UQ Holder!  Edit   Open all unread 
Girl the Wild's  Edit   Open all unread 
Flying Witch  Edit   Open all unread 
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo  Edit   Open all unread 
Blood Lad  Edit   Open all unread 
Diamond no Ace  Edit   Open all unread 
Prison School  Edit   Open all unread 
Dragons Rioting


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> read a book



true story, only books i can read are the ones from GRRM.



WAD said:


> Pick up Magi and Noblesse.



I stopped reading Magi sometime back. i reckon im like 30 chapters behind or so. last thing i remember reading was something about some old ass wizard at that sschool aladdin went to to learn magic. apparently the old wizard was keeping humans underground or something like that.



Vae said:


> Read some good manga instead, Kyle.



Toriko is a great manga.

what manga do u recommend?



Original Sin said:


> Read Tower of God.





αce said:


> enjoy the time naruto is off
> your cancer free 2 weeks



D:

i dnt know man. its like you are so used to having such bad things in your life that you don't know how to live without them once they are gone. and i thought Naruto was on hiatus until next year so i read. o.O


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2013)

It's easy. I dropped Fairy Tail. Hitman Reborn, and Bleach and haven't regretted it since. Naruto too but that's a given.


I'm trynna get Darth to read Railgun but he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Also why did no one question my desire to play ADC Timothy?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2013)

but adc teemo has been done before? >_>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 13, 2013)

You're right.

HYBRID TIMOTHY.

Gunblade/Rageblade - standard hybrid items
Statik Shiv - wait where is he going with this?
IE/Deathcap.

THIS
SEEMS
GLORIOUS.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Read some good manga instead, Kyle.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

That's probably going to be me as a father.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2013)

i dare u wad to go into a game with that build


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2013)

Woman desire you Vae sempai?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, are you fucking kidding me.

I was reading The Sword of Emperor.

Suddenly ''This is the last chapter, the series was discontinued''

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

It's gods way of saying, "Fuck you, Vae"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2013)

4N said:


> i dare u wad to go into a game with that build



You act like I wasn't gonna do it unless you dared me...


----------



## Nim (Nov 14, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I wonder if you guys are the same. I buy Humble Bundles all the time but I never play the games.



Yep xD same with Steam Sale


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> You act like I wasn't gonna do it unless you dared me...



but you haven't even done support morde yet and you claimed you would after rehab


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

4N said:


> but you haven't even done support morde yet and you claimed you would after rehab



It's still is and always will be ''after rehab''

He never said he would do it exactly when he got home.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2013)

Vae busting out them technicalities. :


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Gotta cover my bros back


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Looking for a new gaming comp or laptop. Any suggestions? my friend just bought this.



>gaming laptop


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Didi, what are you laughing at?

Gaming laptops are good if you travel a lot.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 14, 2013)

The Jinx menu is back, wha.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Didi, what are you laughing at?
> 
> Gaming laptops are good if you travel a lot.



I think that's a fangirling gif iirc from the movie.

[youtube]hdalRHW_Zjw[/youtube] My dick is now diamonds.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

@OS

still not gonna read the railgun manga. Although isn't the Index manga further in?

@Ace

It's not a 2 week hiatus, Naruto will be gone for 6 weeks.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nasus new icon looks derpy as hell, people complained about the other one looking too malicious for Nasus, but this one meh.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> @OS
> 
> still not gonna read the railgun manga. Although isn't the Index manga further in?
> 
> ...


It is but I have read the novels which are much farther ahead. Even the anime is farther.


Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Nasus new icon looks derpy as hell, people complained about the other one looking too malicious for Nasus, but this one meh.



It makes sense though since he's more of a guardian figure than a malicious pooch.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2013)

fak u gooby


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> fak u gooby


why you gotta be like that mang?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

We should do the King of the Scar

Basically 5 v 5 but the teams can only send 1 player to fight. After a champion dies that team selects the next player and sends them out to fight the winner. This repeats until one of the teams has sent and lost all 5 players, and the round ends.


So say you are Jax and you kill that Ashe but you remain at half HP
You send the next player to fight the half HP Jax - ofcourse of your own choosing (basically you can counter each others picks)

I think it'd be a nice and maybe have us do that instead of a regular inhouse (Or at the end or w/e)


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

Using a certain tool a guy posted on Reddit i found out how many games i have and on what champs

Well, 313 on Darius, 271 on Jax, 224 on Rango, 175 on Vayne, 129 on J4

Thought i had much less on Rango and Vayne but lot more on J4.
Oh well. Any of you care to share? (If you reinstalled though don't bother)


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

lol jax vs ashe. 

Nice example.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

oh this only reads the games you've played on this specific computer right?

Yeah that is zero help to me. 99.9% of my games have been played on random computers in random places. 

Damn, woulda been awesome to see that stats tho.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

Was just trying to make a point - if the champ is at half HP at the end of the fight he stays like that and that's how he'll fight the next enemy.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

lol yeah the idea's been around for awhile. I've done it a few times, it's pretty fun. 

[youtube]DA47xpMfo_U[/youtube]


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't wait for the Riven/Darius/Jax matches
Let's fucking do this


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

I've played Nidalee the most on this computer since I reformatted.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope somebody figures out a way to get your lifetime stats from all normals/ranked/3v3/custom games for all champions played. I really want to know who my most played is.

It's probably Shen. Or Akali. Or Kayle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2013)

3 more days before I can play League again.

Timothy.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> 3 more days before I can play League again.
> 
> Timothy.



why are u so scumbag?

be a man, play Jayce.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2013)

I must become more than a man in the mind of my opponents. I must become a symbol.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 14, 2013)

like prince?


----------



## Santí (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll probably be like Cardboard X tier when I return.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I'll probably be like Cardboard X tier when I return.



Well at least you won't have gotten any worse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2013)

That sounds like the name of a manga I'd read.


----------



## Santí (Nov 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well at least you won't have gotten any worse.



Come on, give me some credit.

I was at least Wood III tier.



WAD said:


> That sounds like the name of a manga I'd read.



You must read lots of Shoujo, then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2013)

Those are slice of life mangas, right? Nope. Hate them. Fictional works that are close to reality are boring.
It's why in an MMO like, WoW for instance, I laugh at people who roll 'Human'. "Well that's what I am!"

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Or you know, people rolled Human because they had the most OP PvP racial ability in the game.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> That sounds like the name of a manga I'd read.


wat.

you read some weird ass manga dude.


Sant? said:


> Come on, give me some credit.
> 
> I was at least Wood III tier.


Dude you were totally Diamond XXV at least. 


WAD said:


> Those are slice of life mangas, right? Nope. Hate them. Fictional works that are close to reality are boring.
> It's why in an MMO like, WoW for instance, I laugh at people who roll 'Human'. "Well that's what I am!"
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



[YOUTUBE]qFYO43UCMYE[/YOUTUBE]


Vae said:


> Or you know, people rolled Human because they had the most OP PvP racial ability in the game.



Vae gets so defensive when it comes to WoW. 

He's so kawaii


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> Those are slice of life mangas, right? Nope. Hate them. Fictional works that are close to reality are boring.
> It's why in an MMO like, WoW for instance, I laugh at people who roll 'Human'. "Well that's what I am!"
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



That means you don't like GTO. You have a problem if you don't like GTO.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

GTO is fucking rad


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It makes sense though since he's more of a guardian figure than a malicious pooch.



Yeah, but looks like a bad edit of the old one though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Or you know, people rolled Human because they had the most OP PvP racial ability in the game.



As a longtime rogue main, fuck Perception. But original WOTF was OP.



Original Sin said:


> That means you don't like GTO. You have a problem if you don't like GTO.



What the hell is GTO aside from a Pontiac?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

WAD kill yourself


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> As a longtime rogue main, fuck Perception. But original WOTF was OP.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is GTO aside from a Pontiac?



I'm almost as mad as when Chausie admitted to not watching a lot of great movies.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 14, 2013)

i don't see why you'd be so invested in other peoples experiences to get mad on whether or not they have seen or read something.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

What is GTO?

WAD, seriously 

Great Teacher Onizuka.

Look it up.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i don't see why you'd be so invested in other peoples experiences to get mad on whether or not they have seen or read something.



I'm not the only one. It's practically a must read for manga like Berserk, JJBA, FoTNS, DBZ.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 14, 2013)

GTO is pretty overrated anyway


----------



## Nim (Nov 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i don't see why you'd be so invested in other peoples experiences to get mad on whether or not they have seen or read something.



I didn't watch much of the "must-have-seen"-stuff either  and not regretting anything. I have other things I enjoy watching and that's the main point, isn't it?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> GTO is pretty overrated anyway



Kill yourself, shit James.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 14, 2013)

Like half the kids in gto tried to do


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2013)

New champ looks badass


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

The only must have things i haven't seen and read are the following.

Star Trek original series
Shingeki no Kyojin (technically haven't finished it since i did start it a while ago)
The Godfather
Scarface
Somewhat the OG star wars. I saw them as a kid but i never truly understood them
The Walking Dead.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

I would say based on the tease that

-ionian
-another hinted champ besides this one
-his brother may have aligned with zed (right hand man?)
-assassin (hopefully, and not adc like fiora or trynd.)


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2013)

I was th8nking along the lines of a samurai. Maybe mxin zhaos kin?


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

I know samurai but he could be kitted with an ad burst kit.


----------



## Nim (Nov 14, 2013)

Reminds me of Xin Zhao  kinda lame! Nothing can top Jinx :3


----------



## Morglay (Nov 14, 2013)

New champ looks pretty cool, as long as it isn't another version of Yi s'all good. I want a Metaknight style ulti (when he was on SSB.)


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Looks pretty cool.



oh yay, a new champion.


cmon riot, y u no keep zyra login screen. who cares if the harrowing is over, it's still badass.


----------



## αce (Nov 14, 2013)

never heard of gto until now


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

αce said:


> never heard of gto until now



tsk tsk tsk.



Also, hardcore KLK fans are worse than SNK tumblr and facebook fans.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi guys, some of you know I'm new to all this... why have the champions changed around? Do they change often or something?

...woohoo, 1000th post.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 14, 2013)

DBZ  Baki, Tough and Shamo, were the shit is at


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

BurningVegeta said:


> Hi guys, some of you know I'm new to all this... why have the champions changed around? Do they change often or something?
> 
> ...woohoo, 1000th post.



The free week champions rotate every tuesday.

You have to buy champions for IP, which you get from playing, to unlock them permanently.

It's probably the most annoying part of the game, grinding for champs/runes.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 14, 2013)

It makes pre-30 games really bleh, it all comes down to who has bought the most OP champ, really. There is some skill involved though.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 14, 2013)

Vae it is the opinion of the women around me that you are "cute in an adorkable way."

Thought that might brighten your day.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

smh           .


----------



## Chausie (Nov 14, 2013)

wtf adrian, don't tell him that, his head will get even bigger


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 14, 2013)

who do you guys think has the best/most badass splash art (skins count too)

for me it has to be classic vi, so badass.

edit: infernal nasus doesn't count :G


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Vae it is the opinion of the women around me that you are "cute in an adorkable way."
> 
> Thought that might brighten your day.



There are more women in this thread or from the forum?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wtf adrian, don't tell him that, his head will get even bigger



But he has so little happiness in his life. 



Original Sin said:


> There are more women in this thread or from the forum?



IRL. pls. Although Chausie is not the lone woman in the League thread.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=704EXbJ-b5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> who do you guys think has the best/most badass splash art (skins count too)
> 
> for me it has to be classic vi, so badass.
> 
> edit: infernal nasus doesn't count :G



bloodmoon akali, classic vi, classic elise, festive maokai (OMG CHRISTMAS TREE), Battle Bunny Riven, kitty kat katarina, Jade Dragon Wukong, Dragon Fist Lee Sin, Muay Tai Lee Sin, Triumphant Ryze, Yellow Jacket Shen, Blood Lord Vladimir, Officer Vi, Shock Blade Zed, Temple Jax, Dark Valkyrie Diana, Weather Forecast Janna, Mafia Miss Fortune, Lion Dance Kog'Maw, and Zombie Brand are my personal favorites.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally a real samurai, I never really counted Yi.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Vae it is the opinion of the women around me that you are "cute in an adorkable way."
> 
> Thought that might brighten your day.



Is that supposed to say adorkable or what?

Cause I'm not sure that's a word.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Why are you even showing them my photos?

Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 14, 2013)

They were asking me who you were 'cause you're the most recent person on my wall.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't like this.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't worry Vae. It's because they don't know you.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

IF ONLY THEY KNEW HOW TERRIBLE I AM.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

I just deleted my sisters project from my comp. Hue.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Nov 14, 2013)

why in a pvp game, is the welcome image one showing pve


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll never stop loving Akali's sideboob. pek


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I just deleted my sisters project from my comp. Hue.



Wow, asshole much?


----------



## Shozan (Nov 14, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> who do you guys think has the best/most badass splash art (skins count too)
> 
> for me it has to be classic vi, so badass.
> 
> edit: infernal nasus doesn't count :G



/RuggedGaren


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wow, asshole much?



Circumstances made it nothing in the end.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 14, 2013)

My sister would have killed me if I did that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 14, 2013)

.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

Circumstances were considered. I also regret friending people on league that i dont know.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 14, 2013)

If only Baron looked that badass in-game and didn't have the same attack animation for everything he/she/it does.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 14, 2013)

Just tried that Logs page to see wich champions you play the most, etc. and It's really cool to see that, even when i don't play rankeds yet, I get paired with people on Silver all the time on solo Q


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

That will be the new baron Season 4.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 14, 2013)

Let us hope.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> The free week champions rotate every tuesday.
> 
> You have to buy champions for IP, which you get from playing, to unlock them permanently.
> 
> It's probably the most annoying part of the game, grinding for champs/runes.


Cheers dude, I had no idea... I guess it does kinda suck I was getting use to that guy with the rage bar so much.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 14, 2013)

Old Baron is better.

Phanalax I forgot, do you play NA or EU?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 14, 2013)

NA.

I prefer to play alone or with irl friends, please forgive me.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 14, 2013)

So much time we have spent together.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> NA.
> 
> I prefer to play alone or with irl friends, please forgive me.



lolol this guy...

Adrian, if you combine all of Kyle's accounts I think he's in the top 3 

I'm surprised i'm not higher on that list. Oh well, transferred two-3 months ago after all.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I've been playing for a year and I switched computers 6 months ago, so it cut half of the games, otherwise I think you'd be really high up, and Vae would actually be in the list.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 14, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> NA.
> 
> I prefer to play alone or with irl friends, please forgive me.



Gotcha, though if you ever want to join us in some normals, it's always open.

I wonder how soon the Nasus VU/Ahri Popstar patch will be hitting.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 14, 2013)

This site is lagging. Really, really, bad for me. Like 3 minutes to load any action. It happened just as I was about to retort some statement back at what Darth said, but fuck it.

I tried to post this twice and received two database errors. Wtf is happening?


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone know where i can buy ttgl blu rays? Aniplex is selling it only in limited edition for 500 bucks. They can really just suck my dick.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Chausie is my most played premade, this is only from September though.

330 something games since then.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Anyone know where i can buy ttgl blu rays? Aniplex is selling it only in limited edition for 500 bucks. They can really just suck my dick.



try ebay or amazon i guess.


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

I did and it's all the same except dvd's but i dont want dvd's. I know ttgl is one of the GOATS but please, it's not worth that much. Especially since it's from years ago.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2013)

lol i got my ttgl Blu rays from a second hand book store called half price books. 

got the boxset for 30 dollars

worth.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting



I really don't remember using Teemo this much.




Just as I thought.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 14, 2013)

most of those champs are repeatedly getting or trading for them in aram



and i guess i have played on na more than i thought i did!


----------



## Austin (Nov 14, 2013)

where is the link to that log thingy?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 14, 2013)

just had a look, need to search for your old name if you've had a name change. It says you can separate by comma to show both stats, but it doesn't seem to work for me. my stats change a bit if i were to include my previous name.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 14, 2013)

Apparently I played Thresh the most, then Leona. 

Also thanks Vae, you finally paid me back.

Now for Darth.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally got the money.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2013)

NACL stream is pretty amusing.

i like how they have funw ith it


----------



## Shozan (Nov 14, 2013)

According to my list, I main Garen, Teemo, Jax and Xin Zhao... dem mechanics


----------



## Chausie (Nov 14, 2013)

my actual one has sona first, as i played over 200 games with her under my old name. then soraka second.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 14, 2013)

all of you play on EU, right?


----------



## OS (Nov 14, 2013)

"The Most Popular Girls in school" is one of the funniest things on youtube.

Also, no. NA 4lyfe.



And the PS4 comes out tomorrow


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 14, 2013)

Shozan said:


> all of you play on EU, right?



OCE


----------



## Shozan (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel your pain. I'm on LAN


----------



## Nim (Nov 15, 2013)

Why do you all know how the others look like D: I don't!!


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

Because we have facebook and photos online.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 15, 2013)

Tune in next time Vae decides to post one of our photos on a public forum.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 15, 2013)

Didn't have time to go back  This game didn't even appear in y history for some reason (due to being below 10 min?).
Loving 1-28-8 masteries on him, strictly for Dominion of course.

I recently began using tank Malzahar with Tear, Frozen Heart, Odin + whatever boots and Brutalizer/Last Whisper as last item. 1v1 he's hilariously broken in Dominion bot (well, just like his pure AP or AD version as well, though in this case he is simply unkillable without somebody else ganking you).


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

lolol serves you right, no ip for you


----------



## Santí (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Those are slice of life mangas, right? Nope. Hate them. Fictional works that are close to reality are boring.
> It's why in an MMO like, WoW for instance, I laugh at people who roll 'Human'. "Well that's what I am!"
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



A Shoujo doesn't have to be slice of life, and not all shoujo are slice of life 

Shoujo is just the opposite of Shounen. In which Shounen are targeted for a young male demographic, Shoujo is targeted towards young females. But either of the two can have fictional and realistic works.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

OGN winter has officially started! 

Who's got an ogn subscription this season?


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

Lucian insafirstban in OGN by SKT T1 K. 

gg Lucian confirmed new OP

OLAF 3RD BAN GG NEW OP


----------



## Cronos (Nov 15, 2013)

college proxy's doesn't let me watch live streams, only vods, and since you have to be subscribed i'm afraid i won't be seeing ogn anymore, wow this sucks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Cronis :ieis

Crowds I'm drink.

Talk to you all tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow I butchered that I'm kit inns even try to fix that or the errors I made in this one it would probably be way worse eitoi Baer wutocorrcy.

Wow 

Ok bed peace


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

THE LEGEND OF LONGPANDA CONTINUES


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

I subbed for OGN again, write in a PM if you want the info.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 15, 2013)

there are youtube vods to ogn games ?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 15, 2013)

OMG VAE ILU


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

Of course you do.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

Faker got a kill 45 seconds into the game. 

Yeah this was over from the beginning.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 15, 2013)

That was a massacre.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 15, 2013)

god damn the vod doesn't have any sound, i wanted to hear my precious montedoa


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

Cronos said:


> god damn the vod doesn't have any sound, i wanted to hear my precious montedoa



Source quality doesn't have sound, it didn't live either.

Run it at high.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 15, 2013)

ahhhhwwwwwwwww yussssssssss


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

I still don't get why Korea thinks Olaf is so strong..


----------



## Cronos (Nov 15, 2013)

because he's a viking


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 15, 2013)

Hope Lucian doesn't get nerfed , but its great to see him get that much play. I don't know why so many people underrate him. 

I want to see the Olaf hype though


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> I don't know why so many people underrate him.
> 
> I want to see the Olaf hype though



Probably because his ult is near irrelevant. 

And his teamfight isn't as strong as all the other "good" adcs.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

He's effective in sieges.


[youtube]4WfXb-vMwbM[/youtube]


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Probably because his ult is near irrelevant.
> 
> And his teamfight isn't as strong as all the other "good" adcs.



Like Original Sin said he's good in siege comps which seems to be the new meta after the assassin meta.

His ult has 1400 range so it should only be used to push lane, execute someone, or soften up their front line a bit.

His teamfighting is decent after Trinity,Last Whisper and Bloodthirster imo.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 15, 2013)

This is such a stomp


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> Like Original Sin said he's good in siege comps which seems to be the new meta after the assassin meta.
> 
> His ult has 1400 range so it should only be used to push lane, execute someone, or soften up their front line a bit.
> 
> His teamfighting is decent after Trinity,Last Whisper and Bloodthirster imo.



any adc's teamfighting is decent after Trinity, LW, and BT imo

His ultimate is for all intents and purposes single target. If it could pass through units it might actually be useful, but as of now it just does zero damage to the first tank it hits and never hits anything else. 

Yeah it could be decent in sieges, but that's really the only place I can see it being great. It's underwhelming in lane although the rest of his kit makes up for that.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

Quick easy contest for $20 RP giveaway if anyone is interested.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

dude you're such a weeb.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2013)

Heading into Montreal for a day or 2, any of you vvanna meet up and buy me some beers.

Introduce me to some beautiful french canadian girls?


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

none of us live in montreal fuck that place


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok aye. =[


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

lol hf tho


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2013)

I always do. gfg


----------



## Cronos (Nov 15, 2013)

lol dat hf


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> any adc's teamfighting is decent after Trinity, LW, and BT imo
> 
> His ultimate is for all intents and purposes single target. If it could pass through units it might actually be useful, but as of now it just does zero damage to the first tank it hits and never hits anything else.
> 
> Yeah it could be decent in sieges, but that's really the only place I can see it being great. It's underwhelming in lane although the rest of his kit makes up for that.



Well I already gave my reasons as to what his ult is used for, we can leave it at that. Imp used it on low hp targets in both the top and bot fights though.

He benefits from those 3 items more than most because he is a caster, constantly making use of his passive and the sheen.

What I do find lackluster in his kit is his w. The speed boost is irrelevant since you're building trinity and it has such weak base damage and ad ratio. It's only useful for scouting bushes and making use of his passive imo.

What I really want to know is why the fuck is Olaf permabanned


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

Cronos said:


> lol dat hf



u can use it


----------



## Guiness (Nov 15, 2013)

lucian banned in korea? 

not surprised 

just biding my time til when most people will finally realize how good he is. it would help if his ult was something a bit more useful like Darth stated but even without it, he still sees a decent amount of play.

Like, coming from a jungler's point of view in securing objectives, Lucian's ult can really help in whittling down monsters' health like Baron/Drag pretty quickly. Imagine if the ult could be used on structures D:


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

Hur hur, 1st win Yorick jungle. Enjoyable indeed.


----------



## αce (Nov 15, 2013)

> lucian banned in korea?
> 
> not surprised
> 
> ...




i've been saying lucian was being used in korea/banned when the wcg qualifiers were on
why are you acting like this is new


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Olaf is good because he counters the current meta of top laners.

Nasus? lol fuck u true damage dog
Riven? boom baby
Renekton? Jax? chug chug

I actually don't even know what his rework did since I was gone while it happened and I never really played him

brb


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 15, 2013)

They forced him to be a gapcloses-less auto attacker

infinite AS buffs from W and Passive
Kind of like Rengar without his passive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

wtf his W is so good now

and i see nothing wrong with his ult

whoever said Olaf sucks now in this thread

quit playing this game tbh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Olaf is good because he counters the current meta of top laners.
> 
> Nasus? lol fuck u true damage dog
> Riven? boom baby
> ...



I love playing Olaf. I can do well in laning phase and mid game.

But once it hits late game, he's pretty much useless. So you have to end the game before it hits late game. (You can't protect your late game adc as Olaf, and you can't get to their adc at all). His late game is just terrible and knowing Solo Que, people like to drag shit out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't understand how you can't get to their AD with ghost and his ult but w.e I'll play him some myself in a couple days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

I suppose you might mean his build invariably calls for him being built more offensively now which means you prob blow up a lot easier

Only thing I can surmise

If all else fails he should be an excellent split pusher now tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> I don't understand how you can't get to their AD with ghost and his ult but w.e I'll play him some myself in a couple days



This is late game where the ADC has close to a complete build (LW and such) and the enemy as well. Even with a complete build as Olaf, he definitely can't dive in to get to the adc with 4 other people atking you too. 

Only way you can get to the adc is if they ignore their adc but a lot of times, I never get that and I'll just die before I can kill their adc while my team barely touches their front line.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> I suppose you might mean his build invariably calls for him being built more offensively now which means you prob blow up a lot easier
> 
> Only thing I can surmise
> 
> If all else fails he should be an excellent split pusher now tho



I probably should do that instead of grouping up for teamfights late game >_>

You do blow up easier but you can still build him tanky. He's still good in the mid game. Late game not so much. What I don't like is you lose all your armor/mr bonus when you ult.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

also re:Lucian i also feel black cleaver is core on him

as mentioned his fundamental strength is his passive so some CDR to weave your abilities more often to get ur passive up more often makes too much sense

and black cleaver cuz he's black lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 15, 2013)

Watching the OGN rerun atm.

Riven ban, yeah fuck you Riven. And Olaf is more played in the jungle rather than top. The slow in his q is great for ganking since at level 2 it slows for 40% I believe.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

Remind me to never play HoN again, the community is just as bad as I remember.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> I don't understand how you can't get to their AD with ghost and his ult but w.e I'll play him some myself in a couple days



It's not that you can't reach them

You can't auto attack them, yet his kit, with all that AS means he is also hugely attack speed reliant.

You can't stick to your enemies, you are not Nasus, you are not Jax, you are not Lee.
You literally have to run up to them and you HAVE to have Ghost, otherwise you are doing nothing. He was an ad caster as he should be, with the enemy ADC kiting all he could do is chain Axes and throw E's continously.

They nerfed his E damage, made it AA reliant (or else huge CD), his Axes have minimum distance, his W doesn't offer Lifesteal anymore, his Ultimate makes him lose resists...
No. Just no.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> also re:Lucian i also feel black cleaver is core on him
> 
> as mentioned his fundamental strength is his passive so some CDR to weave your abilities more often to get ur passive up more often makes too much sense
> 
> and black cleaver cuz he's black lol



Yeah I don't get IE on him anymore and instead go for BC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Oraf buildu:

Ghostblade/Ionian boots/BT/IE/LW/GA

broooooo


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 15, 2013)

A guy on NA GD (Diamond) who said he mains Lucian said that the best items are BT > Youmuu > LW

Youmuu for crit and CDR so he can use his passive more often, and also for the active which enhances his Ult (MS for chasing AS for damage)
LW cause 3rd item.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen an ADC run Youmuu


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

I've seen it on some Ashes and Ezreals before, not sure if good though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

That's pretty smart actually

Forgot about the AS interaction with ult


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 15, 2013)

A while back a guy did a calculation that the best 6th item on Trist is Youmuus


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> dude you're such a weeb.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

i'm inclined to agree with darth, os.

i don't really know what weeb means, but i have a feeling i would agree with darth if i did know.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Olaf is good because he counters the current meta of top laners.
> 
> Nasus? lol fuck u true damage dog
> Riven? boom baby
> ...



This makes sense ty


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone interested in playing inhouse later today?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2013)

if its after nine sure


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i'm inclined to agree with darth, os.
> 
> i don't really know what weeb means, but i have a feeling i would agree with darth if i did know.



Just google what it means you dweeb.


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2013)

weeb aka weaboo aka a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who likes jap stuff 2 much


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> if its after nine sure



Should be.

I think if we do we should play random teams this time, balancing them is a difficult thing. Have a perfect site for it that shuffles teams.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

Time for Sweden vs Portugal.

Here we goooo.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 15, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Should be.
> 
> I think if we do we should play random teams this time, balancing them is a difficult thing. Have a perfect site for it that shuffles teams.



Yes and random bans.


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a Ranked team, RNGG (Ragers Never GG), which always has rng'd bans and picks l0l

I think it's in Bronze 3 or something haha


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Yes and random bans.



I didn't mean the characters, but you actually can't do random bans.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> weeb aka weaboo aka a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who likes jap stuff 2 much



I still don't see how it defines me.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

0-0 at half time.

SWEDEN DOING BETTER THAN EXPECTED.

Inb4 we deny Portugal their spot in the World Cup.


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I still don't see how it defines me.



idk, I was just explaining the word cuz chausie didnt know



Vae said:


> 0-0 at half time.
> 
> SWEDEN DOING BETTER THAN EXPECTED.
> 
> Inb4 we deny Portugal their spot in the World Cup.



yes pls

fuck portugal, bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> weeb aka weaboo aka a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who likes jap stuff 2 much



thank you didi

is there a different word for those guys who obsess over korean pop too much also?


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> idk, I was just explaining the word cuz chausie didnt know



I know, but darth has been calling me it for a while. He's trolling me.


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't know, but you can prolly piss them off by calling them gook lovers


tho that's a bit of Vae level racism


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

eh, don't wanna go that far


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

You can call them Jiyeons.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

Fuck me, Portugal won 1-0.

Ronaldo scored after he stepped on our goalies foot and he was limping the rest of the match.
Only took like 5 min after that for him to score.
Stupid of our goalie to not swap though, he was obviously not 100%.

I don't see Sweden going 2-0 against Portugal next week, so we're pretty much out of the World Cup at this point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

>Winning scores of 1-0 after majority of game being 0-0
>'Athletic' men limping after being stepped on by a guy who is maybe 70 kilos soaking wet.

Is there any more proof required that soccer is a sport for pansies?


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

so i found this subreddit



which gave me an idea to do the same. i don't suppose anyone here would be interested in doing a similar trade with me? stuff like sweets and chocolate. if no one here, i can check elsewhere


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> >Winning scores of 1-0 after majority of game being 0-0
> >'Athletic' men limping after being stepped on by a guy who is maybe 70 kilos soaking wet.
> 
> Is there any more proof required that soccer is a sport for pansies?



Yeah, you try getting stepped on by a fucking shoe covered in pretty much spikes at the bottom on you and see how easy walking is.

Get the fuck out of here, at least we're not the bitches who copied another sport completely and added protection, really manly


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

tbh though female soccer players don't cry as much as males.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Cleats aren't really spikes, I have been stepped on by them before in (real)football practice. Sure it hurts at the time but I didn't prance around like a fairy~

Rugby players would need protection if the players got to be even half as big and strong as American linemen.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

Pretty sure the main reason Americans don't play football is because you guys are too fat and lazy to run around for 45 consecutive mintues, then another 45 with only a 15 minute break in between.

Big American sports have breaks all the time or REALLY small courts.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

You are overestimating the American linesman. The padding makes them look bigger than they are.

Also, 


Basketball>Esports>soccer>football>rugby>crickey>golf>tennis>quidditch>>>>>>>>>shit>baseball.


Only thing i ever enjoyed about baseball is the manga vae recommended.




> Pretty sure the main reason Americans don't play football is because you guys are too fat and lazy to run around for 45 consecutive mintues, then another 45 with only a 15 minute break in between.


Running and stopping is just as tiring. You also gotta consider the linesman have to basically wrestle for a while for their quaterback and the armor they wear is heavy.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You are overestimating the American linesman. The padding makes them look bigger than they are.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



soccer>football?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

I like baseball but never got to play it as a kid.

We always played rounders instead with a tennis ball.

We didn't have the baseball gloves or shit, nor a place big enough for baseball.
Rounders was fun though, ball didn't travel as quickly and it wasn't as hard so we could catch it bare handed.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

rugby and american football are two different sports, pointless to compare them.

like comparing dressage and show jumping. sure, they're both on horses, but they aren't the same sports.

anyway, idk why you guys are even discussing all of this, rugby is a lot more entertaining to watch. and i don't even understand the sport.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

I have never seen once an argument on how soccer is a superior sport to football because it isn't, every attempted one are made by ignorant individuals who don't understand the intricacies and complexities of the sport so they are defaulted to juvenile retorts of which the following 3 are seemingly the only options:

"lol way to copy our name"
"lol protective wear in sports"
"lol it's not even a ball it's an egg handegg haha I'm clever".

Those who have observed the details in football have conceded that it is physically and strategically more demanding than soccer in every way, nationalist pride be damned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

The only reason soccer is more popular is because its infinitely cheaper to play and that's why it's popularity is so high in poor nations.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

Sure WAD, that's why every time I see an American talk about football, the only thing they have to say is that it's a ''^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sport for pussies'' or something along those lines.

The only nation in the world who seems to think American football is superior to football is, after all, America.

There's a reason why football is the biggest and American football is only big in America, and it's most certainly not because it's cheaper.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

I only think it's better to watch. That's why i put basketball first.



> There's a reason why football is the biggest and American football is only big in America, and it's most certainly not because it's cheaper.


Probably because they can't beat Americans at the sport? Just like basketball really.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

stop compared football and american football, they aren't similar at all, wtf.

waddles, stop falling for trolls who are just trying to make americans go into a patriotic rage


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Neither of us are trolling though.

Such a rarity.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD started it so i don't know what you are on about.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

He did indeed, I don't think he can call people pansies when their biggest sport involves like 15 minutes of play before a break, and there's breaks in between every play too


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Neither of us are trolling though.
> 
> Such a rarity.



i mean you talking about people calling it hand egg, wearing protection, etc. not about what people are saying in this thread.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

But each play everyone is giving it their all. Complete and utter sprinting vs. a sustained pace like soccer.

I will actually credit overall endurance to soccer players, but that's the only athletic attribute that's superior, I would like to see them last as long as football players if they're being tackled a dozen plus times the whole game. Strength wise it's not even close. Durability wise it's not even close.

Such is the fate of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). All they can do is run.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> rugby and american football are two different sports, pointless to compare them.
> 
> like comparing dressage and show jumping. sure, they're both on horses, but they aren't the same sports.
> 
> anyway, idk why you guys are even discussing all of this, rugby is a lot more entertaining to watch. and i don't even understand the sport.



How dare you... Rugby is shit compared to American Football. The tactical prowess combined with the pinnacle of athletic ability is amazing to watch. You are right, they are two different sports. American football took everything rugby was and made it better.

Yes, I am saying that as an Englishman who has watched and played both. Whilst watching both it has always been more fun to watch the big American Football games.

Anyone who says either soccer or rugby players are more athletic are pure retards.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

The pinnacle of athletic ability is a bunch of buff guys running in to each other?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

They are wayyy more athletic than soccer players. Intervals > Cross country.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

The pinnacle of health is Lebron James.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

It completely depends on what your definition of athletic ability is.

But I'm pretty sure a bunch of buff guys are not the pinnacle of athletic ability, to have an athletic body does not mean to have a mountain of muscle.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

You seem to think they have no running ability.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

I never said they have no running ability, but that doesn't mean they're the pinnacle of athletic ability.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2013)

LBJ is buff and constantly runs.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

Morglay said:


> How dare you... Rugby is shit compared to American Football. The tactical prowess combined with the pinnacle of athletic ability is amazing to watch. You are right, they are two different sports. American football took everything rugby was and made it better.
> 
> Yes, I am saying that as an Englishman who has watched and played both. Whilst watching both it has always been more fun to watch the big American Football games.
> 
> Anyone who says either soccer or rugby players are more athletic are pure retards.



how dare i find something entertaining to watch, to what you say? ok!

i've watched both, just no where near as much american football, as when i tried, i didn't enjoy it. seemed like they were stopping and starting a lot.

i have to say though that you are the first person i know who has said that american football was the harder one, but fair enough

i'd have thought rugby would be more endurance based with weaker, but more frequent tackles, whereas american football is short bursts with harder, but fewer tackles, hence the padding. is that right?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

[youtube]-C8e7kTj-7I[/youtube]


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2013)

almost time for part 22


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

S4 looks really crisp.

Trinkets will be OP though lol.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> [youtube]-C8e7kTj-7I[/youtube]



near the end where it's fiddle + rammus v talon, the fiddle doesn't wait until taunt is over before he fears, and uses silence before fear has ended.


he died cause of it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

What I learned from that video is Riven and Lulu is a stupid OP combo.


----------



## αce (Nov 15, 2013)

can safely say that lebron james is up there in regards to the pinnacle of athletic ability
usain bolt is up there too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Not as OP as Riven/Karma though.

Unless you're Diddums Riven.

To be fair who would have seen triple Dorans Blitz coming?


----------



## αce (Nov 15, 2013)

> Pretty sure the main reason Americans  don't play football is because you guys are too fat and lazy to run  around for 45 consecutive mintues, then another 45 with only a 15 minute  break in between.
> 
> Big American sports have breaks all the time or REALLY small courts.



if you're implying that the majority of NBA players, NHL players and a large part of the NFL player base cannot keep up with the athletic requirements needed to play soccer I'm going to have to call absolute horse shit



Also, America has a football team that actually made it out of the group stages and tied a game with england during the last world cup. so idk where this "americans dont play football" thing is coming from


----------



## Maerala (Nov 15, 2013)

Can confirm after extensive research that support tank Karma is OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

I might have to make an OP tier list

Sajin's model is sadly outdated


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

Trinkets look busted.


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Not as OP as Riven/Karma though.
> 
> Unless you're Diddums Riven.
> 
> To be fair who would have seen triple Dorans Blitz coming?



that game was hilarious lol


fucking triple dorans blitz

we need to do that combo again doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

must pick/ban: nasus, j4, cait, gragas, kass, renekton, nid, jax
Kinda op as fuck: riven, thresh, janna, vi, orianna, lulu, Nami, zyra, corki
Pretty stronk:jinx eve wukong vayne nocturne Shyvana aatrox lucian lee sin khazix kat sivir hecarim blitz

Most champs fall here in average tier

Trash tier: lux, brand, draven, pantheon, shaco, TF, udyr, urgot

loloverratedgarbage tier: elise


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

i thought lux was the #1 worst champ in league?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

technically she is

I'm just spoofing myself and my hatred of the spider


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 15, 2013)

Wait how is Brand trash? Dude can turn the tide of team fights alone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

He's the best of trash tier to be fair


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2013)

>lux is trash tier

>yet ~4th most popular champ all time

edit: corki is no longer op as fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

she's 4th most popular pick of all time cuz laser barbie yandere eeheheeehheeeeehhehhahaaahaaaa

also corkster was nerfed while I been gone?


----------



## Maerala (Nov 15, 2013)

?

I'm not seeing Lux in the top 10 of any popularity chart. She was apparently mad OP in like February, then they -10'd her movement speed and upped Final Spark's cooldown and now it's like she doesn't exist.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

Why are you guys taking WAD's tier lists seriously? His tier lists are fucking garbage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Fite me irl faget


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm comin4u.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm cominonu.


----------



## Chausie (Nov 15, 2013)

i am trying to remember what the 2nd worst champion of all time was. sajin probably says the new master yi is now, but i can't remember what it used to be.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

He said Zed was 2nd worse lol

His opinion changed though

He now thinks it's Talon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Also I feel my tier list is fairly accurate with a margin of 2-3 champs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

I didn't realize how close we were/are to a new thread.

This might be one of the Top 10 moving threads on NF


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 15, 2013)

Fix the fucking skins Tazmo you sorry excuse for afterbirth


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 15, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

